# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Cherche crise de la dette explique aux nuls

## randriano

Bonjour,

Cette nouvelle crise financire fait la une des chaines d'informations depuis quelques semaines et probablement pour tout le mois d'Aot.

Pour la plupart d'entre nous passionns de l'informatique et de la programmation, peu connaissent exactement la cause de la crise. On n'entend par ci par l: plafond de la dette, dette publique, crise montaire, etc.

Qui peut nous donner plus d'explications? du genre "Debt crisis for dummies".

Et aussi rpondre  ses questions pas ridicules du tout selon moi: est-ce qu'il y a un risque que l'argent que l'on a dpos  la banque soit perdu? c'est quoi dette publique, ltat s'endette comment? Pourquoi le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence?

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Pas de rponse, je crois qu'il va falloir demander  Google ....

Pourtant il y a des "experts" sur ce forum, je pense notamment  Nasky et B.AF. 

C'est un peu chaud  rpondre dans le sens o a se passe en live.

Pour les autres questions basiques il est possible de commencer par wikipedia  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_publique et de butiner de lien en lien  ::): 

Mais je ne m'avancerai  expliquer ces notions de peur de dire des conneries  ::aie::

----------


## Barsy

> est-ce qu'il y a un risque que l'argent que l'on a dpos  la banque soit perdu?


Cela peut arriver si une banque fait faillite. Cela dit, c'est trs peu probable en France, les banques sont soumises  des rgles plus strictes qu'au USA. Elles doivent garder une part de capitaux propres qu'elles doivent placer  la Banque de France. De plus, il existe un fond de garantie qui permet de renflouer les dettes d'une banques qui ferait faillite.




> c'est quoi dette publique, ltat s'endette comment?


Chaque anne, les assembles et le gouvernement votent un budget. Ce budget reprsente les prvisions de dpenses de ltat. De mme, chaque anne le gouvernement prlve des impts  ses entreprises et ses citoyens pour financer ce budget. Si la sommes prleve par les impts est infrieure aux dpenses, il faut alors avoir recours  l'emprunt.

L'tat s'endette en mettant des obligations (dans le jargon de la bourse, une obligation constitue une part de dette contrairement  une action qui constitue une part d'entreprise). Ces obligations sont revendues sur le march boursier.
Ce sont souvent des banques qui achtent les obligations et le taux d'intrt de ces obligation sont calculs en fonction des notes attribus par les fameuses agences de notation. 
Si un pays devient insolvable, il ne va plus pouvoir rembourser ses obligations et les banques (ou personnes) qui y ont plac leur argent risquent de ne plus le revoir. C'est par exemple ce qu'il s'est produit avec les fameux "Emprunts Russes".

Le problme qui se passe pour certains pays, c'est que l'emprunt devient tellement asphyxiant qu'il faut emprunter pour le rembourser. a devient un cercle vicieux. Rien qu'en France, on rembourse prs de 50 milliards d'intrt par an sur l'emprunt. Si on n'avait pas  payer cette somme, on aurait pas besoin d'emprunter tous les ans.




> Pourquoi le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence ?


En fait, la question serait plutt : va-t-elle le rester ?
Le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence tout simplement car les Etats-Unis ont t (et sont encore) la premire puissance conomique mondiale. Leur monnaie a t pendant longtemps perue comme la plus sure.

Aujourd'hui, les choses sont un peu diffrentes, les monnaies occidentales (je parle du Dollar, de l'Euro et de la Livre) sont un peu en train de perdre de leur prestige. Peut-tre que le Yuan deviendra la monnaie de rfrence dans les prochaines dcennies...

----------


## randriano

Benoit>J'ai effectivement butin de lien en lien pendant 2 heures mais il me faut une explication ludique  la tuto quoi!

Les explications de Barsy sont dj un bon commencement pour comprendre. Mais en lisant, j'ai compris que je ne sais pas ce que c'est une dette en fait. N'est-ce pas emprunter de l'argent que je n'ai pas  un autre?
Si la sommes prleve par les impts est infrieure aux dpenses, il faut alors avoir recours  l'emprunt  qui? A des banques primaires? Mais comment ltat peut tre plus pauvre que les autres banques?




> En fait, la question serait plutt : va-t-elle le rester ?
> Le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence tout simplement car les Etats-Unis ont t (et sont encore) la premire puissance conomique mondiale. Leur monnaie a t pendant longtemps perue comme la plus sure.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, les choses sont un peu diffrentes, les monnaies occidentales (je parle du Dollar, de l'Euro et de la Livre) sont un peu en train de perdre de leur prestige. Peut-tre que le *Yuan* deviendra la monnaie de rfrence dans les prochaines dcennies...


Probable! Mais ce sera tellement inimaginable!

----------


## edfed

belle explication sur le comment de la dette.

mais pour ce qui est du pourquoi, la rponse est dans les mains de chacun, tout ce peuple qui veu consommer, etre en securit, etre encadr pour tout et n'importe quoi, etre dirig, delegant toutes les responsabilits individuelles  des organismes et institutions, a donne un systeme o la seule valeur admise est financire, ce qui rend completement virtuel tout ce qui  trait aux depenses, productions, distribution et savoir faire.

virtualiser nos vies sous forme de compte en banque et d'emprunts avec interet est une des sources principales du probleme.

et si par dessus, on ajoute la deresponsabilisation de masse, nous obtenons un subtil melange de chaos financier, mel  des inegalits encore plus prononces. les responsables etant donc ceux qui ont acces directement aux richesses, et les peuples n'ayant que les miettes que nos elites laissent tomber de table.

en gros, il serait temps de supprimer les differences tant au niveau economique qu'au niveau responsabilits.
exit les emplois o l'on change un homme en fonction d'un grand programme.
il faut retrouver une sorte de d'autarcie locale, avec polyvalence et responsabilits distribus de manire homogne entre tous, en accord avec les aptitudes de chacun.

nous n'avons pas besoin de la bourse pour decider du prix des tomates que l'on vend au march du coin, ou le prix de l'eau du robinet, ou le prix de l'essence...etc.

nous n'avons pas besoin de l'elyse pour decider des lois regionales, car chaque region, (voire chaque ville)  ses propres coutumes, son propre art de vivre, et ils ne peuvent etre dicts par un gouvernement ou une puissance de decision globale.

l'economie n'est qu'un outil visant  gerer l'ensemble des ressources de la planete,  l'echelle mondiale. or, en se melant de tout et n'importe quoi, en mettant tout dans la meme bourse, nous avons obtenu une dictature des traders et des banques. ces memes traders et banquiers qui ne connaissent que l'argent et rien d'autre. donc, comment leur faire comprendre qu'un investissement d'interet general ne doit pas ce faire dans un soucis de rentabilit, un hopital n'a pas  etre rentable, ni meme une police, une mairie, une caserne, un centre de recherches, une ecole.
tout cel n'a pas  etre vu du cot financier, car ce sont des depenses obligatoires pour faire vivre un peuple correctement. or, le pognon, c'est avant tout pour le peuple qu'il est l, et pas autre chose.

l'argent n'est que virtuel, tandis que nos vies dans ce monde sont bien reele.
remplacer le mot "misre" par le mot "crise" n'est pas en soit un grand progrs, seulement une tentative de noyer un poisson mort depuis bien longtemps.

evidement, que mettre  la place de tout cel?

rien, absolument rien, il ne faut surtout pas tenter de reconstituer cet tour de babel, il faut la laisser s'effondrer d'elle meme, l'argent n'etant pas de l'oxygne ou de l'eau, peu importe la crise et son etendue, du moment que l'on est en vie et que tous ont acces au bonheur.

puis il faut bien remarquer qu'avant les periodes de crise economique, les populations sont presque toujours insouciantes et encadres par de trs grands seigneurs qui n'ont en tete que de garder leur place, et pour a, ils nous procurent des divertissements  outrance.

du pain et des jeux... et boom!.

----------


## Barsy

edfed, je pense que tu te trompes un peu de dbat. Peut-tre devrais-tu faire un tour sur ce sujet auquel je participe aussi et dont le contexte se rapproche davantage de tes ides.

Cela dit, pour rpondre  a :




> l'argent n'est que virtuel, tandis que nos vies dans ce monde sont bien reele.


L'argent n'a rien de virtuel, il est la reprsentation de choses bien concrtes. Dans le monde actuel, chacun occupe un mtier diffrent et chacun produit, par ce mtier, des ressources diffrentes.

Supposons que l'argent n'existe pas, le coiffeur va chez le cordonnier et lui demande une paire de chaussure et lui propose de le coiffer en change. Le cordonnier rpond qu'il lui faut trois heures pour faire des chaussures alors que le coiffeur n'a besoin que d'un quart d'heure pour la coupe. Le coiffeur doit donc lui offrir 12 sances.
Le coiffeur rpond qu'il est un coiffeur rput et que sa sance de coiffure vaut au moins 3 paires de chaussures. Que le cordonnier aurait pu s'estimer chanceux...
Comment les mettre d'accord ?

Alors quaujourdhui, le cordonnier vend ses chaussure 50, le coiffeur fait ses brushing  20 et chacun sait ce que vaut le travail de l'autre.




> Mais en lisant, j'ai compris que je ne sais pas ce que c'est une dette en fait. N'est-ce pas emprunter de l'argent que je n'ai pas  un autre?


Une dette, c'est une somme d'argent que tu dois  quelqu'un d'autre. Et elle n'est pas gale  celle que tu empruntes. Il faut y ajouter les intrts.

Une obligation (dont je parle plus haut) est un produit boursier qui reprsente une partie de dette. L'action est un produit boursier qui reprsente une partie d'entreprise.

Pour faire simple, supposons qu'un pays aie besoin d'emprunter 50 milliards d'euro. Il n'existe aucune banque qui puisse prter une somme aussi importante. Donc la solution, c'est de fractionner l'emprunt. Au lieu de demander 50 milliard d'un seul coup, il va demander 1 milliard de fois 50. C'est ce que l'on appelle mettre des obligations (l'obligation valant ici 50).

En tant que particulier, tu peux acheter des obligations sur cet emprunt. Par exemple, si tu dpense 300, tu auras 6 obligations. a signifiera que tu as prt 300  ltat.
Sur ces obligations, on applique un taux d'intrt (qui est fonction des notes donnes par les agences de notation).
Supposons que le taux soit de 5% par an, si on te rembourses tes obligations au bout de 2 ans, tu toucheras 330.75 (soit 300 * 1.05 * 1.05).

----------


## Nebulix

Consulte les courbes de
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_public_debt
En 1980 Reagan a lanc la reaganomics, une relance par le dficit budgtaire.
Au nom du libralisme, il a prohib de subventionner les entreprises, mais il a rduit leurs impts  ::mouarf:: 
Les autres pays n'ont pas eu d'autre choix que de faire pareil.

----------


## kaymak

hello,

Je sais pas si a rpondra  toutes questions, mais tu y trouvera peut tre des informations pour mieux comprendre tout ce qui se droule actuellement,

http://www.les-crises.fr/



> Le parti pris de ce blog est de se limiter principalement  des faits, en particulier par la prsentation de graphiques originaux..


Bon aprs, il vaut mieux avoir deux avis plutt qu'un, mais l tout de suite je n'en ai pas de deuxime  te donner. Si tu en trouves ; )

a+

----------


## Acropole

Ne parlons mme pas de l'agriculteur qui se pointe chez le concessionnaire auto avec 3 vaches, 20 poules, 300 patates et 280 tomates pour acheter une voiture.  Il vaut mieux que le vendeur de voiture ai un bon hangar climatis pour pas perdre le paiement... L'argent n'est qu'un nombre. Il est pratique, sans date de premption, commun  beaucoup de monde. C'est une avance majeure pour simplifier et faciliter les changes.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Si un pays devient insolvable, il ne va plus pouvoir rembourser ses obligations et les banques (ou personnes) qui y ont plac leur argent risquent de ne plus le revoir. C'est par exemple ce qu'il s'est produit avec les fameux "Emprunts Russes".


Non, dans le cas des "Emprunts Russes", le RSFSR a refus de rembourser les emprunts suite au refus de la France de payer les dommages causs par son intervention sur le territoire russe durant la guerre civile. Nuance.




> Le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence tout simplement car les Etats-Unis ont t (et sont encore) la premire puissance conomique mondiale. Leur monnaie a t pendant longtemps perue comme la plus sure.


C'est surtout qu'il y a eu un machin qui s'appelle Bretton Woods qui a li tous les cours au dollar  ::(: 
Mais sinon oui, les USA ont super-bien tir leur pingle du jeu des deux Guerres Mondiales...

----------


## kaymak

Pour ceux qui se demande, comme moi,  RSFSR : Rpublique socialiste fdrative sovitique de Russie (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...ique_de_Russie)




> L'argent n'est qu'un nombre. Il est pratique, sans date de premption, ...


Voil qui aurait pu tre diffrent, http://1001monnaies.com/2011/03/25/s...ies-fondantes/
Une monnaie qui perdait 1% tous les mois. Dans quel but ? Je crois, mais sa devrait tre confirm, que c'tait pour obliger les gens  le rinjecter dans l'conomie.

Aprs est ce que c'est bien ou pas, je n'en donnes pas d'avis.

----------


## Barsy

> Voil qui aurait pu tre diffrent, http://1001monnaies.com/2011/03/25/s...ies-fondantes/
> Une monnaie qui perdait 1% tous les mois. Dans quel but ? Je crois, mais sa devrait tre confirm, que c'tait pour obliger les gens  le rinjecter dans l'conomie.
> 
> Aprs est ce que c'est bien ou pas, je n'en donnes pas d'avis.


Et quelques annes aprs, Hitler tait lu...  ::roll:: 

L'inflation est ncessaire, il ne faut pas que l'argent qui dort sous un matelas gagne de la valeur, pour qu'une conomie tourne, il faut que celui-ci soit rinject. 
Mais il ne faut pas qu'elle soit trop leve non plus, sinon a appauvrit les gens et a rend l'conomie trs instable.

----------


## FirePrawn

En tout cas pour ceux qui travaillent dans la banque ( comme moi, mme si dans 3 semaines a ne sera plus le cas ) je peux vous assurer que a fait peur.
On comparerait mme la situation de la Socit Gnrale  celle de Lehman & Brothers lors de la crise de 2008.
En moyenne les plus grosses banques franaises ont perdu 15% aujourd'hui, c'est tout sauf rassurant...

----------


## edfed

la sainte economie est toute puissante, vive l'economie!

petite precision, peut importe l'expertise des connaisseurs en economie, le fait est l, a ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## kaymak

> la sainte economie est toute puissante, vive l'economie!
> 
> petite precision, peut importe l'expertise des connaisseurs en economie, le fait est l, a ne fonctionne pas.


mouhahah excellent ce screen shot tir des south park =) en plus cette pisode parle de la crise de 2k8

@Barsy, oui probablement. Je voulais simplement faire vivre des ides. Peut tre qu'un jour on les trouvera meilleures que les ides contemporaines, je ne sais pas, mais pour cela il faudra qu'on s'en souvienne. (ET je parle de la monnaie pas du nazisme !!)

----------


## Acropole

> la sainte economie est toute puissante, vive l'economie!
> 
> petite precision, peut importe l'expertise des connaisseurs en economie, le fait est l, a ne fonctionne pas.


Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par a ne fonctionne pas ? L'conomie ? Ou les abus des prts  taux variables (par les pourvoyeurs et les contracteurs) les dpenses publiques aberrantes etc ?

Parce que l'conomie c'est simplement un systme qui, que tu le veuille ou nom, s'applique  toute socit et mme  tout co(nomie)systme. On pourrait par exemple parler de l'conomie de la fort amazonienne en calculant les changes et les flux de co2, d'eau, de sels minraux etc.
Mme un tat ultra communiste a besoin de grer son conomie. C'est  dire sa production et ses changes.

----------


## Neuromancien2

> la sainte economie est toute puissante, vive l'economie!
> 
> petite precision, peut importe l'expertise des connaisseurs en economie, le fait est l, a ne fonctionne pas.


Ce n'est pas la science conomique qui est en cause mais les politiques conomiques incohrentes et inadquates, reposant sur des erreurs d'analyses et une comprhension trs superficielle de la thorie conomique par les hommes politiques.

Voici mon analyse des crises rcentes dans les pays industrialiss:
A l'origine du problmes, nous avons :
Une dformation du partage de la richesse cre au dtriment des salaires, d'o une stagnation des salaires rels alors que les bnfices continuent  augmenter fortement. On arrive donc  des situations de sur-investissement car la consommation n'augmente pas suffisamment.Une concurrence dloyale de la Chine (bnficiant de cots de production trs bas grce  ses bas salaires et  une sous-valuation de sa monnaie) qui a provoqu des dlocalisations et une dsindustrialisation massives dans les pays occidentaux.
Au lieu de s'attaquer vritablement  ces problmes, les tats ont us de deux artifices pour soutenir artificiellement la croissance :
La politique montaire : Entre 2002 et 2006, les pays occidentaux ont men des politiques montaires expansionnistes avec des taux d'intrt trs bas, stimulant artificiellement l'investissement (en particulier dans l'immobilier). Bien sr la bulle a finit par clater, d'o la crise de 2008-2009 avec des consquences dsastreuses pour le systme bancaire. Les tripatouillage de type subprime ont jou un rle important mais dans le fond c'est bien l'mission excessive de crdits qui est en cause.Au lieu de tirer les leons de cette crise et de prendre les mesures adquates, les tats ont alors opt pour des relances budgtaires massives entranant une explosion des dficits publics, alors que ceux-ci taient dj trop levs. La consquence est la crise actuelle de la dette souveraine des pays occidentaux.
Cette analyse est valable pour l'ensemble des pays occidentaux, mme s'il faudrait entrer dans le dtail pour analyser les spcificits de chaque pays. Par exemple, en Europe, la monnaie unique a priv les pays en difficult d'un instrument de politique conomique permettant des ajustements.

----------


## edfed

> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par a ne fonctionne pas ? L'conomie ? Ou les abus des prts  taux variables (par les pourvoyeurs et les contracteurs) les dpenses publiques aberrantes etc ?
> 
> Parce que l'conomie c'est simplement un systme qui, que tu le veuille ou nom, s'applique  toute socit et mme  tout co(nomie)systme. On pourrait par exemple parler de l'conomie de la fort amazonienne en calculant les changes et les flux de co2, d'eau, de sels minraux etc.
> Mme un tat ultra communiste a besoin de grer son conomie. C'est  dire sa production et ses changes.


je suis d'accord avec l'analogie avec l'ecosystme. or, l'ecosysteme n'est pas control par une puissance de decision, c'est le chaos total, dont l'equilibre naturel n'a pas besoin de la moindre institution de regulation. en gros, pas besoin de s'en occuper, au contraire, il faut la laisser tranquille. le but etant juste de vivre, et non de controler l'economie. mais je suis peut etre dans l'erreur, et ceux qui adorent tout gerer sont peut ete dans le vrai, mai j'ai un gros doute qui me vient du fait que leur gestion est plus un probleme qu'une solution.

----------


## Acropole

> je suis d'accord avec l'analogie avec l'ecosystme. or, l'ecosysteme n'est pas control par une puissance de decision, c'est le chaos total, dont l'equilibre naturel n'a pas besoin de la moindre institution de regulation. en gros, pas besoin de s'en occuper, au contraire, il faut la laisser tranquille. le but etant juste de vivre, et non de controler l'economie. mais je suis peut etre dans l'erreur, et ceux qui adorent tout gerer sont peut ete dans le vrai, mai j'ai un gros doute qui me vient du fait que leur gestion est plus un probleme qu'une solution.


Toutes les espces et les individus d'un cosystme tentent de le contrler.
Et les cosystmes n'ont pas attendu l'humanit pour seffondrer.
De plus, ce que tu dcrit l appliqu  l'conomie est l'extrme du libralisme aucune rgulation, aucune rgle, chacun se dmerde avec ses moyens pour survivre et les plus forts, qui ne sont certainement pas ceux que tu espre, survivront.
Tu es de droite !!!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## edfed

je suis autant de droite que de gauche, c'est  dire du milieu, tel le bouddiste qui pese le pour et le contre, et fini par arriver au neant. 

faut il peindre les murs en blanc ou en rose? je suis d'avis qu'on s'en fiche, on le peint pas, et on laisse les taggeurs le remplir de messages plus ou moins sibtils.

mais effectivement, suivre la regle du chaos n'est pas la solution que le peuple attend, il veu la securit, pas la libert.

----------


## Acropole

Pourquoi les taggeurs auraient le droit de peindre le mur et pas les autres ?
Scurit et libert peuvent se lier. Pas sur une ligne, mais sur une zone dans laquelle chacun se positionne en fonction de ses prfrences.
Par contre, peut on se donner la libert de jouer avec la scurit d'autrui ?

----------


## edfed

vous savez, j'en ai assez de cette socit compltement sckyzophrene, qui passe son temps  manipuler les masses pour mieux rester en place, qui nous fait croire en des lendemains meilleurs et se les garde jalousement.

vous pouvez mettre autant d'conomistes experts et politiciens balzes que vous voudrez, a ne changera pas le systme, a le laisse en place, et a leur donne tellement d'importance que nous, bas peuple, ne devenons que des petits chiffres,  peine plus utiles qu'un pet de mouche.

consommez, faut relancer la croissance, mais la croissance de quoi? de qui? m'en fout de la croissance, je veux  bouffer et  dormir, pas un CAC40  la hausse

comment font donc les autres espces animales pour survivre si la seule manire est de faire comme nous? expliquez moi, je comprend pas en quoi le CAC40 rend l'humain si volu. l'animal qui n'en  pas se porte trs bien lui.
serions nous trop btes pour comprendre que nous n'avons pas besoin d'institutions, de gouvernement, d'administration?
serait ce juste une sorte de manipulation de la part de ceux qui veulent que a existe?
car regardez bien, qui  part ceux qui ont le pouvoir (mais aussi ceux qui n'ont pas assez de cervelle) veulent faire perdurer les institutions, mettant toute le confiance aveugle en un systme qui s'effondre priodiquement depuis que le monde est monde.

pourquoi la majorit attend d'avoir la tete sous l'eau pour se poser les bonnes questions?

----------


## Barsy

> je veux  bouffer et  dormir


Pourquoi ? Crves-tu de faim ? Dors-tu dehors ?

Crois-tu qu'une socit dsorganise, sans conomie, sans politique, sans civilisation est une socit qui fournit le gite et le couvert ?

----------


## Robin56

> vous savez, j'en ai assez de cette socit compltement sckyzophrene, qui passe son temps  manipuler les masses pour mieux rester en place, qui nous fait croire en des lendemains meilleurs et se les garde jalousement.


Tu prconises quoi concrtement ?

----------


## edfed

> Tu prconises quoi concrtement ?


je prconise l'abandon simple et sans exception de tout ce qui nous pose problme, tout en tant non vital.


donc, supprimer les bourses et dcentraliser les pouvoirs.

avec tout le respect que je dois  l'lyse, la vie de paname n'a rien en commun avec la vie  Marseille ou  Biarritz, donc, les lois de paname ne peuvent pas s'appliquer de la mme manire ailleurs.

chaque partie du globe possde ses propres contraintes gographiques et climatiques, ce qui rend la vie si diversifie.
or, avec la centralisation, la diversit disparait et laisse place  une standardisation de l'humain, nous sommes tous des copies et agissons en tant que tel.

----------


## Acropole

> je prconise l'abandon simple et sans exception de tout ce qui nous pose problme, tout en tant non vital.
> 
> 
> donc, supprimer les bourses et dcentraliser les pouvoirs.
> 
> avec tout le respect que je dois  l'lyse, la vie de paname n'a rien en commun avec la vie  Marseille ou  Biarritz, donc, les lois de paname ne peuvent pas s'appliquer de la mme manire ailleurs.
> 
> chaque partie du globe possde ses propres contraintes gographiques et climatiques, ce qui rend la vie si diversifie.
> or, avec la centralisation, la diversit disparait et laisse place  une standardisation de l'humain, nous sommes tous des copies et agissons en tant que tel.


Un programme de quatre ligne, c'est un bon dbut  ::): 
Moi aussi je suis nationaliste, mais un bon nationalisme ne peut fonctionner qu'avec des rgles inter-nationales, et donc des instances comme l'UE ou l'ONU. A moins de fermer totalement les frontires, ce qui n'est pas un mal en soi, mais a a des consquences que tous n'ont pas forcment envi d'accepter (et de toutes faons, la pollution atmosphrique, par exemple, s'en contre fout, d'o la ncessit d'instances inter-nationale).
La question est de savoir quel poids et quels pouvoir donner  ces instances.
Elles ne devraient tre l que pour rgler les diffrents entre nation ne pouvant, ou n'tant pas, rsolu par les nations impliques elles mmes avec des accords ngocis  l'amiable.
Il faut deux niveaux de gestion. Celui de la nation pour les affaires internes et les accords ngocis au cas par cas, et celui de l'international pour rgler les diffrents qui tournent au conflit ainsi que les sujets globaux (eaux internationales, statu de l'espace, pollutions impactant toute la plante...)
Sans instance rgulatrices globales on va droit aux conflits de voisinages et les plus gros boufferont les plus petits (je me demande pourquoi j'utilise le conditionnel et le futur...).

----------


## Nebulix

> je prconise l'abandon simple et sans exception de tout ce qui nous pose problme...


  ::lahola:: 
Et aprs il reste ... une dette.

----------


## ManusDei

> donc, supprimer les bourses et dcentraliser les pouvoirs.


La dcentralisation est en cours, trs lentement (voire elle restera au point mort tant que les rgions et le gouvernement ne seront pas du mme parti).




> avec tout le respect que je dois  l'lyse, la vie de paname n'a rien en commun avec la vie  Marseille ou  Biarritz, donc, les lois de paname ne peuvent pas s'appliquer de la mme manire ailleurs.
> 
> chaque partie du globe possde ses propres contraintes gographiques et climatiques, ce qui rend la vie si diversifie.
> or, avec la centralisation, la diversit disparait et laisse place  une standardisation de l'humain, nous sommes tous des copies et agissons en tant que tel.


On mange et on dort  dans les deux endroits. Et tuer des gens c'est mal dans les deux endroits. Pour le reste, tu as des juges dont le mtier est de faire la diffrence entre la vie  Marseille, Biarritz ou Paris.

Et la standardisation, on y est pas, loin de l. Suffit de regarder les gens dans le metro  Paris et  Toulouse.

----------


## garheb

> L'argent n'a rien de virtuel, il est la reprsentation de choses bien concrtes.


Pas forcment. Pour aller sur le terrain de la finance, le prix des actions n'a aucune base cohrente.

Des citations diverses:




> Chaque anne, la dette cote environ 50 milliards d'euros: C'est l'quivalent de 20% du budget de l'tat, soit 89% de l'impt sur le revenu ou encore 140% de l'impt sur les socits qui sert  payer les intrts de la dette nationale. *Pas la dette, hein! Juste les intrts.*







> Ltat franais s'est progressivement tourn vers les marchs financiers internationaux  partir de 1973 (refonte des statuts de la banque de France, rforme contenue dans la Loi n73-7 du 3 janvier 1973, publie au journal officiel du 4 janvier 1973), et plus encore depuis la cration de l'euro, ce qui fait quen 2007, 60 % de la dette de l'tat franais est dtenue par des non-rsidents (cest--dire mnages ou entreprises non-franais).
> 
> Loi du 3 janvier 1973 sur la Banque de France
> 
> Le 3 janvier 1973, le ministre de l'conomie Valry Giscard d'Estaing fait voter la Loi n73-7 sur la Banque de France interdisant au Trsor public d'emprunter sans intrt  la Banque de France.  partir de cette loi, le gouvernement devra avoir recours  l'emprunt priv  des taux plus levs que ceux de la Banque de France.
> Pour ses critiques, cette loi a transfr le droit rgalien de cration montaire de l'tat sur le systme bancaire priv, l'obligeant  emprunter sur les marchs financiers en payant des intrts d'emprunts levs qui constituent *depuis lors une grande partie de la dette de la France*. Pour Valry Giscard d'Estaing, avec cette loi  il s'agissait  l'poque de constituer un vritable march des titres  court, moyen et long terme, qu'il soit mis par une entit prive ou publique . Cette dcision de principe fut confirme lors des nouveaux changements de statut de la Banque de France en 199363.
> Le 18 janvier 1973, est lanc lemprunt Giscard. Celui-ci est index sur le cours de l'or et cette indexation empchera les finances publiques de profiter de l'importante inflation de la dcennie suivante, les remboursements en monnaie  or  explosant par rapport  la monnaie courante. D'un montant de 6,5 milliards sur quinze ans, cet emprunt a cot  l'tat 92 milliards de francs. Le consensus se fait sur la ncessit de combattre directement l'inflation, plutt que de l'esquiver avec de coteuses garanties de ce genre.





> Le remboursement du capital de la dette, qui fait partie du service de la dette, reprsente pour ltat environ 80 milliards d'euros, c'est--dire la somme de toutes les autres recettes fiscales directes (impt sur les socit, ISF, etc.). Au total, le service de la dette de l'tat reprsente *118 milliards d'euros*, ce qui correspond  la totalit de ses ressources fiscales directes, ou encore, presque  la TVA (environ 130 milliards).
> Le taux d'intrt pay sur la nouvelle dette mise est susceptible de varier dans les annes  venir. En 2007, les taux rels sont particulirement bas et les conomistes anticipent une augmentation de ces taux dans le futur. En 2011, selon Gilles Carrez, l'tat va devoir lever 220 milliards d'euros, dont 100 milliards rien que pour rembourser le capital de la dette qui arrive  chance ! Dans ces conditions, une hausse de seulement 1 % point du taux d'intrt exig par les marchs lui coterait deux milliards d'euros. Soit l'quivalent du "budget du ministre de la Culture"


Aujourd'hui le deuxime poste de dpense de l'tat est le remboursement de la dette.




> Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par a ne fonctionne pas ? L'conomie ? Ou les abus des prts  taux variables (par les pourvoyeurs et les contracteurs) les dpenses publiques aberrantes etc ?


Ce qui ne fonctionne pas, c'est de considrer les pays comme des entreprises, et ses citoyens comme des salaris. Et que l'tat soit reprsent par les organismes financiers, qui ont tout pouvoir sur ces "entreprises" et ces "salaris".

----------


## FirePrawn

> je prconise l'abandon simple et sans exception de tout ce qui nous pose problme, tout en tant non vital.
> 
> 
> donc, supprimer les bourses et dcentraliser les pouvoirs.
> 
> avec tout le respect que je dois  l'lyse, la vie de paname n'a rien en commun avec la vie  Marseille ou  Biarritz, donc, les lois de paname ne peuvent pas s'appliquer de la mme manire ailleurs.
> 
> chaque partie du globe possde ses propres contraintes gographiques et climatiques, ce qui rend la vie si diversifie.
> or, avec la centralisation, la diversit disparait et laisse place  une standardisation de l'humain, nous sommes tous des copies et agissons en tant que tel.


C'est tout de mme super facile de dire "on abandonne les problmes". Je pense que c'est ce que tout le monde veut hein  :;): 
Moi aussi j'aimerai bien abandonner la guerre, les dictateurs...

Sois raliste, ce que tu prconises est une utopie, on ne vit pas ( plus ? ) chez les bisounours. La mondialisation et l'conomie de march est beaucoup trop ancr dans les socits d'aujourd'hui pour un retour arrire. 
A la limite il faudrait vraiment rflchir  une rglementation des marchs, plutt que de les laisser se rguler d'eux mmes.

J'ai beau tre contre la politique franaise, je prfre tre ici, avec notre mondialisation et notre UE qu'en Libye  ::ccool::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Dans le post initial Randriano demandait qui possdait la dette franaise, voil un dbut de rponse apport par lemonde :

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/article/2011/08/10/a-qui-appartient-la-dette-de-la-france_1558009_823448.html

----------


## edfed

vous etes depirmants.

mais de toute faon, rien d'etonnant, pour la plupart, vous etes  fond dans le systeme.
c'est d'ailleur le principe de l'informatique, controler le monde, alors forcement, dire  des gens qui revent de controler le monde, qu'il faut supprimer les pouvoir, faire payer les batards, etc... a fait tache.

mais le truc, c'est que les minorits, c'est vous, les blancs sont moins nombreux que les chinois, les arabes, les latinos.

les blancs (qui ont le pouvoir) vont serieusement se casser les dents dans pas lontemps.

moi, je m'en fout, je suis blanc, je suis bronz et j'ai les doigts de pieds au soleil. contrairement  vous qui stressez au quotidien pour faire du chiffre.

et si d'un coup le pouvoir passe aux arabes ou aux chinois, bein, je m'en fout parce que je n'ai pas le moindre lien avec le pouvoir.

----------


## FirePrawn

Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on est nerv qu'il faut se contenter de balancer des ides sans arguments dans un vocabulaire qui est tout sauf agrable  lire...

----------


## Barsy

wesh wesh !!  ::aie::

----------


## zaventem

Wesh! Trop vnre que je peux pas kiffer my life  cause de ces bouffons!
 ::aie::

----------


## Paenitentia

edfed, si tu souhaites exprimer ton point de vue sur l'conomie et la finance en gnral, je t'invite  ouvrir un nouveau sujet, plus gnraliste que celui-ci. Ce sujet est plus spcifique, il appelle  apporter des claircissements et parler de l'actualit qui concerne la dette des tats souverains et est par consquent inadapt  ce que tu dis. Je te prie de bien vouloir arrter de dtourner le dbat ou de polluer le sujet par des messages hors de propos, stp.  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> c'est en quoi je dit qu'il faut tout simplement supprimer le systeme banquaire.


Passes-moi un peu de ce que tu prends s'il te plat, a a l'air de bien mettre dans le vrac  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> trouvez donc l'usurier, vous aurtez trouv qui tapper.
> 
> 
> mais comme d'hab, bouc emissaire. tout a.


Lolus (le lol de la rome antique).

----------


## Mat.M

Bonjour,




> Ce n'est pas la science conomique qui est en cause mais les politiques conomiques incohrentes et inadquates, reposant sur des erreurs d'analyses et une comprhension trs superficielle de la thorie conomique par les hommes politiques.


hou les vilains hommes politiques que des incomptents !

La Crise n'est pas du tout attribuable aux hommes politiques seuls, c'est tout un ensemble de facteurs!
Pour faire court, comme le pouvoir d'achat des contribuables stagne mais que le pouvoir excutif du gouvernement  adopte toujours une logique de dpenses accrues eh bien forcment la diffrence entre les recettes fiscales et les dpenses de l'Etat a fait un trou budgtaire.
Sans compter les intrts de la dette induite par ce qu'emprute l'Etat.

Si les gens en France avaient de meilleurs salaires, ils dpenseraient plus donc plus de TVA ( qui rapporte 50 % des recettes fiscales soit dit en passant ) et ils paieraient plus d'impts sur le Revenu ; ce qui permettrait de diminuer substantiellement la dette de l'Etat   





> Une dformation du partage de la richesse cre au dtriment des salaires, d'o une stagnation des salaires rels alors que les bnfices continuent  augmenter fortement. On arrive donc  des situations de sur-investissement car la consommation n'augmente pas suffisamment.


je suis d'accord mais quel est le raport alors avec les hommes politiques ? 
On est dans un systme conomique libral, s'il y a intervention de l'Etat avec accroissement des prlvements fiscaux, renationalisation des entreprises alors on va vers le Socialisme comme en 1981 sous Franois Mitterand.
Cela peut parfaitement s'envisager j'insiste la-dessus or je ne sais pas si c'est viable techniquement puisqu'on est dans une conomie mondiale librale

Tu as raison d'en attribuer la faute aux pouvoirs politiques.
Cependant le mot d'ordre jusqu' prsent a t de dire "on laisse faire l'Economie et le march" ; dans le cas contraire il aurait fallu mettre des contraintes et des freins  l'Economie de march.
Ce qui se traduit par une hausse ventuelle de taxes sur les entreprises, de plus de bureaucratie etc...
si les entreprises paient plus de taxes alors elles embauchent moins voire licencient plus...
c'est pour cela que dans de nombreux pays on a adopt des politiques de dductions fiscale ou "crdits d'impts" comme en Irlande ou ici au Canada...

pourquoi un gros diteur de jeu vido s'est tabli  Montral ?Parce qu'il paie moins d'impts  ::mrgreen:: 




> Une concurrence dloyale de la Chine (bnficiant de cots de production trs bas grce  ses bas salaires et  une sous-valuation de sa monnaie) qui a provoqu des dlocalisations et une dsindustrialisation massives dans les pays occidentaux.
> 
> Au lieu de s'attaquer vritablement  ces problmes, les tats ont us de deux artifices pour soutenir artificiellement la croissance :
> La politique montaire : Entre 2002 et 2006, les pays occidentaux ont men des politiques montaires expansionnistes avec des taux d'intrt trs bas, stimulant artificiellement l'investissement (en particulier dans l'immobilier). Bien sr la bulle a finit par clater, d'o la crise de 2008-2009 avec des consquences dsastreuses pour le systme bancaire. Les tripatouillage de type subprime ont jou un rle important mais dans le fond c'est bien l'mission excessive de crdits qui est en cause.


a d'accord mais on est dans un systme de libert conomique !
Si l'Etat intervient c'est de l'interventionnisme d'tat , il n'y a plus de libert conomique.
Les entreprises sont libres de dlocaliser si elles le veulent ou non...sinon on va vers une conomie centralisatrice qui va appartenir  l'Etat c'est du communisme.
Et puis le problme des dlocalisations c'est le problme du serpent qui se mord la queue :
les consommateurs veulent de plus en plus de produits bon march parce que leur pouvoir d'achat est bas donc on dlocalise pour produire  bas-cot dans les pays  main d'oeuvre bon march pour produire des cochonneries made in China.
Et puisqu'on dtruit de l'emploi en France ou ailleurs en occident , plus de chmage et le cot du travail unitaire augmente...
C'est ce que l'on appelle du  nivellement par le bas
Donc je ne vois pas trop le lien avec les hommes politiques parce qu'on est dans une conomie de march.

Ou bien alors on dcide _de facto_ d'aller vers une conomie comme dans les pays Communistes ce qui peut s'envisager certes mais reste  voir si on peut le faire



> Au lieu de tirer les leons de cette crise et de prendre les mesures adquates, les tats ont alors opt pour des relances budgtaires massives entranant une explosion des dficits publics, alors que ceux-ci taient dj trop levs. La consquence est la crise actuelle de la dette souveraine des pays occidentaux.


Si tu diriges la France et que les banques ou l'conomie se casse la figure alors tu ne vas pas aider ces acteurs conomiques ? 
Faut bien que des acteurs possdant des gros moyens aident l'Economie  se relever sinon c'est la banqueroute gnralise

----------


## Mat.M

> je prconise l'abandon simple et sans exception de tout ce qui nous pose problme, tout en tant non vital.
> 
> 
> donc, supprimer les bourses et dcentraliser les pouvoirs.
> 
> avec tout le respect que je dois  l'lyse, la vie de paname n'a rien en commun avec la vie  Marseille ou  Biarritz, donc, les lois de paname ne peuvent pas s'appliquer de la mme manire ailleurs.


il y a confusion totale entre 2 choses bien distinctes : la Bourse c'est un systme financier ; les pouvoirs c'est politique c.a.d. cela relve du  rle et l'organisation de l'Etat ( rgalien )
Supprimer la Bourse pourquoi pas mais les entreprises prives ne pourront pas trouver de moyen de s'autofinancer.
Ou alors il faudra faire appel  des gros fonds d'investissement genre Calpers

Pour la dcentralisation des pouvoirs c'est autre chose a relve du droit constitutionnel et pas du tout de l'Economie
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droit_constitutionnel

----------


## Mat.M

> Qui peut nous donner plus d'explications? du genre "Debt crisis for dummies".


Barsy a parfaitement bien expliqu...
Comme les salaires des gens ont tendance  stagner ,  faire du surplace et que les Etats ont tendance  de plus en plus dpenser alors forcment les budgets de l'Etat vont dans le rouge.
C'est comme si tu allais toutes les semaines demander un crdit  la banque alors que ton salaire fait du surplace.
Rsultat pour financer la dette publique les Etats centraux mettent de plus en plus d'obligations pour disposer d'argent frais.

Mais c'est pas la seule explication possible...
quand tu vois que les USA dpensent chaque mois 10 milliards de dollars pour tre prsents en Afghanistan et en Irak et qu'ils ont une dette de 15000 milliars de dollars  (!) , que les contribuables amricains ne peuvent pas payer plus d'impts parce que c'est quasiment la rcession alors on est au bord de la catastrophe !
Les USA ont trouv une remde  cela ils empruntent massivement  la Chine notamment en mettant des bons du Trsor ( obligations)
Si les USA ne peuvent pas payer alors la Chine se sera bien fait entuber pour parler poliment  ::lol:: 




> est-ce qu'il y a un risque que l'argent que l'on a dpos  la banque soit perdu? c'est quoi dette publique, ltat s'endette comment? Pourquoi le dollar est la monnaie de rfrence?


oui si d'un coup de crayon on dcide d'enlever des zros multilatralement aux montants des dettes des grandes puissances  ::lol:: :
pour faire clair imaginons que les USA, l'ITalie, la France, l'Espagne s'assoient  une table et disent : eh bien 1000 dollars de dettes ne vaudront plus que 100 dollars on enlve un zro donc a fait 10 fois moins  rembourser  ::mouarf:: 
et comme cela les petits investisseurs en bons pre de famille et la Chine sont flous pour ne pas employer une expression vulgaire.
Je crois que Edouard Trteau en parle dans son livre "Le dollar qui tue"
Quand le dollar nous tue: Amazon.fr: Edouard T?treau: Livres@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31q5hb%2B5fwL.@@AMEPARAM@@31q5hb%2B5fwL

----------


## Mat.M

> la dette, la dette de quoi, par qui, et pour qui?
> 
> qui c'est le gros batard qui  impos un taux d'interet pour des empruns necessaire au bon deroulement de l'huimanit?



il n' ya pas de gros batrd comme tu cris...
c'est dans l'esprit de tout  le monde d'accuser les banques de vouloir faire du proft  tout prix.

Comme l'explique  trs bien Barsy si tu empruntes de l'argent tu vas payer des intrts.
Parce qu'emprunter de l'argent c'est pas une opration gratuite sauf si tu demandes d'emprunter  de bons amis ( mais faut pas perdre de vue que ce genre de chose a finit toujours mal  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Nebulix

> on est dans un systme de libert conomique !


Pour qu'il y ait des changes, il faut une "rgle du jeu" .
L'OMC a t cre pour cela.
Mais


> Une concurrence dloyale de la Chine (bnficiant de cots de production trs bas grce  ses bas salaires et  une sous-valuation de sa monnaie)


et surtout au caractre autoritaire de son rgime ::?: 


> dans de nombreux pays on a adopt des politiques de dductions fiscale ou "crdits d'impts"


 ne pas confondre avec des subventions  ::mouarf:: 

Quand tout le monde triche ...

----------


## Lyche

> et surtout au caractre autoritaire de son rgime


Je crois surtout que c'est du au fait que Hu Jintao est quelqu'un de particulirement intelligent, qu'il a compris que pour avancer, il faut mlanger un peu des deux. La duret politique et le libralisme conomique. Il n'est pas encore pig par les investisseurs (contrairement  nos dirigeant qui, justement, empruntent normment et se doivent de rendre des comptes) La chine est un prteur, c'est un pouvoir que peu de pays ont et il en profite.. Et il a raison !

----------


## garheb

Pour avancer... dans quoi? Parce que c'est bien, ils font du chiffre. Mais au final qui en profite? Certainement pas les chinois moyens.

Faudrait un peu penser aux fondamentaux de l'conomie. L'conomie dans toute thse conomique a pour objectif principal de rendre la vie meilleur aux agents conomiques.

Alors sur un plan personnel il a russi oui, c'est un dirigeant puissant  linternational mais sur le plan conomique la Chine est totalement  la traine.

Et c'est bien beau de les dire premire puissance du monde (ou Xime peu importe), mais faut surtout voir qu'on compare des pays de max 300 millions d'habitants  un pays qui en a 5 fois plus, donc videment le total est plus lev. Il 'empche que le PIB/habitant est minable.

Lorsqu'ils devront crer un systme social convenable et que les banquiers trangers auront investi le pays (parce que a arrivera), on reparlera de leur excdent budgtaire. Ce pays est vou  l'chec comme tous les pays capitalistes (et on ose parler de rgime Communiste en Chine avec une politique conomique librale, c'est antinomique)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> mais sur le plan conomique la Chine est totalement  la traine.


Les enfants, vous voyez, c'est a les ravages de la consommation de moquette au petit djeuner...  ::cry::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Ce qu'il dit n'est pas faux.
La chine est le 2eme PIB mondial (hors UE) alors qu'en PPA (produit intrieur brut annuel par habitant en parit de pouvoir d'achat ) elle se classe entre la 90eme position et la 130eme (selon les organismes) ce qui est pourris.
Il y a une chine trs riche et une autre trs pauvre, 350 millions de chinois vivent sous le seuil de pauvret.

A cot de a le gouvernement chinois ne sait pas quoi faire de leur fric.
Enfin si, ils aident les tats unis qui sont aussi leur plus gros client, il ne faut pas l'oublier.

Quand au commentaire du genre :



> Les enfants, vous voyez, c'est a les ravages de la consommation de moquette au petit djeuner..


Si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec la personne il y a des moyens plus intelligent de le signaler il me semble. A part polluer le forum a ne fait rien avancer.

+2% pour le CAC actuellement youhou 
Pernaut va nous sortir  13h que la crise est finie et qu'il faut se remettre  consommer  ::D:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qu'il dit n'est pas faux.
> La chine est le 2eme PIB mondial (hors UE) alors qu'en PPA (produit intrieur brut annuel par habitant en parit de pouvoir d'achat ) elle se classe entre la 90eme position et la 130eme (selon les organismes) ce qui est pourris.


Je dois t'expliquer sur quoi tient actuellement le PIB par habitant des pays les plus labors ou tu va deviner tout seul?  :;): 




> Il y a une chine trs riche et une autre trs pauvre, 350 millions de chinois vivent sous le seuil de pauvret.


Bah oui, la Chine n'a pas pill le reste du monde pendant quelques sicles contrairement  l'Europe et aux USA. Clairement, a fait d'eux des boulets  ::roll:: 

Puis bon, ils ont plus d'un milliard d'habitants, donc ne serait-ce que par la force du nombre, la transformation de la socit va prendre beaucoup plus longtemps qu'un pays qui en a que 50 millions.




> Enfin si, ils aident les tats unis qui sont aussi leur plus gros client, il ne faut pas l'oublier.


Bah oui, ils sont lgrement coincs. La diffrence c'est qu'en cas de crise marque, ils peuvent s'en sortir plus facilement, car tout le secteur secondaire chinois n'est finalement pas grand-chose  cot du secteur primaire.




> Si vous n'tes pas d'accord avec la personne il y a des moyens plus intelligent de le signaler il me semble. A part polluer le forum a ne fait rien avancer.


La bijouterie cote cher de nos jours, et mes anctres m'ont mis en garde contre son utilisation excessive  l'encontre des mammifres du genre _Sus_.  ::mouarf::

----------


## garheb

Et on inventa la rponse-vasion. Suffit pas de regarder le 20h de TF1 et boursicoter pour comprendre l'conomie.

Je respecte ton point de vue mais je le trouve absurde. La Chine est extrmement dpendante des autres pays et une crise grave l'emporterait avec, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que les fonds Chinois ont tendance  supporter le $, pas pour empocher des intrts qu'ils savent perdus  long terme(cf l'agence de notation chinoise qui a baiss la note des usa avant toutes les autres).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et on inventa la rponse-vasion. Suffit pas de regarder le 20h de TF1 et boursicoter pour comprendre l'conomie


J'ai pas de tl et je boursicote pas. C'est grave docteur? Il faut que je prenne du prozac?  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## edfed

ce qui est sur, c'est que l'on ne peut pas combattre l'economie avec l'economie. ni meme la politique avec la politique.
ces deux domaines sont tellement contagieux et virulents qu'il suffit d'adopter un semblant de leur vocabulaire pour etre contamin.


faites attention. babylon et big brother vous aime.

chaque pas vers le controle est un pas vers une prison de verre, de metal et de dettes.

un emprunt de plusieurs milliards avec un taux d'interet de 1%, c'est du vol pur et dur.

il suffit de regarder comment s'en sortent ceux qui empruntent en individuel, des petites sommes rikiki (allez, 30 000 ), et ne s'en sortent plus, pendant au moins 40 ans, galres, decouverts, AGIOs, etc...

non, je confirme, je persiste et signe.
il y a un bien un gros BIPPPPP qui s'empifre sur le compte des autres depuis un paquet de temps (nos grand parent n'etaient meme pas encore ns).

trouvons le et demandons lui de nous rembourser.

par contre, si l'on annule la dette, il va se passer un truc drole.
c'est qu'au lieu de devenir raisonable, les politiques (en tout cas ceux de france) vont aussitot contracter un autre emprunt. car ils sont aussi bete que leur peuple, qui fonce dans un credit des qu'il  sold le precedent. qui flambe sa paye en debut de mois, et se plaint en fin de mois. 



economie, l'art d'economiser, de ne depenser que le neccessaire. un mot qui est vraiment  l'oppos de ce qu'on en fait.

----------


## garheb

(Je ne veux pas polluer le thread donc a sera la dernire fois que je rponds concernant un HS: ce que je voulais dire par l c'est qu'il suffit pas de rpter ce qu'on entend partout pour que ce soit vrai, TF1 et la finance tant deux grands vecteurs d'information biaise (de mon point de vue))

----------


## grafikm_fr

> (Je ne veux pas polluer le thread donc a sera la dernire fois que je rponds concernant un HS: ce que je voulais dire par l c'est qu'il suffit pas de rpter ce qu'on entend partout pour que ce soit vrai, TF1 et la finance tant deux grands vecteurs d'information biaise (de mon point de vue))


Tout  fait. Mais si tu dis un truc contraire  ce que dit TF1, il devient pas vrai pour autant  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> ce qui est sur, c'est que l'on ne peut pas combattre l'economie avec l'economie. ni meme la politique avec la politique.


Et la btise par la btise?  ::mouarf:: 




> ces deux domaines sont tellement contagieux et virulents qu'il suffit d'adopter un semblant de leur vocabulaire pour etre contamin.


Ah bah alors tu es dj contamin! Tu veux qu'on te place en isolation ou qu'on abrge tes souffrances?  ::mouarf:: 




> un emprunt de plusieurs milliards avec un taux d'interet de 1%, c'est du vol pur et dur.


Et pourquoi a?




> il suffit de regarder comment s'en sortent ceux qui empruntent en individuel, des petites sommes rikiki (allez, 30 000 ), et ne s'en sortent plus, pendant au moins 40 ans, galres, decouverts, AGIOs, etc...


30 K sur 40 ans? Va falloir m'expliquer lintrt d'un tel emprunt...  ::roll:: 
Par contre, le surendettement parce que les gens peuvent pas sempcher d'acheter des conneries inutiles, c'est un autre problme.




> il y a un bien un gros BIPPPPP qui s'empifre sur le compte des autres depuis un paquet de temps (nos grand parent n'etaient meme pas encore ns).


Il doit tre drlement vieux alors, on se demande comment il est encore en vie... Ou alors, c'est un Martien?




> economie, l'art d'economiser, de ne depenser que le neccessaire. un mot qui est vraiment  l'oppos de ce qu'on en fait.


Va falloir ouvrir un dico dj...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je respecte ton point de vue mais je le trouve absurde. La Chine est extrmement dpendante des autres pays et une crise grave l'emporterait avec, c'est d'ailleurs pour a que les fonds Chinois ont tendance  supporter le $, pas pour empocher des intrts qu'ils savent perdus  long terme(cf l'agence de notation chinoise qui a baiss la note des usa avant toutes les autres).


Et qui n'est pas dpendant des autres pays de nos jours? A part la Core du Nord, et encore.

Par contre, ce que tu comprends pas, c'est qu'en cas d'une trs grosse crise, la Chine s'en sortirait beaucoup mieux que les USA ou la France parce que sa population est encore majoritairement dans le secteur primaire (et secondaire), parce qu'elle dispose d'une idologie ayant fait ses preuves en temps de crise, et aussi parce que les Chinois qui se souviennent ce qu'tait la Chine avant Mao ne sont pas encore morts (et qu'ils ont franchement pas envie d'y retourner).

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Je dois t'expliquer sur quoi tient actuellement le PIB par habitant des pays les plus labors ou tu va deviner tout seul?


Mais justement Grafikm_fr, c'est a que l'on veut !!! 
Que tu nous expliques ce point selon ton point de vue plutt  que de tout critiquer et de ne pas faire avancer le dbat(  part de nourrir leS trollS).

@Edfed : Je travaille pendant un mois,  la fin du mois je donne une facture, on me paye quelques semaines aprs mais entre le dbut du mois et le paiement il a bien fallu manger, payer les factures ... Je dois emprunter pour tenir et pourtant je travaille.
Ca s'appelle le besoin en fond de roulement, et c'est le problme de la dette nationale.
Pour une entreprise bnficiaire ce n'est pas un problme pour un tat en perte chronique a le devient.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> seul le travail devrait meriter salaire, et donc, le seul moyen de gagner de l'argent devrait etre le travail. quel qu'il soit. mais en aucun cas l'emprunt.


Pauvres Phniciens il y a 3000 ans ils ont pas pens  demander conseil  Edfed.  ::cry:: 




> j'espere de tout coeur que tout le monde sur terre puisse vivre ses reves, que tout le monde ait un toit  lui, sans loyer, un petit terrain  lui, avec pommes de terre et tomates, un voisinage sympatique, avec solidarit et bienveillance.


Cher naab, comprends-tu qu'une socit majoritairement agricole que tu es en train de dcrire ne pourra pas maintenir et surtout dvelopper une base secondaire et tertiaire suffisante? Ou alors ton rve c'est le moyen age avec 95% de population rurale et agricole et 5% de citadins? Tout a pour satisfaire tes fantasmes?  ::roll:: 

Edit: ah oui, et elle sera aussi sujette  des famines rgulires, c'est trop cool galement dans le genre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Que tu nous expliques ce point selon ton point de vue plutt  que de tout critiquer et de ne pas faire avancer le dbat(  part de nourrir leS trollS).


Bah j'estime qu' force, il y a plus besoin d'expliquer que l'Europe et les USA consomment bien plus que ce qu'ils produisent et ne vivent que par des montages financiers quelque peu douteux (aka dette extrieure)? Et que historiquement, une sortie de crise et un "bond en avant" conomique s'est toujours fait dans la douleur et l'autoritarisme, et ceux dans tous les pays du monde? Ou j'ai tort?




> Ca s'appelle le besoin en fond de roulement, et c'est le problme de la dette nationale.
> Pour une entreprise bnficiaire ce n'est pas un problme pour un tat en perte chronique a le devient.


Ne transpose pas la compta prive  la compta nationale, c'est casse-gueule comme opration.  :;): 

Le problme principal de la dette des pays dvelopps, c'est pas le BFR, c'est l'inadquation structurelle entre leur consommation (galopante) et leur production (en dclin). Ou, pris sous un autre angle, entre les dpenses et les recettes (mais cette vision est plus troite).

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Bah j'estime qu' force, il y a plus besoin d'expliquer que l'Europe et les USA consomment bien plus que ce qu'ils produisent et ne vivent que par des montages financiers quelque peu douteux (aka dette extrieure)? Et que historiquement, une sortie de crise et un "bond en avant" conomique s'est toujours fait dans la douleur et l'autoritarisme, et ceux dans tous les pays du monde? Ou j'ai tort?


 En quoi le principe de dette extrieure est un montage financier douteux ?
La dernire grosse crise mondiale (1929) s'est termine sur la seconde guerre mondiale. Esprons que nous ne soyons pas dans une crise de telle ampleur.




> Ne transpose pas la compta prive  la compta nationale, c'est casse-gueule comme opration. 
> 
> Le problme principal de la dette des pays dvelopps, c'est pas le BFR, c'est l'inadquation structurelle entre leur consommation (galopante) et leur production (en dclin). Ou, pris sous un autre angle, entre les dpenses et les recettes (mais cette vision est plus troite).


Un pays peut avoir un excdent commercial et pourtant avoir de la dette publique exemple l'Allemagne : 200 milliards $ dexcdent commercial en 2009 et pourtant 3.3% de dficit publique et une dette publique de 2587 milliards. 
Ils produisent normment, importent pas tant que a et pourtant ont un dficit publique et une grosse dette. Pour moi le lien n'est pas si vident que a.
Dans la crise actuelle on parle de dette publique.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En quoi le principe de dette extrieure est un montage financier douteux ?


En soit, il ne l'est pas, par contre quand il devient le seul moyen de maintenir le pays  flot vu qu'il est structurellement dficitaire, a devient un montage douteux.




> La dernire grosse crise mondiale (1929) s'est termine sur la seconde guerre mondiale. Esprons que nous ne soyons pas dans une crise de telle ampleur.


Je ne partage pas ton optimisme hlas...  ::(: 




> Un pays peut avoir un excdent commercial et pourtant avoir de la dette publique exemple l'Allemagne : 200 milliards $ dexcdent commercial en 2009 et pourtant 3.3% de dficit publique et une dette publique de 2587 milliards. 
> Ils produisent normment, importent pas tant que a et pourtant ont un dficit publique et une grosse dette.


Parce que tu mlanges solde commercial et dette extrieure, ce qui n'est absolument pas la mme chose. C'est comme si tu confondais l'EBITDA et les dettes financires stables dans une entreprise prive. C'est pas du tout pareil.

----------


## edfed

> Et la btise par la btise?


et des questions par d'autres questions...






> Ah bah alors tu es dj contamin! Tu veux qu'on te place en isolation ou qu'on abrge tes souffrances?


nous sommes tous contamins, parles en  ceux qui n'ont meme pas d'ordi ou d'internet, ou de vie citadine. y en a plein, vraiment, faut sortir.






> Et pourquoi a?


1% de 100, a fait 1  rembourser, je crois, sauf si j'ai rien pig.
donc, 1% de 100 milliards, a fait 1 milliard  rembourser. etant donn les depenses effectues sur notre dos, sous couvert de "on est elus, on decide de tout, et si les caisses sont vides, on vote le bugjet entre nous, et la pop n'a rien  dire, sauf dans les urnes.".





> 30 K sur 40 ans? Va falloir m'expliquer lintrt d'un tel emprunt... 
> Par contre, le surendettement parce que les gens peuvent pas sempcher d'acheter des conneries inutiles, c'est un autre problme.


le probleme de pas de sous, plus tentations, plus besoin social, plus salaires pas chers, voire absents. enfin, des trucs comme a, et les prix de l''immobilier qui flambent. rendant le fait d'avoir "un toit en dur" un luxe que seuls les pays comme le notre peuvent se permettre, au prix d'un petit credit de 30 000,  1% logement, soit 300% d'interet, rien que la premire anne, aprs, si j'ai bien compris, c'est 1,01*1.01, etc, tout les ans, donc, au bout de 40 ans, a donne (1,01)^40, a fait pas mal  rembourser. au final. du fric qu'on ne pourra pas mettre dans une machine  laver classe A, un panneau solaire, une voiture qui consomme rien, un manger bio qui coute cher...
soit 14665,9120076466262491379391405215 d'interets au bout de 40 ans. presque les economies d'un plan epargne. pour un gosse qui va devoir cumuler etudes et travail, voire uniquement travail, pour pouvoir subvenir  ses besoins, car ses parents n'aurons pas pu l'aider. et il devra soit avoir une vie pas chere, soit faire un credit, et la boucle est boucle, c'est pas pour rien  mon avis que l'usure tait interdite dans le temps.




> Il doit tre drlement vieux alors, on se demande comment il est encore en vie... Ou alors, c'est un Martien?


l'hritage, en verit, on hrite de la terre (et de la dette) de nos ancetres,donc, la creance aussi est herite, et cette sorte de "confrerie intenationale" qui se partage la dette n'a pas trop de soucis  se faire, ils ont la dette, ils ont le pouvoir. puis les martiens n'ont strictement rien  voir l dedans. vraiment, ils l'ont dit  la tl dans xfiles. ils sont l pour autre chose.  ::lol:: 





> Va falloir ouvrir un dico dj...


trouve dj la lettre A dans le dico, on en reparlera.  ::roll::   ::lol::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Parce que tu mlanges solde commercial et dette extrieure, ce qui n'est absolument pas la mme chose. C'est comme si tu confondais l'EBITDA et les dettes financires stables dans une entreprise prive. C'est pas du tout pareil.


En effet 
balance extrieure = balance commerciale + balance des services
dette extrieure = l'ensemble des dettes engages par les agents conomiques de ce pays (priv, publique) comprenant galement la dette courante.

A la base on parlait de la dette publique et je ne comprends toujours pas ce que tu veux dire par



> Le problme principal de la dette des pays dvelopps, c'est pas le BFR, c'est l'inadquation structurelle entre leur consommation (galopante) et leur production (en dclin). Ou, pris sous un autre angle, entre les dpenses et les recettes (mais cette vision est plus troite).


Comment a se fait que a se retrouve alors dans la dette publique et non dans la dette prive ? 
Je vois une explication mais je ne prfre pas la donner, on en reviendrait  la crise de 29 qui s'est termine par la seconde guerre mondiale. ::aie:: 
J'en reste  ma premire ide que le problme de dficit publique est un problme de BFR d  une mauvaise gestion. Au cours des 20 dernires annes, le dficit publique a t <  3% du PIB sur 8 annes, c'est bien que c'est possible  faire et srement  refaire.

----------


## Acropole

> c'est pas pour rien  mon avis que l'usure tait interdite dans le temps.


Y'a un tas de trucs qui taient interdits dans le temps...
Tu crois qu'un taux  0% va changer les choses ?
Un type qui emprunte 100 000   taux 0% pour crer son entreprise doit quand mme rembourser son emprunt. Si l'entreprise ne marche pas il se retrouvera quand mme avec des dettes. Et en tant que patron, les assedics, il peut se les mettre derrire l'oreille.
De l'autre cot le prteur aura perdu, disons, 50 000 par exemple. Est-ce normal ? Tu appelle a de la justice ?
Et au niveau des tats, si il n'y a pas la contrainte de la dette, qu'est-ce qui empche d'emprunter toujours plus ? 100 milliards d'emprunt par mois  taux 0% a aboutit quand mme  un surendettement avec des mensualit qui dpassent les revenus.
Donc le taux 0% ne garantis absolument pas qu'il n'y aura pas de crise et, en plus, provoque la faillite des prteurs qui perdent automatiquement de l'argent et finissent donc par ne plus rien avoir  prter.
Il n'y a pourtant pas besoin d'tre un expert en conomie pour comprendre que si on a toujours une chance de perdre mais jamais de gagner alors on finit ruin  la longue.

----------


## ManusDei

> Bah oui, ils sont lgrement coincs. La diffrence c'est qu'en cas de crise marque, ils peuvent s'en sortir plus facilement, car tout le secteur secondaire chinois n'est finalement pas grand-chose  cot du secteur primaire.


Si l'Europe et les USA s'effondrent (conomiquement parlant), c'est pas aux chinois qu'ils vendront des iPad, ainsi que beaucoup d'autres produits Made in China, produits pour l'exportation (On dit "la Chine, l'atelier du monde").

Ou alors il faudra qu'ils augmentent les salaires, et donc les prix augmenteront, et donc on fera quoi ???

C'est un des raisons pour lesquelles la Chine finance les USA (et une partie des pays d'Europe). Sans a, les USA n'auraient beaucoup moins les moyens d'acheter du Made in China.

Edit : L'usure tait interdite aux chrtiens, les usuriers en Europe taient donc (tous ?) juifs, ce qui est une des raisons du clich des juifs riches et pingres.

----------


## garheb

> Et au niveau des tats, si il n'y a pas la contrainte de la dette, qu'est-ce qui empche d'emprunter toujours plus ? 100 milliards d'emprunt par mois  taux 0% a aboutit quand mme  un surendettement avec des mensualit qui dpassent les revenus.


Tu mlanges tout. C'est pas parce que le taux est de 0% qu'il n'y a pas de risque de dette (qui d'ailleurs n'est pas un risque mais une chose normale  moyen terme). De plus, tu raisonnes bizarrement: C'est pas parce que l'tat n'a pas de limite dans la cration de la monnaie qu'il crera plus que ncessaire, par contre au lieu d'engraisser les financiers, il pourrait recrer un systme social solide, par exemple (avec ce mme argent). 

Et en plus baisser le taux d'imposition. Le risque si un gouvernement est fou c'est d'ventuellement crer tellement d'argent que l'inflation explose. Mais actuellement on emprunte pour rembourser des intrts... Donc on cr de la monnaie pour rien, on dvalorise (un peu) la monnaie et on rduit le pouvoir d'achat, tout a juste  cause des intrts financiers.




> Donc le taux 0% ne garantis absolument pas qu'il n'y aura pas de crise et, en plus, provoque la faillite des prteurs qui perdent automatiquement de l'argent et finissent donc par ne plus rien avoir  prter.
> Il n'y a pourtant pas besoin d'tre un expert en conomie pour comprendre que si on a toujours une chance de perdre mais jamais de gagner alors on finit ruin  la longue.


Y'a plusieurs visions de la gestion de l'argent: Soit on fait de l'argent avec de l'argent (comme maintenant), soit on considre que le prt doit tre un service publique.

Certes les prteurs (ouais, les entreprises de crdit  la consommation qui font plein de pubs pour vous faire dpenser et vous surendetter) n'aimeraient pas: Et alors? Combien d'entreprises/emplois  cot seraient crs par une pression financire moindre? Combien de projets raliss en plus?

Aprs faut juste savoir si on veut favoriser une cration de projets ou alors favoriser la finance. Perso j'ai fait mon choix je comprends que certains en fassent un diffrent mais bon aprs faut pas se plaindre du systme actuel.

----------


## Acropole

> Tu mlanges tout. C'est pas parce que le taux est de 0% qu'il n'y a pas de risque de dette (qui d'ailleurs n'est pas un risque mais une chose normale  moyen terme).


C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis, et tu prtend que je mlange tout ?  :8O: 




> De plus, tu raisonnes bizarrement: C'est pas parce que l'tat n'a pas de limite dans la cration de la monnaie qu'il crera plus que ncessaire, par contre au lieu d'engraisser les financiers, il pourrait recrer un systme social solide, par exemple (avec ce mme argent).


Mais oui, l'tat est bon pour vous, l'tat est un ami qui veux votre bien. Faite confiance aux politiciens.
On les engraisse bien.




> Et en plus baisser le taux d'imposition. Le risque si un gouvernement est fou c'est d'ventuellement crer tellement d'argent que l'inflation explose. Mais actuellement on emprunte pour rembourser des intrts... Donc on cr de la monnaie pour rien, on dvalorise (un peu) la monnaie et on rduit le pouvoir d'achat, tout a juste  cause des intrts financiers.


Le niveau d'endettement dmontre la folie des tats. Et a ce n'est pas une histoire imaginaire.




> Y'a plusieurs visions de la gestion de l'argent: Soit on fait de l'argent avec de l'argent (comme maintenant), soit on considre que le prt doit tre un service publique.


Ou pas. Tu crois que l'tat fera ce que tu veux ? Tu veux contrler la finance, contrler l'tat, contrler les citoyens ?




> Certes les prteurs (ouais, les entreprises de crdit  la consommation qui font plein de pubs pour vous faire dpenser et vous surendetter) n'aimeraient pas: Et alors? Combien d'entreprises/emplois  cot seraient crs par une pression financire moindre? Combien de projets raliss en plus?


Oui, combien ? Des chiffres, des preuves, des faits, et une analyse des consquences du systme que tu propose. Bref, du srieux, pas du baratin de campagne lectorale.




> Aprs faut juste savoir si on veut favoriser une cration de projets ou alors favoriser la finance. Perso j'ai fait mon choix je comprends que certains en fassent un diffrent mais bon aprs faut pas se plaindre du systme actuel.


Il y a les deux  l'heure actuelle.

----------


## garheb

> C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis, et tu prtend que je mlange tout ?


Ta phrase au sujet des tats disaient "les tats ils s'en foutent ils emprunteront normment sans consquence de dette", ce qui est faux.

Pour le reste c'est ton point de vue, que je ne partage pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et bien, retour de vacances... et un sujet sympa a lire  ::): 

Tout d'abord, edfred... quelque soit le montant, les interet sont quelque chose de necessaire pour une dette. Parce que personne ne prete de l'argent pour le rcuprer 10 ans plus tard avec le mme niveau. Dj parce que l'argent perd de la valeur avec l'inflation, mais en plus parce qu'il y a toujours le risque de ne pas recuprer son argent et donc les interet sont la facture du risque.

Je pense par ailleur que tu trouve tout a fait normal de rcuprer les 2.75% d'interet sur ton livret A. Mais sais tu que ce faisant tu prte de l'argent  l'tat franais ?

Pour les raisons de la crise, j'en voit plusieurs dj voques comme l'endettement grandissant des tat pour garantir leur niveau de vie, mais aussi pour suivre les mauvais lves qui produisent a cout moindre. Si un seul tat fait du dumping fiscal, c'est tous les autres qui doivent suivre au risque de perdre leurs entreprises.

C'est bien sur de la faute des hommes politiques, mais aussi des lecteurs. En 2007 on parlait dj de la dette, et c'est pourtant sarko qui a t lu. Promesses promesses...(je ne dit pas que les autres taient meilleur, mais si les sondages avaient montr un rel intret des franais pour la dette et une volont de la rsorbe quitte a faire des efforts, les programmes en auraient tenus comptes).

Une autre raison que je voit est l'emballement possible des marchs, domins par les salles de marchs.
Autant je trouve indispensable la bourse ou l'on investit dans une socit pour la faire vivre en change de rmunration, autant je trouve inutile les jeux financiers qui consistent a acheter le matin, vendre 2 heures plus tard, etc... Les systmes tant automatique, on transforme des baisses de 1% en gouffre de 10% parce que les systmes s'affolent.

2 solutions qui me paraissent rpondre a ce problme : 
 - La taxation des plu-value au prorata des jours de possession d'une action. 1 journe, 50% de taxes, 3 jours 40; 1 mois 30% 1 an 20%, 2 ans 10%,  5 ans, 0% de taxes. Ce faisant, on favorise l'investissement sur le long terme. On stabilise l'conomie et on aide les socits  avoir une vision a long terme. On met aussi de l'argent de cot pour encaisser les crises et remettre les bourses d'aplomb quand ca va mal.
 - Une taxe protectionnistes bases sur plusieurs indices : IDH, niveau de carbone, etc... qui fait que les pays  notre niveau n'ont pas de taxes, mais que ceux qui font du dumping voient leur produits taxs a hauteur de ce dumping.
Ca veut dire que nous continueront  changer avec certains pays sans soucis, mais que l'Inde, la Chine, l'Afrique, etc... seraient des concurrents moins important. 

Je crois au libre change, entre pays sencs et quivalent.

Mais ces mesures ont 2 consquences : 
 - Une augmentation immdiate des prix en grande surface. (celles ci font la moiti de leurs marges dans les salles de marchs avec l'argent des caisses qu'elles conservent 30, 60 ou 90 jours avant de payer leurs fournisseurs, il y a mme des produits vendus presque a prix coutant ou l'unique but est de faire du chiffre d'affaire et de jouer sur les dlais paiement fournisseurs).
 - Une augmentation / disparition de tous les produits imports chinois a bas prix.

Il faut donc un accord de la population fort a ces mesures. Le bon points, c'est qu'aprs les premires annes difficiles, les emplois se recrent et que la machine se remet en marche avec moins d'excs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ta phrase au sujet des tats disaient "les tats ils s'en foutent ils emprunteront normment sans consquence de dette", ce qui est faux.
> 
> Pour le reste c'est ton point de vue, que je ne partage pas.


A mon avis, c'est partiellement vrai.

Je dirais pour ma part : 
les gouvernements au nom de l'tat emprunte, et seul l'tat en subit les consquences. On ne verra pas un prsident mis en prison pour malversation financire si il rend un tat endett jusqu'au cou.

----------


## Jidefix

> A mon avis, c'est partiellement vrai.
> 
> Je dirais pour ma part : 
> les gouvernements au nom de l'tat emprunte, et seul l'tat en subit les consquences. On ne verra pas un prsident mis en prison pour malversation financire si il rend un tat endett jusqu'au cou.


Ce serait mme plutt le contraire: un gouvernement qui aurait normment emprunt pour faire du vent serait considr comme un bon gouvernement, tandis que ses successeurs seraient points du doigt lors de la retombe.

----------


## kaymak

> A mon avis, c'est partiellement vrai.
> 
> Je dirais pour ma part : 
> les gouvernements au nom de l'tat emprunte, et seul l'tat en subit les consquences. On ne verra pas un prsident mis en prison pour malversation financire si il rend un tat endett jusqu'au cou.


Donc, le systme mne  la d responsabilisation des responsables politiques...
Ce qui me semble relativement grave puisque l'endettement tue le bien publics, et que in fine, c'est nous (dirigeants d'entreprise et salaris) qui payons la facture,
- au remboursement des dettes accumules
- au maintien du bien public





> Ce serait mme plutt le contraire: un gouvernement qui aurait normment emprunt pour faire du vent serait considr comme un bon gouvernement, tandis que ses successeurs seraient points du doigt lors de la retombe.


Ce qui dnote parfaitement de linefficacit mme du systme qu'on nous fais bouffer tous les jours.

a+

----------


## Paenitentia

Un article du monde.fr concernant les hausses d'impts sur les plus riches appele par Warren Buffet (USA), a me semble assez proche du sujet. Il est clair qu'il faut augmenter les recettes donc il va falloir passer par une hausse d'impts. En tout cas, chapeau  lui pour tenir de tels propos.

----------


## garheb

A priori deux millionnaires franais se sont prononcs pour aussi. Remarquez la schizophrnie: On nous dit  longueur d'anne qu'il y a trop d'impts et que les grosses fortunes vont quitter la France, et de l'autre on nous dit qu'en fait ils sont pas assez taxs (ce qui n'est pas un secret).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Donc, le systme mne  la d responsabilisation des responsables politiques...
> Ce qui me semble relativement grave puisque l'endettement tue le bien publics, et que in fine, c'est nous (dirigeants d'entreprise et salaris) qui payons la facture,
> - au remboursement des dettes accumules
> - au maintien du bien public


A mon avis, ce n'est encore que partiellement vrai.

Nous sommes en dmocratie, et comme je le disais plus haut, si le peuple voulait mettre les moyens qu'il faut pour sortir de cet engrenage, ca serait assez simple.

Il y a assez de dbat publics pour mettre en avant cette dette, pas d'inquitude, elle le sera dans la prochaine grande lection... Si les lecteurs sintressaient un peu plus au programme, aux financements de ceux ci, etc... on verrai qu'aucun d'entre eux ne se base sur des chiffres plausibles. Les prvisions de croissances sont toujours dmesures, les changements minimaux et le prix rel lev  :;): 

Comme disait Renaud : 
ils s'en vont tous par millier voter pour l'ordre et la scurit...

Comme disait Sardou : 
On a le pays qu'on mrite...

----------


## kaymak

> Un article du monde.fr concernant les hausses d'impts sur les plus riches appele par Warren Buffet (USA), a me semble assez proche du sujet. Il est clair qu'il faut augmenter les recettes donc il va falloir passer par une hausse d'impts. En tout cas, chapeau  lui pour tenir de tels propos.


Mu. Moi j'y vois une tentative de sauver ce qui peut l'tre au lieu de tout perdre. Alors oui c'est intelligent, mais c'est ni plus ni moins qu'une enieme tentative de rester ne place.

Payer un peu plus aujourd'hui pour ne pas tout perdre demain, en rsum.

a+

----------


## kaymak

> A mon avis, ce n'est encore que partiellement vrai.
> 
> Nous sommes en dmocratie, et comme je le disais plus haut, si le peuple voulait mettre les moyens qu'il faut pour sortir de cet engrenage, ca serait assez simple.
> 
> Il y a assez de dbat publics pour mettre en avant cette dette, pas d'inquitude, elle le sera dans la prochaine grande lection... Si les lecteurs sintressaient un peu plus au programme, aux financements de ceux ci, etc... on verrai qu'aucun d'entre eux ne se base sur des chiffres plausibles. Les prvisions de croissances sont toujours dmesures, les changements minimaux et le prix rel lev 
> 
> Comme disait Renaud : 
> ils s'en vont tous par millier voter pour l'ordre et la scurit...
> 
> ...


Moi ce qui me chagrine le plus n'est pas tant la dette, qui ne poserait pas tellement de problme si la bourse n'tait pas tant capable de nous faire plonger, que de constater linefficacit mme su systme politique  se rguler et responsabiliser ces  actions.

Ce systme mne ncessairement dans le mur, mais heureusement, pour eux, il y  encore beaucoup de gens pour le promouvoir et y croire.

m'enfin je m'carte du sujet....

----------


## Paenitentia

Les plus riches ne sont pas au dessus des lois ni dans un autre monde. Si l'tat/la socit s'croule et que a devient la merde, a sera pareil pour eux. Ils n'ont, tout comme nous, aucun intrt  ce que a dgnre.

a me rappelle mon prof de philosophie de terminale qui m'avait expliqu  quel point il tait plus riche qu'un dictateur africain. Le dictateur africain a une magnifique voiture de course mais ne peut pas s'en servir parce que les routes de son pays sont pleines de nids de poules et en mauvais tat, alors que mon prof de philo peut se dplacer rapidement dans le pays malgr sa petite voiture. Le dictateur africain doit prendre l'avion pour aller dans un autre pays et avoir des soins de qualit ce qui est problmatique en cas d'urgence, alors que mon prof de philo peut voir une ambulance arriver chez lui rapidement pour lui prodiguer des soins vitaux en cas de besoin.

tre riche c'est bien, mais avoir un tat riche, c'est mieux. Ces mecs l le savent et n'ont pas envie de perdre leur plus grande richesse, avant de penser  garder leur place.

----------


## kaymak

hello,

Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis, sauf ici :



> tre riche c'est bien, mais avoir un tat riche, c'est mieux. Ces mecs l le savent et n'ont pas envie de perdre leur plus grande richesse, avant de penser  garder leur place.


Que l'tat soit riche et puissant les appauvrit, que l'tat soit pauvre et fonctionnel leur permet de rester en place.
En somme, il leur vaut mieux un tat pauvre et puissant contre les masses, qu'un tat riche et puissant contre les riches et les masses.

----------


## Barsy

> Moi ce qui me chagrine le plus n'est pas tant la dette, qui ne poserait pas tellement de problme si la bourse n'tait pas tant capable de nous faire plonger, que de constater linefficacit mme su systme politique  se rguler et responsabiliser ces  actions.
> 
> Ce systme mne ncessairement dans le mur, mais heureusement, pour eux, il y  encore beaucoup de gens pour le promouvoir et y croire.
> 
> m'enfin je m'carte du sujet....


T'es incroyable, tu essaies  tout prix de ramener le sujet  la dmocratie Athnienne. Mais puisqu'on te dit qu'on en veux pas !!  ::aie:: 

Sache que la politique est lie  un tat alors que l'conomie est quelque chose de mondial. Dire que la crise est due  une quelconque forme de gouvernement, c'est faux !!

Le problme qui se passe aujourd'hui, c'est que l'on est 7 milliards sur Terre et malheureusement, on ne produit pas suffisamment de ressources pour que tous le monde puisse avoir le niveau de vie des occidentaux.
Beaucoup de pays en voie de dveloppement s'enrichissent et ils nous concurrencent de plus en plus. Si nos conomies ne connaissent plus la mme croissance qu'avant, c'est avant tout parce qu'on est plus les seuls  se "partager" les ressources du monde.

----------


## Paenitentia

> hello,
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis, sauf ici :
> 
> 
> Que l'tat soit riche et puissant les appauvrit, que l'tat soit pauvre et fonctionnel leur permet de rester en place.
> En somme, il leur vaut mieux un tat pauvre et puissant contre les masses, qu'un tat riche et puissant contre les riches et les masses.


W, au temps pour moi, j'ai tap trop vite.  ::aie:: 

Par riche, j'entendais richesse des services fournis par l'tat. La rectification est bienvenue, elle a le mrite de clarifier ma prcipitation.

Aprs, un tat a autant de pouvoir sur un riche que sur un pauvre  partir du moment o le pouvoir politique n'est pas corrompu, il n'y a pas vraiment de lien avec la quantit d'argent dans ses caisses.

----------


## kaymak

> T'es incroyable, tu essaies  tout prix de ramener le sujet  la dmocratie Athnienne. Mais puisqu'on te dit qu'on en veux pas !!


dmasqu !!  ::aie::  
Plus srieusement, sa me cidres encore une fois qu'on laisse se perpetrer un systme aux bases fondamentales si bancales.

Qu'elles soit athnienne, ou qu'elle ne le soit pas, je m'en fiche en tant que citoyen / consommateur, j'exige des solutions plus perreines (comment sa s'cris ce mot..) et intelligentes, un point c'est tout.

Autrement, je te trouves bien prompt  te substituer  la parole des gens, parles dj en ton nom ; )




> Sache que la politique est lie  un tat alors que l'conomie est quelque chose de mondial. Dire que la crise est due  une quelconque forme de gouvernement, c'est faux !!


Aie aie, c'est dire que les dettes sont ns de l'conomie et non des gouvernements.
Par contre je ne dnie pas l'aspect supranational de ces problmes, mais alors o est le leader globalis promut  tenir en laisse cette chienne folle de finance ?
Allez soyons plus terre  terrre, o est le gouvernement europen, tant promis, qui doit nous protger du cataclysme ?
Nul part, car les politiques ont un terrain lectoral national, et qu'il n'accepte pas les concessions qui vont  l'encontre de leurs bilans.
Autrement, je suis tout  fait contre ces gouvernements distant et bureaucratique, mais ces quelques propos ne sont que le reflet de la situation actuelle et ces travers.




> Le problme qui se passe aujourd'hui, c'est que l'on est 7 milliards sur Terre et malheureusement, on ne produit pas suffisamment de ressources pour que tous le monde puisse avoir le niveau de vie des occidentaux.
> Beaucoup de pays en voie de dveloppement s'enrichissent et ils nous concurrencent de plus en plus. Si nos conomies ne connaissent plus la mme croissance qu'avant, c'est avant tout parce qu'on est plus les seuls  se "partager" les ressources du monde.


Peut tre. Probablement mme dans un certain sens.
Mais, tu ne menlveras pas de l'ide que les ingalits donnent  l'un ce que l'on retire  l'autre. Et dans ce systme qui donne une part belle au capital plutt qu'au travail, c'est donner beaucoup au riche, et peu aux pauvre.
Avant d'en venir  ces problmatiques de ressources, qui ne nous concernent pas du tout dans la prsente crise, on pourrait trs simplement redistribu plus quitablement les ressources des uns vers les autres.
Pour faire perdurer cet tat de droit, auquel nous sommes tous attachs.
C'est aussi le but des impts et de l'tat.


 ::mouarf2::  on  flingu le sujet initial... Sorry...

----------


## atb

> Le problme qui se passe aujourd'hui, c'est que l'on est 7 milliards sur Terre et malheureusement, on ne produit pas suffisamment de ressources pour que tous le monde puisse avoir le niveau de vie des occidentaux.
> Beaucoup de pays en voie de dveloppement s'enrichissent et ils nous concurrencent de plus en plus. Si nos conomies ne connaissent plus la mme croissance qu'avant, c'est avant tout parce qu'on est plus les seuls  se "partager" les ressources du monde.


Tiens cet article parle justement de  a :
 Endettement : face  la cigale amricaine, la fourmi chinoise

----------


## Barsy

> dmasqu !!  
> Plus srieusement, sa me cidres encore une fois qu'on laisse se perpetrer un systme aux bases fondamentales si bancales.
> 
> Qu'elles soit athnienne, ou qu'elle ne le soit pas, je m'en fiche en tant que citoyen / consommateur, j'exige des solutions plus perreines (comment sa s'cris ce mot..) et intelligentes, un point c'est tout.
> 
> Autrement, je te trouves bien prompt  te substituer  la parole des gens, parles dj en ton nom ; )


Ca fait 140 ans que l'on est en rpublique, et ce malgr 2 guerres mondiales. Je dirai que pour le moment, le systme rsiste assez bien. 
D'autre part, en tant que citoyen, c'est  toi de faire l'effort de proposer des solutions prennes. Rien ne t'empche d'crire  ton dput, d'adhrer  un parti ou d'en former un, de militer !!

La dmocratie athnienne repose sur une implication forte des citoyens dans la vie politique. Mais peut-tre que a n'intresse pas les gens. Peut-tre que a leur convient que des lus gouvernent  leur place. Les gens ont sans doute d'autres occupations que de participer  des assembles gnrales tous les jours/semaines/mois... dj qu'il est difficile de les faire voter une fois par an.

Et quand je disais "on", effectivement, je ne parle pas qu'en mon nom propre. Mais simplement, sur le topic concern, je n'ai pas le sentiment que la dmocratie athnienne ait fait de nombreux adeptes...




> Aie aie, c'est dire que les dettes sont ns de l'conomie et non des gouvernements.
> Par contre je ne dnie pas l'aspect supranational de ces problmes, mais alors o est le leader globalis promut  tenir en laisse cette chienne folle de finance ?
> Allez soyons plus terre  terrre, o est le gouvernement europen, tant promis, qui doit nous protger du cataclysme ?
> Nul part, car les politiques ont un terrain lectoral national, et qu'il n'accepte pas les concessions qui vont  l'encontre de leurs bilans.
> Autrement, je suis tout  fait contre ces gouvernements distant et bureaucratique, mais ces quelques propos ne sont que le reflet de la situation actuelle et ces travers.


Les dettes naissent effectivement des conomies et non pas des gouvernements. Les pays occidentaux ont des trains de vie particulirement onreux. Et lorsque l'conomie se porte moins bien, il faut quand mme continuer  procurer tout le confort aux gens, d'o la dette.

Tu l'as dit toi mme plus haut : tu es un citoyen/consommateur. Nous le sommes tous. Et que faut-il pour satisfaire un consommateur ? C'est simple, il en faut plus. Par essence, un consommateur n'est jamais satisfait de ce qu'il a, il lui faut consommer. S'il achte une voiture neuve, au bout d'un moment il va la trouver moins neuve et il va commencer  envier le nouveau modle. S'il achte un grand cran, il va lui falloir de meilleures enceintes pour amliorer le son, un meilleur canap pour s'assoir, un lecteur blue ray pour amliorer la qualit... C'est sans fin !!

Et en politique c'est pareil, les citoyens/consommateurs que nous sommes voulons toujours plus !! Plus d'ducation, plus de retraite, plus de congs, plus de salaire, plus de scurit, plus de pouvoir d'achat...
Que crois-tu qu'il adviendra si tu laisses ces citoyens/consommateurs aux manettes du pays comme le prconise la dmocratie athnienne ? Les dettes seraient peut-tre bien plus leves que ce qu'elles sont aujourd'hui...




> Peut tre. Probablement mme dans un certain sens.
> Mais, tu ne menlveras pas de l'ide que les ingalits donnent  l'un ce que l'on retire  l'autre. Et dans ce systme qui donne une part belle au capital plutt qu'au travail, c'est donner beaucoup au riche, et peu aux pauvre.
> Avant d'en venir  ces problmatiques de ressources, qui ne nous concernent pas du tout dans la prsente crise, on pourrait trs simplement redistribu plus quitablement les ressources des uns vers les autres.
> Pour faire perdurer cet tat de droit, auquel nous sommes tous attachs.
> C'est aussi le but des impts et de l'tat.


Mais vois-tu, ce principe d'ingalit ne s'applique pas qu'aux trs riches, il concerne en fait tout l'occident.
Regarde par exemple, en France on ne travaille que 35h par semaine, il existe un salaire minimum, on part  la retraite  62 ans et plutt en bonne sant, on a 5 semaines de cong pays + les RTT... 
Prenons l'exemple de l'Inde ou de la Chine, le temps hebdomadaire de travail, ils ne connaissent pas, le salaire minimum non plus, il n'atteignent pas 62 ans, la sant, les normes d'hygines, les congs... Ce sont des termes qui n'existent pas chez eux.

Et pourtant, nous, on consomme les produits provenant de ces pays l. On profite que la main duvre y soit trs bon march pour accroitre notre pouvoir d'achat. 
D'un ct, on se bat pour que nos condition de vie et de travail soient les meilleures possible mais de l'autre, on se bat pour que les conditions de vie des travailleurs de ces pays l soient les pires possible.
Tu dis que le systme donne la part belle au capital et non pas au travail, et bien oui, c'est le cas. Ce sont eux qui triment et c'est nous qui en rcoltons les fruits.

Il faut cesser de regarder les riches comme s'ils taient des profiteurs et que nous tions des victimes. En ralit, il existe de bien pires victimes que nous, ce sont celles dont nous mme profitons.

Enfin, la problmatique de ressource, contrairement  ce que tu crois est central dans la chute de l'conomie et dans les diverses crises que nous traversons.
Durant la dernire dcennie, le prix du ptrole  doubl. Justement d'ailleurs parce que les pays mergents en consomment de plus en plus et qu'on se retrouve  devoir partager avec eux. Et aujourd'hui, l'conomie mondiale est base en trs grande partie sur le ptrole.
En fait, le calcul est assez simple : si le ptrole augmente, tout augmente. Si tout augmente, on emprunte pour payer. Si on emprunte mais que tout augmente encore, on est oblig d'emprunter davantage... et cela jusqu' ce qu'il n'y a plus personne pour prter, ce qui conduit  la crise de la dette.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Cela peut arriver si une banque fait faillite. Cela dit, c'est trs peu probable en France, les banques sont soumises  des rgles plus strictes qu'au USA. Elles doivent garder une part de capitaux propres qu'elles doivent placer  la Banque de France. De plus, il existe un fond de garantie qui permet de renflouer les dettes d'une banques qui ferait faillite.


Ouhl, je crois que tu t'avances beaucoup, l. Pour commencer, les banques amricaines sont soumises  un taux de rserves de 10% contre 3  4 fois moins dans la zone euro. En France, les banques les plus exposes sont soumises  des taux de rserves exceptionnels de... 5%. Pour que les choses soient claires, ces rserves servent ventuellement  compenser les pertes subies par la banque pour couvrir les dpts de ses clients : en d'autres termes, si elle perd plus de 5% de la valeur de ces dpts, c'est la faillite. Dans la priode actuelle, 5%, a n'a rien de solide, surtout dans le cadre d'une SG expose  la dette grecque. Quant au fonds de garantie des dpts... Il est de 30 par franais. La bonne blague. Je ne suis pas spcialiste mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que le systme bancaire franais sent sacrment la mlasse, ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas du systme amricain, mme si celui-ci est trop concentr sur les USA.

Alors les banques franaises solides comme du roc, c'est comme le meilleur systme d'ducation au monde (mdiocre sous presque tout point de vue en ralit), le meilleur systme de sant au monde (parce que, c'est bien connu, le trs faible taux d'quipement en IRM, les ngligences vis--vis des maladies nosocomiales, les dlais de plusieurs mois avant de pouvoir obtenir certains diagnostics et la corruption gnralise en chirurgie, a ne compte pas), et autres fables hallucinantes avec lesquelles nous nous aveuglons au sein de nos frontires.

----------


## Lyche

> Ouhl, je crois que tu t'avances beaucoup, l. Pour commencer, les banques amricaines sont soumises  un taux de rserves de 10% contre 3  4 fois moins dans la zone euro. En France, les banques les plus exposes sont soumises  des taux de rserves exceptionnels de... 5%. Pour que les choses soient claires, ces rserves servent ventuellement  compenser les pertes subies par la banque pour couvrir les dpts de ses clients : en d'autres termes, si elle perd plus de 5% de la valeur de ces dpts, c'est la faillite. Dans la priode actuelle, 5%, a n'a rien de solide, surtout dans le cadre d'une SG expose  la dette grecque. Quant au fonds de garantie des dpts... Il est de 30 par franais. La bonne blague. Je ne suis pas spcialiste mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que le systme bancaire franais sent sacrment la mlasse, ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas du systme amricain, mme si celui-ci est trop concentr sur les USA.
> 
> Alors les banques franaises solides comme du roc, c'est comme le meilleur systme d'ducation au monde (mdiocre sous presque tout point de vue en ralit), le meilleur systme de sant au monde (parce que, c'est bien connu, le trs faible taux d'quipement en IRM, les ngligences vis--vis des maladies nosocomiales, les dlais de plusieurs mois avant de pouvoir obtenir certains diagnostics et la corruption gnralise en chirurgie, a ne compte pas), et autres fables hallucinantes avec lesquelles nous nous aveuglons au sein de nos frontires.


Tu oublies le meilleur systme administratif du monde  ::aie::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> Ouhl, je crois que tu t'avances beaucoup, l. Pour commencer, les banques amricaines sont soumises  un taux de rserves de 10% contre 3  4 fois moins dans la zone euro. En France, les banques les plus exposes sont soumises  des taux de rserves exceptionnels de... 5%. Pour que les choses soient claires, ces rserves servent ventuellement  compenser les pertes subies par la banque pour couvrir les dpts de ses clients : en d'autres termes, si elle perd plus de 5% de la valeur de ces dpts, c'est la faillite. Dans la priode actuelle, 5%, a n'a rien de solide, surtout dans le cadre d'une SG expose  la dette grecque. Quant au fonds de garantie des dpts... Il est de 30 par franais. La bonne blague. Je ne suis pas spcialiste mais j'ai quand mme l'impression que le systme bancaire franais sent sacrment la mlasse, ce qui ne semble pas tre le cas du systme amricain, mme si celui-ci est trop concentr sur les USA.


mouais .... 




> Le Fonds de garantie des dpts garantit ces comptes  hauteur de 100 000 euros par dposant et par tablissement bancaire adhrent (140 000 euros pour un compte joint). 
> Ses rserves sont d'environ 1,8 milliard d'euros (ce qui correspond  30 euros par habitant). 
> Ces fonds seraient donc insuffisants face  une importante crise bancaire. Si une telle situation se produisait, le fonds compterait sur l'intervention de l'tat comme cela a t le cas aux tats-Unis lors de la faillite de la banque Indymac en juillet 2008, place sous contrle du Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (les comptes ont t garantis jusqu' 100 000$ par l'Etat amricain).


Donc 30 serait le cas o toutes les banques feraient faillites et si l'tat n'interviendrait pas, ce qui n'arrivera pas. Et de toute faon si ce cas arrive, l'euro sera tellement faible que tu ne seras pas  tes 15 k prt de ton LA.

Quand  la premire partie aurais-tu des sources ? Il me semble justement qu'avec les dispositions Ble II, les banques europennes avaient des rglementations plus svres que les banques amricaines et qu'avec Ble III les banques sont encore en train de se renforcer.

----------


## DonQuiche

Concernant les taux de rserves, il suffit d'aller voir les sites officiels :
* Fed : http://www.federalreserve.gov/moneta...reservereq.htm = 10%
* BCE : http://www.banque-france.fr/fr/polit...ligatoires.htm = 2%

Je n'ai malheureusement pas retrouv les spcificits propres  la France (avec un taux pouvant monter  5% pour certains tablissements si mes souvenirs sont bons).


Quant  Ble 2, on ne peut pas directement le comparer au taux de rserve. Le second est une proportion des dpts effectus auprs de la banque. Les "Ble N", en revanche, fixent des rserves proportionnelles aux risques de crdits, c'est  dire  le produit des pertes en cas de dfaut avec les probabilits de dfaut. 

Autrement dit : 
* Ble 2 = si j'emprunte  ma banque cent euros, on estime par des calculs d'apothicaires le risque  six euros, et elle doit verser 8% de ces six euros  la BCE.
* Taux de rserves = je pose 100 euros sur mes comptes, la banque s'en sert pour spculer mais doit conserver 5 euros  la BCE.

De toute faon, plus fondamentalement, je suis trs sceptique vis--vis de Ble 3 :  compter du moment o l'on cherche  valuer le risque de crdit, on rentre dans des dtails tals sur des milliers de pages couvrant chaque cas spcifique, paperasse que l'on peut ensuite contourner en innovant, et on doit utiliser pour ces valuations tous les outils classiques dvelopps par les institutions financires et appuys sur les agences de notation, outils que seuls ceux qui travaillent pour toutes ces institutions (ou qui travailleront bientt pour elles) comprennent vritablement. Et comme des hordes de lobbyistes se chargeront ensuite d'aller expurger le texte auprs de politiciens qui n'y comprennent rien  rien ( moins d'avoir eux-mmes travaill vraiment dans le domaine et en son coeur et auquel cas ils sont trop complaisants envers la finance, pour utiliser un euphmsme)...

Comme alternative, on pourrait en revanche lier la fortune des dirigeants et hauts responsables d'institutions financires  la sant de leurs entreprises : si la banque coule, on leur prend tout. Pas si facile  mettre en oeuvre mais, bien ficel, a pourrait faire son effet pour accrotre la stabilit de la finance : on est toujours plus prcautionneux avec sa propre fortune (et je parle bien de toute sa fortune, pas de la simple perspective de perdre une partie des bonus chus dans deux ans).


Enfin, pour le fonds de garantie, je persiste et signe : c'est du foutage de gueule. Trente euros par franais, c'est 1,8 milliards : ridicule. Pour donner une ide les banques conservent chacune des fonds propres de plusieurs dizaines de milliards d'euros, donc si des dgts se produisent le cot sera de cet ordre l. Ou si l'on veut raisonner autrement : si une banque franaise dtenant 10% de pdm coule, il y aura en moyenne 300 par client physique ( rpartir toutefois entre personnes physiques et morales).

----------


## kaymak

@Benoit_Durand,

D'aprs ce que j'ai pu acqurir des notions conomiques ces derniers temps, en d'autres termes n'hsit pas, les autres,  me rattraper en cas de connerie..

Le problme c'est qu'avec les dettes qu'on , l'tat peut toujours essayer d'intervenir :
- soit il s'endette plus encore, et donc, les bourses vont nous faire la grimace et pourrir notre conomie
- soit il fait tourner la planche  billet et sa dvalue la monnaie

Ce qui me semble tout aussi pourri l'un comme l'autre.

non ?

----------


## DonQuiche

@Kaymak

C'est assez simple, il y a trois solutions pour s'en sortir (tu n'en donnais qu'une, la premire tant une impasse) :
* Rtablir les finances et se dsendetter lentement.
* Procder  une dvaluation... Attention ! Nos dettes sont essentiellement libelles en euros et dtenues en Europe. Donc dvaluer l'euro rglerait certes le problme en sacrifiant le pouvoir d'achat (mais en relanant l'emploi) alors que repasser au franc et le dvaluer, en revanche, a empirerait immdiatement la dette.
* Rpudier nos dettes. Evidemment, cela n'irait pas sans reprsailles et les pays concerns en feraient autant avec nos crances et les banques chuteraient en Europe comme les perdrix  l'ouverture de la saison de chasse, en mme temps que nos exportations (et indirectement 25% des emplois) en seraient affectes.

----------


## Paenitentia

> @Benoit_Durand,
> 
> D'aprs ce que j'ai pu acqurir des notions conomiques ces derniers temps, en d'autres termes n'hsit pas, les autres,  me rattraper en cas de connerie..
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'avec les dettes qu'on , l'tat peut toujours essayer d'intervenir :
> - soit il s'endette plus encore, et donc, les bourses vont nous faire la grimace et pourrir notre conomie
> - *soit il fait tourner la planche  billet et sa dvalue la monnaie*
> 
> Ce qui me semble tout aussi pourri l'un comme l'autre.
> ...


Au sens propre du terme, contrairement aux banques centrales amricaine, anglaise ou encore japonaise, la BCE interdit ce genre de pratique. a a le dsavantage d'entraner une situation comme le connat la Grce, mais a a l'avantage d'aller  un endettement moindre (les japonais sont par exemples endetts  hauteur de 200% de leur PIB).

----------


## ernestrenan

L'endettement d'un tat repose sur deux choses : sa politique budgtaire (entre et sortie d'argent : impts, ducation, arme etc...) et se politique montaire (plus abstraite, dfinie la "quantit" ou la "valeur" de la monnaie).

Quand le budget d'un tat est dficitaire, ie. il dpense plus qu'il ne gagne. Si cela arrive l'tat peut contracter  emprunt, ie on met immdiatement  sa disposition un capital qu'il remboursera plus des intrts sur une certaine dure (1 an, 10 ans etc.). Ces emprunts peuvent ce faire auprs de particulier, de banque, d'autres pays etc.
Faire de la dette a court terme peut tre intressant si le pays investi dans son dveloppement mais  long terme comme a a dj t expliqu c'est un cercle vicieux.

Quand un tat est trop endetter il peut choisir de crer de la monnaie (en gnral via sa banque centrale) ce qui a pour effet de diminuer la valeur de la monnaie (c'est comme partager un gteau de mme taille d'abord en 5 puis en 6 a en fait moins dans chaque part) et donc d'artificiellement diminuer la valeur de sa dette.
Cela a aussi comme effet pervers d'alimenter les banques et donc les marchs en liquidit et donc d'inciter au credit non justifi.

Voil le comment.

Le pourquoi est moins vident. Je pense pour ma part que les socits humaines se construisent sur le crdit (dans le sens de la confiance que l'ont apporte  l'autre). Ce crdit peut se manifester de plusieurs manires. Depuis la fin de la guerre froide et avec la monte des du BRIC et la mondialisation on a assist  une mutualisation du crdit. Ce n'est plus juste une personne qui donne ou qui prend du crdit  quelqu'un c'est tout le monde qui en donne.prend  tout le monde et tout le monde bien sr veut sa part.
Ca oblig les tats et les particuliers  faire de la dette et donc  se placer dans la situations dcrite plus haut. Ca a tenu un bout de temps puisque jusqu' pas si longtemps on pouvait s'appuyer sur des pays moins dmocratiques que nous (ex canonique la chine) o la croissance ne passe pas par un change gagnant/gagnant de crdit. Aujourd'hui la crise actuelle et la tentative de rgulation entre les exigences des gens (changes gagnant/gagnant) et des socits mal adaptes (encore fondes sur l'ancien modle perd/gagne).

----------


## Nebulix

> Les dettes naissent effectivement des conomies et non pas des gouvernements.


Pas du tout d'accord !
Consulte les courbes :
http://blog.crottaz-finance.ch/wp-co...-rates-usa.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_public_debt 
La dette amricaine vient d'une *dcision purement politique* de Reagan ( aka de ceux qui en tiraient les ficelles) :* Ne plus faire rentrer d'impt !*



> Il faut cesser de regarder les riches comme s'ils taient des profiteurs et que nous tions des victimes. En ralit, il existe de bien pires victimes que nous, ce sont celles dont nous mme profitons.


La meilleure stratgie pour un profiteur n'est-elle pas de dresser les victimes les unes contre les autres ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est interessant, c'est que toutes les solutions prones par nos dirigeants sont en fait les mmes que celles appliques depuis des annes.

 - L'etat garanti au dela de ses capacit
 - On laisse la finance faire ce qu'elle veut du moment qu'il y a sainte croissance.
 - Et on veut mettre en place des "regle d'or.

C'est marrant, mais depuis 3 ans, aux USA, il y a eu 2 vnement majeurs ou les rgles limitatives financires ont poss de gros problmes.
 - La Californie qui ne pouvait pas voter de budget en deficit, mais qui ne pouvait pas avoir un budget quilibre
 - les USA qui avaient mis en place une limite... et qui le jour ou elle a t atteinte et ou la prcarit politique a t mise a nue ont vu leur crdibilit entams avec un retour immdiat de la crise mondiale.

Honntement, la seule chose qui serait efficace comme rgle d'or, c'est que tout prsident qui sur 5 ans laisse descendre la dette de plus de 10 ou 15% se retrouve devant les tribunaux a la sortie pour rpondre de ses actes, et soit constitutionnellement dans l'incapacit de se prsenter pour sa rlection. (5 ans de prison ferme me semblant naturel). Que tous les ans ou le budget est en dficit le prsident ne soient pas pay ainsi que les ministres ou qu'ils le soient a hauteur de 50% de leur salaire.


A ce prix la, je pense qu'on aurait plus les mmes hommes politiques, et surtout plus les mmes dcisions de prises.

----------


## DonQuiche

C'est amusant, je vois plusieurs raisons pour envoyer Sarkozy en prison mais avoir laiss fil le dficit aprs la crise des subprimes n'en fait pas partie. En fait, c'est mme une des rares choses qu'il a russi. Je rappelle quand mme qu'en 1929 on a choisi de freiner les dpenses aprs la crise et que le rsultat a t catastrophique. Et puis, mme en-dehors des priodes de crises, l'endettement peut tre une bonne chose : par exemple quand ton pays a 10% de chmage et qu'il faudrait relancer la machine, ce qu'ont tout de mme cherch  faire nos gouvernants depuis Giscard entre deux coteux cadeaux lectoraux ( gauche comme  droite). Vouloir empcher  tout prix ou inciter financirement les responsables politiques  refuser l'endettement, a peut aussi bien tre nuisible. En fait, la rgle d'or propose est mieux adapte et quilibre que tout ce que tu proposes.

Par ailleurs, si l'on veut regarder les responsabilits, pourquoi se concentrer sur le gouvernement ou le prsident ? Le budget est vot par le parlement  ce que je sache. Et puis, plus largement, je n'ai pas souvenir que l'endettement ait t une priorit des franais aux vingt-huit dernires lections. En fait, les programmes des candidats aux prsidentielles ressemblent souvent  des collections de mesurettes, une pour chaque catgorie d'lecteurs.

----------


## Aniki

Je pense aussi que les hommes politiques devraient avoir des comptes a rendre.
Si  la fin de son mandat, un homme politique n'a qu'un bilan excrable  prsenter, il devrait y avoir une enqute avec possibilit de sanctions.

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut punir un homme qui a pris une mauvaise dcision. Au niveau d'un tat (mme en dessous), il est impossible de tout prendre en compte et de toujours faire les bonnes dcisions. Mais je trouve inacceptable que peut importe le 'travail qu'il a fourni', un homme politique ne risque presque jamais rien (sauf connerie vraiment norme et encore des fois a passe quand mme... ::weird:: ).

Une fois qu'ils sont dans le milieu, c'est bon pour la vie.
Alors certes ils ne sont pas tous prsidents de la Rpublique, mais ils sont loin d'tre  plaindre.
Et une fois qu'ils ont eu un poste au sommet, en fin de mandat ils peuvent se recycler dans le priv pour se faire des c***** en or si c'est pas dj fait.
Sans compter que le systme prvoyant de contrler ces conflits d'intrts (c'est surement pas le terme exact, mais vous voyez de quoi je parle) est juste  pter de rire.

Au final, ce sont ceux qui ont le plus de responsabilits et dont les dcisions ont le plus d'impact qui ont le moins de comptes  rendre.  ::cfou::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je pense aussi que les hommes politiques devraient avoir des comptes a rendre.
> Si  la fin de son mandat, un homme politique n'a qu'un bilan excrable  prsenter, il devrait y avoir une enqute avec possibilit de sanctions.


Enqute fate par qui ? D'autres politiciens ? Les dputs qui ont vot les lois fautives ? Des citoyens qui ne connaissent pas la machine et les difficults politiciennes, et ne comprennent pas la gopolitique et l'conomie ?

----------


## Aniki

> Enqute fate par qui ? D'autres politiciens ? Les dputs qui ont vot les lois fautives ? Des citoyens qui ne connaissent pas la machine et les difficults politiciennes, et ne comprennent pas la gopolitique et l'conomie ?


Ben des experts de diffrents bords. Politiques (aussi de diffrents bords), juridiques, conomiques.
Je suis conscient que a ne sera jamais parfait. Ca comporte son lot de problmes.
Mais c'est quand mme mieux, je trouve, que de dire "Amen. Au suivant" (ou pas "Au suivant" si le gars se succde  lui-mme).
Le fait qu'un organisme spar contrle _devrait_ rendre la corruption ou les conflits d'intrt plus difficle.
Je suis novice (trop?) dans ce domaine l, mais j'ai du mal  voir qu'est-ce qu'on risque de plus  prendre de telles mesures.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est amusant, je vois plusieurs raisons pour envoyer Sarkozy en prison mais avoir laiss fil le dficit aprs la crise des subprimes n'en fait pas partie. En fait, c'est mme une des rares choses qu'il a russi. Je rappelle quand mme qu'en 1929 on a choisi de freiner les dpenses aprs la crise et que le rsultat a t catastrophique. Et puis, mme en-dehors des priodes de crises, l'endettement peut tre une bonne chose : par exemple quand ton pays a 10% de chmage et qu'il faudrait relancer la machine, ce qu'ont tout de mme cherch  faire nos gouvernants depuis Giscard entre deux coteux cadeaux lectoraux ( gauche comme  droite). Vouloir empcher  tout prix ou inciter financirement les responsables politiques  refuser l'endettement, a peut aussi bien tre nuisible. En fait, la rgle d'or propose est mieux adapte et quilibre que tout ce que tu proposes.
> 
> Par ailleurs, si l'on veut regarder les responsabilits, pourquoi se concentrer sur le gouvernement ou le prsident ? Le budget est vot par le parlement  ce que je sache. Et puis, plus largement, je n'ai pas souvenir que l'endettement ait t une priorit des franais aux vingt-huit dernires lections. En fait, les programmes des candidats aux prsidentielles ressemblent souvent  des collections de mesurettes, une pour chaque catgorie d'lecteurs.


Oui, l'endettement peut tre vertueux. Mais la je donne quand mme 15% de marge de manoeuvre, ce qui est plutt pas mal. 5 ans * 3% en rsum.
(on est a peu pres dans maastricht).

Sauf que quand on a des annes de beau temps, on conomise pour les mauvaises, on ne dpense pas tout son argent en misant sur une continuit illusoire.

Par ailleur, si on regarde l'Italie ou la Belgique, pays qui n'ont pas sarkozy a leur tete, voir pas de gouvernement, je ne crois pas que la crise aient eu des effets plus nfastes chez eux que chez nous. 

En plus, si la solution de mettre la main au porte monnaie est la plus facile(prime a la casse, aide a l'emprunt, etc...) c'est aussi la moins efficace sur le long terme. C'est lorsqu'il y a des crises que l'on peut esprer rformer un pays. Et pour ca, on attends toujours. Contrat unique, possibilit de licenciement de fonctionnaire, ... il y a plein de mesures de droite qu'on attends toujours...

----------


## mortapa

> De plus, ce que tu dcrit l appliqu  l'conomie est l'extrme du libralisme aucune rgulation, aucune rgle, chacun se dmerde avec ses moyens pour survivre et les plus forts, qui ne sont certainement pas ceux que tu espre, survivront.


pas si sure

----------


## pmithrandir

> pas si sure


Honnetelent, ca fait peur ce truc d'anarcho capitalisme...

C'est bizarre, mais ca ressemble  la vie de racaille... Pas de loi, pas de limite, des armes, de la drogue, du sexe... Et en face beaucoup de personnes dmunies contre celui qui a acquis le pouvoir. (qu'il soit financier, militaire, etc...)

Qui garanti que le mec qui possde beaucoup ne peut pas en abuser ? profiter d'une sorte de droit de noble en achetant ou en forcant ce qu'il veut.

Qui garanti que personne n'use de la force de facon trop forte ?

Si il n y a plus d'etat, il n y a plus de police, donc c'est la loi du plus fort qui s'installe.
Personnellement, si la socit n'assure plus ma scurit, je passe en mode loup et je defend mon territoire a coup de fusil pour tre sur de ne pas me faire descendre ou de voir ma famille avoir des soucis... 

Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une socit idale...

----------


## Acropole

Il y'a deux ou trois ans on a retrouv le cadavre d'un homme dans un glacier des alpes. L'autopsie a rvl qu'il avait t tu par une flche, il y'a 10 000 ans...
Je ne crois pas qu'a cette poque il y'avait un systme tatique. Pour savoir ce que donnerait l'anarchie il suffit de remonter dans le temps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Vous compliquez beaucoup les choses, je trouve, pour expliquer une chose fort simple en dfinitif !

D'o vient la dette des Etats ? Ben, d'une trs mauvaise gestion, et de lois stupides. En France, par exemple, la loi Giscard qui fait que l'tat ne fabrique plus son argent, mais doit l'emprunter aux banques prives qui se goinfrent dessus ! Des lois comme celle-ci existent dans tous les pays occidentaux !

Ensuite, des politiques qui jouent avec l'argent des autres, alors... on dpense  tout va. Avec l'alternance politique, les politiques sont tranquilles : "La dette ? C'est la faute au gouvernement prcdent !"

Enfin, la crise de la dette... ben on arrive  un point ou les investisseurs se disent que les Etats sont tellement endetts qu'ils n'arriveront pas  rembourser, et a... ils aiment pas !

----------


## DonQuiche

Non, l'ide des anarcho-capitalistes est qu'il y aurait toujours des systmes de police et de justice garantissant les liberts qu'ils pensent fondamentales. Simplement ces systmes seraient privs et, par la magie de la main invisible du march, tout a s'organiserait automatiquement pour former un systme huil  point offrant de meilleurs rsultats que l'actuel. Ne me demande pas comment ils comptent organiser a, je n'ai jamais vu de proposition dtaille et je ne m'y suis pas vraiment intress  vrai dire.

De la mme faon, certains anarchistes pensent qu'en l'absence d'autorit, les hommes seraient fondamentalement bons et que les problmes disparatraient donc ou quasiment.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> De la mme faon, certains anarchistes pensent qu'en l'absence d'autorit, les hommes seraient fondamentalement bons et que les problmes disparatraient donc ou quasiment.


Hihihihi  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> Hihihihi


Ca n'est pas pire que de penser que les marchs financiers vont apporter joie, paix et bonheur dans le monde...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ca n'est pas pire que de penser que les marchs financiers vont apporter joie, paix et bonheur dans le monde...


Tout  fait. Les uns et les autres feraient mieux d'ouvrir un bouquin d'histoire.
Mais les anars ont moins d'excuses, parce qu'ils y a beaucoup plus d'exemples de socits sans autorit que d'empires financiers (seul la Rome tardive se qualifie de justesse).  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

> ah .... l, vous fates erreur ...
> 
> Aucune socit n'existe et a exist sans 'ordre', financier et autoritaire ...
> 
> C'est la dfinition mme d'une communaut d'ailleurs, d'o l'importance dans nos socits actuelles de mouvements anarchistes qui, je vous le rappelle; n'est pas le chaos ou l'abolition d' "tat(s)"; mais uniquement la revendication d'tre pay pour son travail.
> 
> Cet quilibre solidaire comme toute 'socit = tissu vivant' dpends du plus grand nombre et non du capital; mais, o un individu est pris en compte au mme titre qu'un groupe (quel qu'il soit).


Je veux bien que tu nous explique le lien entre anarchie et salaire...

----------


## DonQuiche

L'anarchie s'est traditionnellement attaqu au pouvoir tatique mais elle a aussi frquemment rejet l'autorit issue du contrat de travail. Dans un contexte o de plus de plus de personnes font  nouveau un lien entre le fodalisme et l'ordre capitaliste actuel (dans le sens o ils appellent  la prise du pouvoir dans les entreprises), y compris dans la sphre politique (Mlenchon propose d'amorcer une lente transition vers 50% des votes aux salaris dans les conseils d'administration) j'imagine que les anarchistes se sont eux-mmes empars de cette ide. C'tait peut-tre ce que cherchait  avancer, trs maladroitement, svenborg.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> a) que les droits du travail et l'emploi et les salaires sont le rsultat de la lutte anarchiste et non la bont d'me ou l'volution ou le changement de gnration (ou la venue d'un inconnu de passage).


Gn? Et les socialistes ainsi que les communistes et l'existence d'un pouvantail nomm l'URSS, a compte pour des cacahutes?  ::roll:: 

Tain, je vous juste c'est pire que du rvisionnisme historique l...

----------


## Barsy

Bon, je vais tenter d'expliquer un peu mieux ce que dit svenborg (et Marx) dans ce qu'il entend par "tre pay pour son travail". 

Dans un monde dit "capitaliste", lorsqu'un ouvrier travaille 8h, il y a une partie de ce travail qui va dans sa poche et une partie qui va dans celle des patrons ou des actionnaires.
Par exemple, si en 8h, l'ouvrier fabrique 8 paires de chaussures, il va tre pay l'quivalent de 5 paires et les actionnaires vont toucher la valeur des 3 paires restantes. Donc l'ouvrier bosse 8h et il n'est pay que l'quivalent de 5h.
Cela signifie grosse modo que des gens se sucrent sur le travail du salari (ou travailleur pour reprendre les termes marxistes).

La pense marxiste vise donc  dire qu'il faut que le travailleur touche un salaire quivalent  l'intgralit de ses heures de travail.
Le problme de cette pense, c'est qu'il existe de nombreux mtier pour lesquels il est difficile de connaitre la valeur relle. C'est facile de la calculer pour un ouvrier qui fabrique X produits par heure, mais pour une secrtaire, pour un commercial, pour un professeur, pour un docteur... Bref, pour toute l'activit tertiaire, c'est trs complexe.
La solution est donc de donner le mme salaire  tout le monde en fonction de son temps de travail et non plus de ce qu'il produit. Mais cela supprime du mme coup toute la motivation des travailleurs qui produisent donc moins. C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que la Russie  du mettre en place le "Stakhanovisme", c'est  dire des quotas de production que les travailleurs devaient respecter sous peine de mort.

Bref, aujourd'hui, il est clairement avrer que le libralisme/capitalisme est un systme qui floue les salaris/travailleurs tant donn que, de plus en plus, la part du travail qui est revers au salari se rduit. Cependant, de l  dire que le "communiste" est la solution au problme, j'en doute...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La solution est donc de donner le mme salaire  tout le monde en fonction de son temps de travail et non plus de ce qu'il produit.


Tu veux dire comme dans n'importe quelle boite occidentale o tu as des grilles de salaire?  ::mouarf:: 




> Mais cela supprime du mme coup toute la motivation des travailleurs qui produisent donc moins.


T'es au courant que tu avais des primes? Et que finalement, c'est un peu pareil que dans n'importe quelle boite franaise ou amricaine de nos jours?




> C'est pour cela d'ailleurs que la Russie  du mettre en place le "Stakhanovisme", c'est  dire des quotas de production que les travailleurs devaient respecter sous peine de mort.


C'est absolument pas a le stakhanovisme. Quant  la peine de mort, je commenterais mme pas une telle connerie et je me contenterais de te demander un extrait de document lgal condamnant un ouvrier  mort pour non-respect des quotas de production. Cherches bien, les archives sont ouverts de nos jours.  ::mouarf:: 




> Cependant, de l  dire que le "communiste" est la solution au problme, j'en doute...


Tout dpend ce que tu appelles communisme. Parce que tel que c'est dcrit dans Marx, tel que c'tait en URSS jusqu'a 1960 et tel que c'tait aprs, ce sont trois choses trs diffrentes.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Barsy
Je ne suis pas communiste mais il y a plusieurs choses errones dans ce que tu as crit. Marx dcriait bien la spoliation des travailleurs par les fournisseurs de capitaux : toute activit ncessite un capital (machines, locaux, etc), seuls ceux qui le dtiennent peuvent le fournir et, au nom de cet investissement, ils dtiennent  vie un pouvoir et s'autorisent  ponctionner une part juge trop leve des prix. Les travailleurs se trouvent alors dans l'impossibilit de riposter n'ayant pas eux-mme de capital ni de revenus suffisamment levs pour en accumuler et se librer de ce systme.

Marx ne disait en revanche rien sur le salaire de patron, pas si diffrent  l'poque du salaire de l'ouvrier, et mrit dans le sens o le patron effectue bien en amont un travail ncessaire  l'activit, au mme titre que les ingnieurs qui conoivent les produits (voir Zola si tu veux un aperu superficiel des rapports entre ouvriers, patrons et actionnaires au XIXme). Surtout, Marx ne traite pas que des ingalits de revenus et de la spoliation du capital, ces notions ne sont que des facettes parmi d'autres et sans doute pas les plus essentielles  ses yeux : il blme aussi le systme capitaliste de dnaturer le travail en le privant de sens, il rcuse plusieurs formes de proprit prive pour les mmes raisons, etc... En somme, il accuse davantage le systme capitaliste davilir l'homme que de l'appauvrir.

Ensuite, Marx ne prconise pas  ma connaissance de donner  tous le mme salaire. Certains communismes ont cependant choisi cette solution. Mais si la productivit en URSS s'est effondre, c'est une filouterie que de mettre cela sur le compte de l'absence de motivation des employs du fait de leur galit de salaire (dont je ne suis mme pas sr qu'elle ait exist) : la dsorganisation gnrale due  une administration incapable de grer une conomie centralise est beaucoup plus crdible. Enfin, comme cela a dj t dit, le Stakhanovisme n'a rien  voir avec ce que tu dcris.

Enfin, Svenborg ne prnait pas le communisme mais l'anarchie, quand bien mme les deux ont des liens.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En somme, il accuse davantage le systme capitaliste davilir l'homme que de l'appauvrir.


Oui enfin, son raisonnement de valeur ajoute qui va au patron et qui est "retir de la circulation" conduit tout de mme  la conclusion que les pauvres s'appauvrissent de plus en plus et les riches s'enrichissent de plus en plus. Donc cette logique est bel et bien prsente.




> c'est une filouterie que de mettre cela sur le compte de l'absence de motivation des employs du fait de leur galit de salaire (dont je ne suis mme pas sr qu'elle ait exist)


Ben elle a exist comme il existe des grilles salariales dans tous les pays du monde. Aprs, si tu tais bon dans ce que faisait, tu pouvais prendre rapidement du grade: l'ascenseur social fonctionnait  plein rgime.




> la dsorganisation gnrale due  une administration incapable de grer une conomie centralise est beaucoup plus crdible.


Non, c'est plus l'avnement d'une gnration qui pensait qu'on leur devait tout juste parce qu'ils sont ns l et qui ne voulaient plus travailler. Les pays occidentaux se sont heurts  un phnomne similaire. Bref, la nature humaine a encore frapp  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

Merci grafikm_fr de m'avoir ouvert les yeux. Je ne me rendais pas compte  quel point l'URSS tait un lieu remarquable. Tellement d'ailleurs qu'ils ont mme t oblig de construire un mur pour empcher les gens de se barrer de rentrer.

Rcrire l'Histoire, c'est tellement plus simple !!

Il y a eu des millions de morts sous Staline ? Oui, mais de vieillesse uniquement !!
Les gens qui ne respectaient pas les quotas taient envoys au goulag ? Oui, mais goulag signifie "Club Med" en Russe !!
Les Allemands ont envahis la France en 40 ? Oui, mais c'est qu'on recevait beaucoup de touristes  cette poque !!
La colonisation a rduit beaucoup de gens  l'esclavage ? Oui, mais au moins ils avaient un travail !!

Vous aussi, venez nous faire part de votre propre version de l'Histoire !!  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Sache cependant grafikm_fr que mon travail n'est pas soumis  des primes. Que mon salaire dpend du poste que j'occupe et qu'il varie d'une entreprise  l'autre. Je peux si je le souhaite changer de boulot, de carrire, de boite, voire monter la mienne. Je peux mme dmnager et changer de rgion voire de pays.
Ce sont l des liberts que n'offrent pas le communisme. D'ailleurs, il en offre peu...

@DonQuiche : Je ne vois pas trop ce qui diffrencie les propos de ton premier paragraphe avec ce que je dis. Et mon emploi du terme "patron" (puisque c'est cela qui gne) tait employ dans le sens de "propritaire" et non dans celui de "manager", toutes les entreprises n'tant pas dtenues par des actionnaires.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord, Marx a abord d'autres "facettes" mais dans mon cas, je ne faisais que rpondre aux propos de svenborg.

D'autre part, la mauvaise de productivit en URSS peut tre imput  beaucoup de facteurs : une mauvaise gestion, une dmotivation des travailleurs, un trs grand territoire riche en ressources mais trs complexe  matriser, un retard industriel... 

Enfin, concernant le Stakhanovisme, il s'agissait d'une srie de mesures mise en place pour augmenter la productivit des travailleurs (avec une propagande vantant les exploits de l'ouvrier Stakhanov).
Parmis les mesures, il y avait la mise en place de quotas de production qui, comme le dit grafikm_fr, pouvaient donner droit  des primes s'ils taient dpasss. Par contre, s'il n'taient pas respects, le travailleur en question pouvait tre envoy au goulag (je n'ai fait que prendre un raccourci en disant qu'il tait condamn  mort ce qui n'est pas tout  fait faux).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Merci grafikm_fr de m'avoir ouvert les yeux. Je ne me rendais pas compte  quel point l'URSS tait un lieu remarquable. Tellement d'ailleurs qu'ils ont mme t oblig de construire un mur pour empcher les gens de se barrer de rentrer.


Et bien sr, le bloc de l'Ouest ne voulait que du bien  l'URSS. Tellement qu'il a cherch  le dtruire depuis 1918...  ::roll:: 




> Rcrire l'Histoire, c'est tellement plus simple !!


Non, pour la rcriture de l'histoire, c'est pas chez moi qu'il faut s'adresser, c'est du cot de certains "historiens" peu scrupuleux.




> Il y a eu des millions de morts sous Staline ? Oui, mais de vieillesse uniquement !!


Arrte de lire Soljenitsyne avant le petit djeuner, c'est trs mauvais pour la sant.




> Les gens qui ne respectaient pas les quotas taient envoys au goulag ? Oui, mais goulag signifie "Club Med" en Russe !!


Sors-moi un document d'un procs comme a. Tu peux pas? Donc tu es un menteur.




> Les Allemands ont envahis la France en 40 ? Oui, mais c'est qu'on recevait beaucoup de touristes  cette poque !!
> La colonisation a rduit beaucoup de gens  l'esclavage ? Oui, mais au moins ils avaient un travail !!


Etant donn que j'ai parl ni de 1940 ni de la colonisation, on notera que tu inventes une thse pour joyeusement la rfuter toi-mme.  ::roll:: 




> Sache cependant grafikm_fr que mon travail n'est pas soumis  des primes. Que mon salaire dpend du poste que j'occupe et qu'il varie d'une entreprise  l'autre. Je peux si je le souhaite changer de boulot, de carrire, de boite, voire monter la mienne. Je peux mme dmnager et changer de rgion voire de pays.
> Ce sont l des liberts que n'offrent pas le communisme. D'ailleurs, il en offre peu...


Tu pouvais faire tout ce que tu listes  l'poque de l'URSS. Je sais pas o tu pioches tes infos (j'hsite entre la poubelle et les mmoires d'un dissident... ah merde c'est pareil  ::mouarf:: ) mais tu as un grave problme de mthodo.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Oui enfin, son raisonnement de valeur ajoute qui va au patron et qui est "retir de la circulation" conduit tout de mme  la conclusion que les pauvres s'appauvrissent de plus en plus et les riches s'enrichissent de plus en plus. Donc cette logique est bel et bien prsente.


Bien sr qu'elle l'est, j'ai seulement dit qu'elle n'tait pas centrale.




> Ben elle a exist comme il existe des grilles salariales dans tous les pays du monde. Aprs, si tu tais bon dans ce que faisait, tu pouvais prendre rapidement du grade: l'ascenseur social fonctionnait  plein rgime.


Donc, comme je le prsumais, il n'y avait pas galit de salaires. 




> Non, c'est plus l'avnement d'une gnration qui pensait qu'on leur devait tout juste parce qu'ils sont ns l et qui ne voulaient plus travailler. Les pays occidentaux se sont heurts  un phnomne similaire. Bref, la nature humaine a encore frapp


C'est une interprtation trs subjective des faits.




> @DonQuiche : Je ne vois pas trop ce qui diffrencie les propos de ton premier paragraphe avec ce que je dis. Et mon emploi du terme "patron" (puisque c'est cela qui gne) tait employ dans le sens de "propritaire" et non dans celui de "manager", toutes les entreprises n'tant pas dtenues par des actionnaires.


L'emploi du terme "patron" me drangeait effectivement parce que la dnonciation des salaires des patrons faisait figure d'anachronisme. Patron et propritaire/actionnaire sont deux fonctions distinctes mme si elles sont parfois tenues par un mme individu. a et le fait que tes propos semblaient ngliger que, sur les trois euros prlevs, il y avait tout de mme des dpenses contraintes. Ce n'taient peut-tre que des raccourcis mais... Enfin le marxisme semblait rduit  une lutte pour le pouvoir d'achat alors qu'il allait bien au-del.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc, comme je le prsumais, il n'y avait pas galit de salaires.


Bien sr que non, je ne sais pas de quelle poubelle vient de ce mythe mais les salaires taient absolument pas les mmes. Les ouvriers, par exemple, avaient des "grades" en fonction de leurs comptences et les salaires variaient en consquence (plus les primes etc...) et pour un bon ouvriers (=celui qui passait pas son temps  picoler  ::roll:: ) le salaire tait plus que confortable.




> C'est une interprtation trs subjective des faits.


C'est une interprtation qui se base sur les documents. Au contraire d'un hypothse conomique qui est dmentie mme par les documents de la CIA (c'est dire) qui ne montre aucun flchissement dans l'conomie sovitique au moins jusqu' 1983 (c'est  dire jusqu'a Gorby et les conneries qui ont suivi).

----------


## Acropole

> , toutes les entreprises n'tant pas dtenues par des actionnaires.


Et c'est peu de le dire !
Si on prend en compte les artisans (plombiers, maons, lectriciens) les professions librales (mdecins, avocats...) les pme (boulangeries, librairies, buralistes, magasins divers), la grande majorit des entreprises n'ont aucun actionnaire et le patron travaille 2x plus que les salaris et prend 2x plus de risques en cas de faillite.

----------


## Barsy

> Arrte de lire Soljenitsyne avant le petit djeuner, c'est trs mauvais pour la sant.


Il n'est pas ncessaire de lire Soljenitsyne pour savoir que l'URSS sous Staline a fait plusieurs millions de morts (voire plusieurs dizaines).

En fait, j'ai le sentiment que tu idalises un peu l'URSS comme s'il s'agissait d'un pays o tout fonctionnait bien, o les gens taient libres et heureux. Pourtant, ils ont quand mme du construire un mur pour les empcher de filer... Et la libert d'expression n'tait pas vraiment prsente. Soljenitsyne a d'ailleurs t au goulag pour ce qu'il a crit.

Et non, je ne vais pas m'amuser  fouiller dans les archives pour prouver que j'ai raison, je n'ai pas que a  faire. Que tu crois que l'URSS tait un paradis compar  nos socit occidentale actuelles, libre  toi. 




> Si on prend en compte les artisans (plombiers, maons, lectriciens) les professions librales (mdecins, avocats...) les pme (boulangeries, librairies, buralistes, magasins divers), la grande majorit des entreprises n'ont aucun actionnaire et le patron travaille 2x plus que les salaris et prend 2x plus de risques en cas de faillite.


Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord !! Ne te mprends pas, je ne dfends pas du tout le communisme, je ne faisais que reprendre la pense marxiste.
Comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, le libralisme permet  ceux qui le souhaite de devenir leur propre patron en crant eux-mme leur entreprise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait, j'ai le sentiment que tu idalises un peu l'URSS comme s'il s'agissait d'un pays o tout fonctionnait bien, o les gens taient libres et heureux. Pourtant, ils ont quand mme du construire un mur pour les empcher de filer...


Sans allez jusqu' prtendre que tout tait rose dans l'URSS, je me souviens avoir vu un sujet sur les Allemands de l'Est aprs la runification, dans lequel, s'ils reconnaissaient qu'ils avaient plus de libert, ils regrettaient un certain nombre de chose, entre autre, leur droit au travail et une stabilit financire.




> Comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, le libralisme permet  ceux qui le souhaite de devenir leur propre patron en crant eux-mme leur entreprise.


Non, a, c'est le capitalisme qui le permet. Le libralisme, lui, permet juste  des actionnaires, de rcuprer ton entreprise pour en tirer les bnfices aux dtriments des salaries, et de toi-mme en passant.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il n'est pas ncessaire de lire Soljenitsyne pour savoir que l'URSS sous Staline a fait plusieurs millions de morts (voire plusieurs dizaines).


Bien suuuuuuur. Que ce point de vue est en total dsaccord avec les archives et les donnes dmographiques est un point de dtail sur lequel il n'est pas ncessaire de s'attarder. A moins que tu inscrivent toutes les victimes de la guerre dans la liste, mais l c'est mme plus de la connerie, c'est de la manipulation.




> En fait, j'ai le sentiment que tu idalises un peu l'URSS comme s'il s'agissait d'un pays o tout fonctionnait bien, o les gens taient libres et heureux.


L tu inventes encore une thse pour la rfuter. Quant  savoir si les gens taient heureux, la plupart des sondages de l'opinion publique montrent qu'ils l'taient plus que maintenant (et pas seulement dans l'ex-URSS).




> Pourtant, ils ont quand mme du construire un mur pour les empcher de filer...


Donc ce qui s'est pass avant le mur de Berlin, tu l'ignores? Mur qui, soit dit en passant tait en Allemagne et non en URSS, dans une Allemagne qui tait sous occupation allie.




> Soljenitsyne a d'ailleurs t au goulag pour ce qu'il a crit.


Tes connaissances en histoire sont sidrantes.  ::roll:: 
Soljenitsyne a t en taule pour (suis bien) un pamphlet appelant  cesser la rsistance envers les allemands en temps de guerre. La France a mis des gens en taule pour moins que a en 1940 (cf. les travaux d'Amouroux) et  juste titre. Donc ton exemple est en carton.




> Et non, je ne vais pas m'amuser  fouiller dans les archives pour prouver que j'ai raison, je n'ai pas que a  faire.


Donc, tu n'es pas capable de prouver tes paroles. Merci, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sans allez jusqu' prtendre que tout tait rose dans l'URSS, je me souviens avoir vu un sujet sur les Allemands de l'Est aprs la runification, dans lequel, s'ils reconnaissaient qu'ils avaient plus de libert, ils regrettaient un certain nombre de chose, entre autre, leur droit au travail et une stabilit financire.


Bah oui, et c'est comme a un peu partout dans le bloc de l'Est.




> Non, a, c'est le capitalisme qui le permet. Le libralisme, lui, permet juste  des actionnaires, de rcuprer ton entreprise pour en tirer les bnfices aux dtriments des salaries, et de toi-mme en passant.


Le truc, c'est que le capitalisme au sens de dpart de ce mot est mort en 1929. Il a t remplac par un pouvoir des financiers (non sans aide d'un certain FDR  ::calim2::  ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (non sans aide d'un certain FDR  ).


Heu, tu m'claires sur FDR ?  ::?:

----------


## Barsy

> Bien suuuuuuur. Que ce point de vue est en total dsaccord avec les archives et les donnes dmographiques est un point de dtail sur lequel il n'est pas ncessaire de s'attarder. A moins que tu inscrivent toutes les victimes de la guerre dans la liste, mais l c'est mme plus de la connerie, c'est de la manipulation.


En fait, tu affabules compltement. Dans ton prochain post, tu vas nous raconter je suppose que Staline tait un gentil dirigeant qui n'a tu personne. Bienvenue chez les Bisounours !!

D'autre part, la RDA (dans laquelle le mur a t construit) tait sous occupation Russe et non allie.

Et Soljenitsyne a t envoy dans un goulag (et non pas en taule) en 1945 pour avoir critiqu la politique de Staline.




> Donc, tu n'es pas capable de prouver tes paroles. Merci, c'est tout ce que je voulais savoir


De rien  :;):  
Je remarque cependant que tu n'es pas plus capable de prouver les tiennes. Simplement,  la diffrence de toi, les sources que je trouve sur internet semble tre plus proches de ce que je dis : Par exemple concernant les morts du rgime stalinien, il suffit d'aller consulter wikipedia pour vrifier ou n'importe quel autre site en tapant "Staline gnocide" dans Google.

Bref, ce que tu fais porte un nom, cela s'appelle du ngationnisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'autre part, la RDA (dans laquelle le mur a t construit) tait sous occupation Russe et non allie.


La RFA tait sous occupation allie.

----------


## Acropole

> Mais je suis tout  fait d'accord !! Ne te mprends pas, je ne dfends pas du tout le communisme, je ne faisais que reprendre la pense marxiste.
> Comme tu le dis d'ailleurs, le libralisme permet  ceux qui le souhaite de devenir leur propre patron en crant eux-mme leur entreprise.


ce n'tait pas une critique, j'abondais dans ton sens.
Comme quoi, les forums, des fois...  :;):

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En fait, tu affabules compltement. Dans ton prochain post, tu vas nous raconter je suppose que Staline tait un gentil dirigeant qui n'a tu personne.


Reste plus qu' dfinir "gentil" en parlant d'un dirigeant. Ah ben mince, a s'applique pas.




> Et Soljenitsyne a t envoy dans un goulag (et non pas en taule) en 1945 pour avoir critiqu la politique de Staline.


Le goulag c'est un lments du systme pnitentiaire, donc le terme de taule est assez appropri. Je te rappelle galement qu'on tait en guerre.

Pour les intresss, voil comment la justice franaise traitait les cas similaires en 1940:

 - Jules S, lectricien, condamn le 22 novembre 1939  5 ans de taule et 1000 FF d'amende pour avoir dit "Les Russes ont bien fait d'envahir la Pologne".
 - Auguste C., ouvrier mtallo, condamn  2 ans de taule et 2000 FF d'amende pour la mme chose.
 - Jean M., garon de caf, 1 an de taule pour avoir cri "A bas l'arme".
Et la liste continue...

Et ne me lance pas sur ce qui se passait  la mme poque dans les pays balte et en Pologne... Ou alors chez toi, le monde tait plein de bisounours sauf l'URSS?





> Je remarque cependant que tu n'es pas plus capable de prouver les tiennes. Simplement,  la diffrence de toi, les sources que je trouve sur internet semble tre plus proches de ce que je dis : Par exemple concernant les morts du rgime stalinien, il suffit d'aller consulter wikipedia pour vrifier ou n'importe quel autre site en tapant "Staline gnocide" dans Google.


Wikipedia, la source la plus fiable du monde... ou pas.
Sinon, moi je prends par exemple l'article qui s'appelle "Victims of the Soviet Penal System in the Pre-War Years: A First Approach on the Basis of
Archival Evidence" par J. Arch Getty, Gbor T. Rittersporn, Viktor N. Zemskov, qui a t publi dans The American Historical Review en 1993. C'est donc un article srieux, publi dans un journal historique amricain. Et on y trouve par exemple les chiffres suivants:

Morts en camps sur la priode 1937 (maximum possible suivant les documents): 160,084. Donc tes millions, tu peux les oublier.
Nombre total dexcutions entre 1937 et 1938 (purges): 681,692. Compar  ce qu'on fabriqu les Anglais et les Franais dans leurs colonies  la mme poque, les Russes c'taient des amateurs.




> Bref, ce que tu fais porte un nom, cela s'appelle du ngationnisme.


Non, c'est toi qui rpte des bobards colports par des gens peu recommandables.

----------


## Barsy

> Sinon, moi je prends par exemple l'article qui s'appelle "Victims of the Soviet Penal System in the Pre-War Years: A First Approach on the Basis of
> Archival Evidence" par J. Arch Getty, Gbor T. Rittersporn, Viktor N. Zemskov, qui a t publi dans The American Historical Review en 1993. C'est donc un article srieux, publi dans un journal historique amricain.


Avant d'affirmer que ton article est srieux, tu devrais d'abord faire une petite recherche du ct de ses auteurs. J. Arch Getty est quand mme considr comme un rvisionniste. D'autre part, se baser sur un seul article publi dans une revue (fut-elle srieuse) ne garantit pas la vracit des propos tenus.
Et certes, on peut avoir des doutes su Wikipedia, mais je ne m'en sers pas comme source mais plutt comme moyen de vrification. D'autres sites existent sur la toile produisant les mmes informations (ou trs proches de wiki).

Les autres historiens ne sont en effets pas d'accord sur le nombre de morts qu'a engendr le rgime Stalinien. Cependant, ils sont au moins d'accord sur une chose, c'est que celui-ci tait de plusieurs millions (les chiffres que donnes tes "rvisionnistes" font quand mme 840 000 personnes). Et ces vnements ont eu lieu avant la guerre et non pas pendant.

Et concernant la colonisation (pour info, l'esclavage a t aboli en 1848), je n'y suis pas plus favorable qu'au communisme. 

Pourquoi vouloir  tout prix comparer une horreur de l'histoire avec une autre ? Quel est le but de ton argumentation ? Est-ce que l'on peut justifier une atrocit par le fait qu'il en a exist une autre plus importante ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et concernant la colonisation (pour info, l'esclavage a t aboli en 1848), je n'y suis pas plus favorable qu'au communisme.


Simplement pour l'anecdote, il avait d'abord t aboli dans la foule de la rvolution de 1789 avant d'tre rtabli par Napolon 1er.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> D'autre part, se baser sur un seul article publier dans une revue (fut-elle srieuse) ne garantit pas la vracit des propos tenus.


Je t'ai cit l'article que j'avais sous la main. Sinon, va lire l'ensemble des travaux de Zemskov, ils sont trs instructifs.

(Le plus hilarant dans l'histoire, c'est que Zemskov appartenait  la base  une association appelle "Memorial" dont le but tait de prouver les normes chiffres des rpressions. Le conflit avec le archives a t ardu  ::mouarf:: . Mais comme Zemskov est un vrai scientifique capable de remettre en question son opinion quand celle-ci est contredite par les documents, il l'a fait.)




> Et certes, on peut avoir des doutes su Wikipedia, mais je ne m'en sers pas comme source mais plutt comme moyen de vrification. D'autres sites existent sur la toile produisant les mmes informations (ou trs proches de wiki).


Bah oui, tous puisent dans la mme mythologie. Dans les journaux historiques srieux, ces mythes ne sont mme plus voqus (ou alors avec des insultes).




> Les autres historiens ne sont en effets pas d'accord sur le nombre de morts qu'a engendr le rgime Stalinien. Cependant, ils sont au moins d'accord sur une chose, c'est que celui-ci tait de plusieurs millions


Parce que  un moment donn, les seules sources que les historiens (mme srieux) avaient sous la mains taient les travaux de types comme Soljenytsine ou Antonov-Ovseenko. Donc ils les ont cits. Une fois que les archives ont t ouvertes, le tableau s'est transform.




> (les chiffres que donnes tes "rvisionnistes" font quand mme 840 000 personnes). Et ces vnements ont eu lieu avant la guerre et non pas pendant.


Bah oui c'tait en 1937-1938. Mais bon tu sais tu as des gars trs dous (genre ceux qui ont pondu "Le livre noir du communisme") qui arrivent  des dcomptes "scientifiques" de plusieurs dizaines de millions comme a. Normal, ce sont des journalistes  ::mouarf:: 




> Et concernant la colonisation (pour info, l'esclavage a t aboli en 1848), je n'y suis pas plus favorable qu'au communisme.


Alors tu veux pas qu'on parle d'abord de crimes commis par la Grande-Bretagne dans ses colonies? Genre rien que la famine au Bengale (3 millions de morts, np?). Ou des investissements colossaux des USA dans l'industrie allemande, mme aprs 1933? Ou de la rcession aux USA dont l'impact dmographique est de plusieurs millions de morts (ils ont pas t au goulag non, ils sont juste morts des maladies et de faim pendant qu'on exterminait les rcoltes pour faire monter les prix). Parce que des boulets dnonant les "crimes staliniens" j'en croise  la pelle, par contre pour venir fouiller dans son propre pass, curieusement il n'y a personne. Et mme motus sur la Rvolution Franaise (qui a fait bien plus de mort toutes proportions gardes). Paille, poutre, tout a...




> Pourquoi vouloir  tout prix comparer une horreur de l'histoire avec une autre ? Quel est le but de ton argumentation ? Est-ce que l'on peut justifier une atrocit par le fait qu'il en a exist une autre plus importante ?


Parce que cher naab, nous avons actuellement dans l'opinion publique un double standard sur la priode 1917-1991 en URSS. Les pays occidentaux (USA en tte) passaient et passent leur temps  parler de crimes de l'poque, en prenant bien soin de ne surtout pas voquer les faits identiques commis exactement  la mme poque par leurs soins. Chez moi a s'appelle de l'hypocrisie (et accessoirement de la propagande, videmment).

Et aussi, parce que tout fait historique doit tre plac dans son contexte pour pouvoir tre interprt. Quand tu sais au bord de quel gouffre l'URSS tait en 1937, quand tu sais que le pays tout entier tait menac d'une nouvelle guerre civile et qu'en plus, le pouvoir central tait tenu pour moins que rien dans les provinces, tu comprends  la lecture du document que les moyens employs (trs forts, personne le nie) taient le seul moyen de sauver le pays de l'clatement. Comme l'a dit je sais plus qui "Il y a de bonnes dcisions, de mauvaises dcisions, et des dcisions qu'on prend parce qu'on a pas le choix". Ben l, les dirigeants avaient pas le choix.

----------


## GPPro

> Je t'ai cit l'article que j'avais sous la main. Sinon, va lire l'ensemble des travaux de Zemskov, ils sont trs instructifs.
> 
> (Le plus hilarant dans l'histoire, c'est que Zemskov appartenait  la base  une association appelle "Memorial" dont le but tait de prouver les normes chiffres des rpressions. Le conflit avec le archives a t ardu . Mais comme Zemskov est un vrai scientifique capable de remettre en question son opinion quand celle-ci est contredite par les documents, il l'a fait.)
> 
> 
> Bah oui, tous puisent dans la mme mythologie. Dans les journaux historiques srieux, ces mythes ne sont mme plus voqus (ou alors avec des insultes).
> 
> 
> Parce que  un moment donn, les seules sources que les historiens (mme srieux) avaient sous la mains taient les travaux de types comme Soljenytsine ou Antonov-Ovseenko. Donc ils les ont cits. Une fois que les archives ont t ouvertes, le tableau s'est transform.
> ...


Je suis surpris de voir qu' une poque o beaucoup de gens crient au complot pour le moindre fait divers, la remise en cause de la version officielle de l'histoire ne soit pas plus que a dans les moeurs.

Il faut quand mme se souvenir que nous tions en priode de guerre (froide certes, mais de guerre quand mme) et que la propagande n'est pas le dernier outil utilis, y compris par les gouvernements de l'ouest o la dmocratie et le bonheur sont prsents partout et o jamais, oh non !, jamais, un dirigeant ne mentirait  ses concitoyens.

Enfin bref, comme le dit grafik, sortez un peu de vos strotypes et essayez de vous renseigner un peu.

L'URSS ce n'tait pas tout rose, mais ce n'tait pas tout noir non plus, et il est un fait que beaucoup d'enqutes montrent que pour une majorit des peuples de l'ancien bloc de l'est, finalement, le capitalisme, c'est pas si gnial que a (videmment, il ne suffit pas de demander leur avis aux russes qui viennent en villgiature sur nos cotes...).

Et wikipdia est renseign par des gens comme vous, intoxiqu  la mme propagande, et truff d'erreurs ds que l'on s'intresse aux dtails scientifiques (vcu dans le cadre de mon travail, cot bio).

Il n'y a pas de bibles, il y a des sources  recouper et  confirmer ou infirmer.

----------


## Barsy

> Alors tu veux pas qu'on parle d'abord de crimes commis par la Grande-Bretagne dans ses colonies? Genre rien que la famine au Bengale (3 millions de morts, np?). Ou des investissements colossaux des USA dans l'industrie allemande, mme aprs 1933? Ou de la rcession aux USA dont l'impact dmographique est de plusieurs millions de morts (ils ont pas t au goulag non, ils sont juste morts des maladies et de faim pendant qu'on exterminait les rcoltes pour faire monter les prix). Parce que des boulets dnonant les "crimes staliniens" j'en croise  la pelle, par contre pour venir fouiller dans son propre pass, curieusement il n'y a personne. Et mme motus sur la Rvolution Franaise (qui a fait bien plus de mort toutes proportions gardes). Paille, poutre, tout a...


Premirement, je ne suis ni Anglais, ni Amricain. D'autre part, ce n'est pas parce que je condamne les crimes commis par l'URSS que j'approuve tous les autres.

Ce que je trouve choquant ici, c'est que certains puissent dfendre un systme qui a gnr des millions de morts (ou au minimum des centaines de milliers) et que l'on puisses justifier un gnocide simplement par le fait qu'il en a exist d'autres.

Le mur de Berlin a bel et bien exist n'est-ce pas ? Il ne s'agit pas du fruit d'une propagande capitaliste quelconque si ? Pourquoi construire un mur si ce n'est pour empcher les gens de s'enfuir de ton prtendu paradis ? J'ai rarement vu le bonheur faire fuir les gens et encore moins un tat de libert les en empcher !!

Aujourd'hui, il y a une chose qui est sure, c'est que je suis bien heureux de vivre dans un tat de droit dans lequel j'ai la possibilit de m'exprimer librement et qui te donne,  toi aussi, pourtant opposant au systme, le droit de le faire.

----------


## math_lab

> Aujourd'hui, il y a une chose qui est sure, c'est que je suis bien heureux de vivre dans un tat de droit dans lequel j'ai la possibilit de m'exprimer librement et qui te donne,  toi aussi, pourtant opposant au systme, le droit de le faire.


Tu vis aux USA ? Parce qu'en France, on a quand mme une libert d'expression limite (mme si a reste raisonnable).




> Ce que je trouve choquant ici, c'est que certains puissent dfendre un systme qui a gnr des millions de morts (ou au minimum des centaines de milliers) et que l'on puisses justifier un gnocide simplement par le fait qu'il en a exist d'autres.


Personnellement, j'aime bien qu'il y ait un minimum de justice et qu'on arrte de toujours taper sur les mmes alors que tout le monde a fait la mme chose. Donc quand je vois des gens qui s'en prennent gaiement aux 'grands mchants historiques' (dont la seule diffrence avec les grands gentils historiques est d'avoir perdu leur gueguerres), j'aime bien restaurer un minimum dquilibre. Bien entendu, a chaque fois que quelqu'un essaie d'avoir cette neutralit, il se fait fatalement traiter de nazi-communiste-mangeur-de-bb...

----------


## Barsy

> Tu vis aux USA ? Parce qu'en France, on a quand mme une libert d'expression limite (mme si a reste raisonnable).


Qu'entends-tu par "limite" ? Y a-t-il des choses que l'on t'interdit de dire ?

Actuellement, nous sommes en train de dbattre sur un forum public, les propos qui s'affichent ici peuvent tre lus par n'importe qui. Et pourtant, je ne ressens aucune contrainte, j'ai le sentiment de pouvoir dire ici tout ce qui me passe par la tte sans craindre quelques rpressions voire de mettre ma vie en jeu  chaque phrase (car c'est de a qu'il s'agit chez les "grands mchants historiques", il tait dangereux d'exprimer une opinion contraire  celle du pouvoir).

Peux-tu tre plus prcis et donner quelques exemples de cette fameuse "limite" ?

----------


## math_lab

> Qu'entends-tu par "limite" ? Y a-t-il des choses que l'on t'interdit de dire ?
> ...
> Peux-tu tre plus prcis et donner quelques exemples de cette fameuse "limite" ?


Il est par exemple interdit de vanter les bienfaits du nazisme, ou d'inciter a la pdophilie, ou encore d'expliquer comment fabriquer des bombes. Donc des sujets qui sont moralement douteux dans notre socit actuelle (tout comme il tait moralement douteux de complimenter le capitalisme dans l'URSS  ::P: ). Il me semble que seuls les USA le permettent grce a leur 1er amendement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il me semble que seuls les USA le permettent grce a leur 1er amendement.


Aux USA, il suffit de dire IRAK sur un chat pour te retrouver en taule !  ::aie:: 

Si les USA sont une dmocratie, alors la Core du Nord, c'est le monde des Bisounours ?  ::?:

----------


## Acropole

a devient pathtique.
Arrtez la vie virtuelle, a vous fait dire tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## Barsy

> Il est par exemple interdit de vanter les bienfaits du nazisme, ou d'inciter a la pdophilie, ou encore d'expliquer comment fabriquer des bombes. Donc des sujets qui sont moralement douteux dans notre socit actuelle (tout comme il tait moralement douteux de complimenter le capitalisme dans l'URSS ). Il me semble que seuls les USA le permettent grce a leur 1er amendement.


En fait, ce n'est pas le nazisme qu'il est interdit d'aborder, c'est le racisme. Il est autoris de parler de tout sauf dans le cas o ces propos peuvent nuire  autrui.
C'est donc le cas du racisme et de la pdophilie, mais c'est aussi le cas de menaces, de diffamations ou d'outrages  l'encontre d'un tiers. La libert de parole ne doit pas nuire  la libert des autres.

Enfin, aux Etats-Unis, il est tout aussi possible de s'exprimer librement qu'en France. Et Jon Shannow, je ne te souhaite d'ailleurs pas de vivre en Core du Nord.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et Jon Shannow, je ne te souhaite d'ailleurs pas de vivre en Core du Nord.


Je n'irais pas vivre l-bas, c'est sr, mais aux USA non plus. 

Maintenant, l'URSS n'tait pas le pays de la libert, c'est clair aussi, mais dire que c'tait un pays horrible  cause du nombre de morts que le rgime  fait, c'est oubli ce que les USA ont fait aux esclaves noirs, aux indiens, aux sorcires, aux communistes, et font aux musulmans, aux pauvres, aux mexicains, ...

Pour ne parler que des USA, bien sr. On pourrait parler des "belles dmocraties donneuses de leons" comme la France, l'Angleterre, ...

----------


## Bubu017

Et si on comparait ce qui est comparable, on va quand mme pas revenir sur les croisades tant qu'on y est ?

----------


## mortapa

> Si on prend en compte les artisans (plombiers, maons, lectriciens) les professions librales (mdecins, avocats...) les pme (boulangeries, librairies, buralistes, magasins divers), la grande majorit des entreprises n'ont aucun actionnaire et le patron travaille 2x plus que les salaris et prend 2x plus de risques en cas de faillite.


Ouai mais c'est pas a qui en empche certain de se faire des payer  10k net/mois alors que leurs employer qualifier sont payer  cout de lance pierre 1,2k net/mois....

Et encore 1,2k car je prend exemple sur une SSII  ::roll::

----------


## Barsy

> Ouai mais c'est pas a qui en empche certain de se faire des payer  10k net/mois alors que leurs employer qualifier sont payer  cout de lance pierre 1,2k net/mois....
> 
> Et encore 1,2k car je prend exemple sur une SSII


T'en connais beaucoup des gens qui sont pay 1200 net en SSII ?  :8O: 





> c'est oubli ce que les USA ont fait aux esclaves noirs, aux indiens, aux sorcires, aux communistes, et font aux musulmans, aux pauvres, aux mexicains


Et par curiosit, ils leur ont fait quoi aux Mexicains, aux sorcires (??) et aux Musulmans les USA ?

Je ne suis pas un pro-amricain, mais de l  dbiter n'importe quoi...

----------


## mortapa

> T'en connais beaucoup des gens qui sont pay 1200 net en SSII ?


oui dans ma boite les 3 dev dbutant.. enfin y'en a un qui est dj partis et moi je suis en train de partir  ::aie:: 




> Et par curiosit, ils leur ont fait quoi aux Mexicains, aux sorcires (??) et aux Musulmans les USA ?


Oula... 30seconde de recherche sur google et tu comprendras.

----------


## Barsy

> oui dans ma boite les 3 dev dbutant.. enfin y'en a un qui est dj partis et moi je suis en train de partir


Faut pas non plus prendre des cas particuliers pour des gnralits hein ? Des gens malhonntes, il y en a. Et des gens qui se font avoir aussi...




> Oula... 30seconde de recherche sur google et tu comprendras.


En fait, je prfre que tu m'expliques. Pourquoi serait-ce  moi de chercher des infos sur les arguments que vous avancez ? 
D'autre part, que viennent fiche les sorcires ici ? Ce qu'on a appel la "chasse aux sorcires" durant la guerre froide (ou le Maccarthysme) visait les communistes et non les "sorcires". Or il me semble que communiste tait dj prsent dans la liste de Jon Shannow.

----------


## mortapa

Faut pas prendre les cas particulier pour des gnralits mais c'est avec des cas particulier que l'on fait les gnralits?  ::mouarf:: 


Sorcire (pour a les Europen ne sont pas ls, possible qu'il fasse rfrence au coco et qu'il se soit mlanger les pinceau)
Communiste
Mexicain (tu sais les gens qui vienne dans les mirador pour esprer tuer un pauvre mexicain qui tenterais de venir au USA)
Pour les musulmans suffit de regarder le nombre de guerre faite pas les USA..
Perso j'aurais rajouter les Indiens (dAmrique ou non), les chinois, etc...




> En fait, je prfre que tu m'expliques. Pourquoi serait-ce  moi de chercher des infos sur les arguments que vous avancez ?


Parce faire semblant de ne pas avoir compris comme tu le fais si bien ne donne pas envie de rpondre...

----------


## mortapa

2011 et les USA vienne seulement de le faire

Paye ton pays d'attards..  ::roll::

----------


## DonQuiche

> 2011 et les USA vienne seulement de le faire
> 
> Paye ton pays d'attards..


Dans lequel plusieurs tats reconnaissent le mariage homosexuel. On ne peut pas en dire autant chez nous.

Au fait, dans l'arme franaise, coucher avec *une* militaire vaut-il toujours  *un* militaire de voir son dossier estampill de la mention "homosexuel" ?

Chaque pays a des cadavres dans les placards.

----------


## Barsy

> Faut pas prendre les cas particulier pour des gnralits mais c'est avec des cas particulier que l'on fait les gnralits?


Non. D'ailleurs, tu l'as dit toi-mme, vous tes mal pays et tes en train de dmissionner dans votre bote. C'est donc bien qu'il y avait un problme particulier.




> Sorcire (pour a les Europen ne sont pas ls, possible qu'il fasse rfrence au coco et qu'il se soit mlanger les pinceau)
> Communiste
> Mexicain (tu sais les gens qui vienne dans les mirador pour esprer tuer un pauvre mexicain qui tenterais de venir au USA)
> Pour les musulmans suffit de regarder le nombre de guerre faite pas les USA..
> Perso j'aurais rajouter les Indiens (dAmrique ou non), les chinois, etc...


Concernant les Sorcires, tu es donc d'accord que cela n'a rien  voir avec les Amricains (puisque c'est d'eux qu'il s'agit ici hein ?). Quand  savoir s'il s'est emml les pinceaux comme tu dis, je doute qu'il le reconnaisse si ce n'tait pas le cas.

Pour ce qui est des Mexicains, les tats-Unis font face  une forte immigration ainsi qu' un trafic de drogue important venant du Mexique. Le mur qui a t construit est une rponse qui est, certes, violente (on pourrait le comparer  un mur de Berlin invers), il n'empche que de nombreux accords commerciaux existent entre les deux pays et qui ont permis d'accrotre considrablement la richesse du Mexique (qui est aujourd'hui le pays le plus riche d'Amrique latine). Quand au clich de l'Amricain qui monte sur les miradors pour tuer des pauvres Mexicain, je ne relverai mme pas.

Et concernant les Musulmans, c'est un raccourci. Les Amricains s'entendent trs bien avec les pays de la pninsule Arabique qui sont Musulmans eux aussi. Les guerres ne visant que l'Afghanistan (plutt les Talibans) et l'Iraq. Ce qui est vrai par contre, c'est que les Amricains ne savent pas faire la guerre, ils l'ont dj dmontr au Viet-Nam et ils ne savent pas non plus comment se dveloppe la dmocratie. Ils ont l'impression qu'il suffit d'arriver dans un pays l'arme au poing en disant "on vient vous mettre la dmocratie" pour que le peuple les acclame en librateur. Cela n'a jamais t le cas et les Amricains ont du mal  le comprendre.

Cela dit, si j'avais voulu donner une liste de pays ayant t la victime des Amricains, j'aurai plutt parl du Chili ou de Cuba.

Enfin, concernant l'admission des gays dans l'arme aux USA, il ne faut pas oublier qu'en France, le mariage homosexuel n'est toujours pas d'actualit et qu'il y a quelques dcennies, l'homosexualit tait mme considre comme une maladie. Ce n'est qu'en 45 que les femmes ont obtenue le droit de vote et c'est dans les annes 60 qu'elles ont obtenue le droit d'ouvrir un compte en banque sans devoir demander la permission  leur mari. Il y a quelques dcennies  peine, il existait une sgrgation des noirs aux USA et pourtant aujourd'hui, ils en ont lu un comme prsident. La peine de mort a t abolie en 1981 en France contre l'avis de l'opinion publique et elle a t abolie en 1967 aux USA avant d'tre malheureusement rtablie en 1977. Et on pourrait parler aussi du droit  l'IVG,  la contraception, au divorce...
Bref, les murs et les lois ont normment volus durant les dernires dcennies permettant par l d'accrotre les galits et les liberts individuelles. Et il n'y a rien "d'attard"  les voir encore voluer aujourd'hui.

----------


## GPPro

> Et concernant les Musulmans, c'est un raccourci. Les Amricains s'entendent trs bien avec les pays de la pninsule Arabique qui sont Musulmans eux aussi.


Dsol d'intervenir dans ce dbat mais... C'est une blague ce passage ? Effectivement, les USs'entendent bien avec les dictatures qui acceptent leurs conditions commerciales concernant un certain produit de premire ncessit dans nos socits actuelles. Preuve en est que, par exemple, l'Arabie Saoudite soutient de faon  peine cache Al Qada et pourtant les amricains ne disent rien.

Les US sont avant tout pragmatiques, les intrts commerciaux avant tout...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, comme je suis mis en cause par le sieur Barsy, je viens donner mes rponses.

Pour ce qui est des sorcires, non, je n'ai pas confondu avec les communistes, d'ailleurs, je les avais mis dans la liste. Les sorcires, au sens "femmes pratiquant la sorcellerie, ont bien t perscutes aux USA, au mme titre qu'en Europe, mme si les faits se sont produits avant la dclaration d'indpendance, et donc, de ce fait ne peuvent tre qu'indirectement imput  ce pays. Donc, ma culpa.

Pour les mexicains, c'est beaucoup plus simple. Les mthodes employes pour lutter contre l'immigration clandestine par les tats frontaliers, ont t  maintes reprises dnoncs par les associations des droits de l'homme. Donc,  moins de faire l'aveugle/sourd, d'tre totalement pro-amricain, ou simplement de mauvaise foi, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  redire.

Pour les musulmans, a pourrait sembler plus complexe. Mais en fait, non. Il suffit de voir quels sont les pays avec lesquels "s'entendent" les USA pour comprendre, que ce ne sont pas les musulmans mais leurs intrts qu'ils dfendent. Et, hormis l'Afghanistan, tous les pays dans lesquels, ils sont intervenus possdent du ptrole, et/ou autres richesses.

Quand  ce que les USA ont faits et font encore dans tous les pays d'Amrique latine, c'est quand mme pas glorieux, si ? 

Maintenant, je ne suis pas anti-amricain, loin de l. Mais, avant des les mettre sur un pidestal il y un pas que je ne suis pas prt de sauter.

----------


## DonQuiche

Bien entendu que les USA sont pragmatiques, tout comme nous. Tous les pays le sont dans leur politique trangre. Et d'ailleurs, pourquoi devraient-ils dfendre les musulmans ou qui que ce soit d'autre ? Et puis, ce n'est pas comme si les beaux discours avaient le pouvoir de faire tomber les dictatures. Alors autant exploiter le ptrole et la fermer. D'ailleurs, c'est le meilleur moyen de faire progresser les choses : le dveloppement conomique est une condition ncessaire  la stabilit et la scurit, et par extension  la paix et la dmocratie puisque tout ceci n'apparat pas spontanment mais se construit (de 1789  1958, quelle pope !). S'il y a bel et bien des faits choquants dans les politiques trangres occidentales, ils ne sont pas  chercher de ce ct.

Jugeons d'abord les pays sur leur comportement sur leur propre sol. Et,  cet gard, les perspectives professionnelles d'un musulman avec un facis "arabe" sont-elles meilleures en France ou aux Etats-Unis ? Les Etats-Unis ont certainement des leons  recevoir mais ils en ont aussi  donner.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Premirement, je ne suis ni Anglais, ni Amricain.


Je vais donc supposer que tu es Franais. De quelle "glorieuse" page de l'histoire de la France qui s'est produite au mme moment que la priode stalinienne souhaites-tu qu'on parle? Du soutien de la France  l'Allemagne aprs 1933? Du fait d'avoir vendu la Pologne et la Tchcoslovaquie  cette mme Allemagne au mpris des traits en place? Ou peut-tre de l'crasement de la rvolte malgache (80.000  90.000 morts tout de mme). O des exactions en Indochine ou en Algrie? Choisis  ::mouarf:: 




> Ce que je trouve choquant ici, c'est que certains puissent dfendre un systme qui a gnr des millions de morts (ou au minimum des centaines de milliers) et que l'on puisses justifier un gnocide simplement par le fait qu'il en a exist d'autres.


Non cher naab, parce qu'il en a exist d'autres *au mme moment de l'histoire* et commis par les *mmes pays qui font ces reproches aujourd'hui*. Saisis-tu la nuance?  ::roll:: 




> Le mur de Berlin a bel et bien exist n'est-ce pas ? Il ne s'agit pas du fruit d'une propagande capitaliste quelconque si ?


Oui, mais il est galement le fruit de la politique des USA, de la France et de l'Allemagne  l'gard de l'URSS juste aprs la guerre. Genre, de l'introduction du mark spar  l'ouest, au hasard.




> Pourquoi construire un mur si ce n'est pour empcher les gens de s'enfuir de ton prtendu paradis ?


Parce que, cher naab, Berlin tait entre autre un haut lieu d'espionnage en tout genre. Et aussi parec que des checkpoints entre les zones d'occupation y ont exist depuis le dbut.




> Aujourd'hui, il y a une chose qui est sure, c'est que je suis bien heureux de vivre dans un tat de droit dans lequel j'ai la possibilit de m'exprimer librement


Sans commentaires  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il me semble que seuls les USA le permettent grce a leur 1er amendement.


Mouhaha. Les USA contrlent leur opinion publique plus que l'URSS ne le contrlait. Sans parler du contrle de ses citoyens et des droits et moyens donns  la police.

(Je rappelle que contrairement  ce qu'on peut probablement lire dans Wikibousia, Orwell ne parlait pas vraiment de l'URSS dans son "1984"  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mouhaha. Les USA contrlent leur opinion publique plus que l'URSS ne le contrlait.


Une source peut-tre ?

Parce que, autant il est vrai que les Etats-Unis exercent un certain contrle sur les mdias (rseaux d'influence, dsinformation du secrtariat d'Etat aux affaires trangres, programme d'encadrement des reporters de guerre, etc), particulirement illustr par la servitude volontaire des mdias dans l'immdiat post-11/9 et jusqu'aux dbuts de la guerre d'Irak, pousser pour autant les choses jusqu' dire que le contrle y est au moins de la mme envergure que sous l'URSS, a me donne tout de mme envie de rire jaune.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> pousser pour autant les choses jusqu' dire que le contrle y est au moins de la mme envergure que sous l'URSS, a me donne tout de mme envie de rire jaune.


a c'est parce que dans ta tte, le contrle sur les mdias en URSS tait total et omniprsent. Or ce n'est pas le cas. Les pouvoirs locaux et les directeurs des usines par exemple, taient rgulirement critiqus dans les journaux locaux. De la mme manire, les musiciens "dissidents" faisaient rgulirement des concerts privs, en se faisant grassement rmunrer au noir. Et aprs, ils apportaient cet argent  la Sberkassa (la "Banque Postale") et le mettaient sur leur compte sans que personne ne leur pose la moindre question. Et bien sr, ils ne payaient pas d'impts dessus, ce serait trop demander.

Bref, comme on disait  l'poque de l'Empire Russe (dont l'URSS est une continuit historique): "La svrit des lois est compense par la possibilit de ne pas s'y plier"  ::mouarf:: 

La seule chose qui ne passait pas c'est la critique du rgime en place. Mais il y avait une critique constructive des "dbordements" et des manquements.

----------


## Barsy

> Je vais donc supposer que tu es Franais. De quelle "glorieuse" page de l'histoire de la France qui s'est produite au mme moment que la priode stalinienne souhaites-tu qu'on parle? Du soutien de la France  l'Allemagne aprs 1933? Du fait d'avoir vendu la Pologne et la Tchcoslovaquie  cette mme Allemagne au mpris des traits en place? Ou peut-tre de l'crasement de la rvolte malgache (80.000  90.000 morts tout de mme). O des exactions en Indochine ou en Algrie? Choisis 
> 
> 
> Non cher naab, parce qu'il en a exist d'autres *au mme moment de l'histoire* et commis par les *mmes pays qui font ces reproches aujourd'hui*. Saisis-tu la nuance? 
> 
> 
> Oui, mais il est galement le fruit de la politique des USA, de la France et de l'Allemagne  l'gard de l'URSS juste aprs la guerre. Genre, de l'introduction du mark spar  l'ouest, au hasard.
> 
> 
> ...


Pourquoi "naab" ? Crois-tu franchement que c'est en utilisant de tels termes que tu parviendras  convaincre...  ::roll:: 

Et si tu continues dans ton argumentation, bientt tu va nous raconter que le mur de Berlin a t construit par les Amricains pour empcher les Allemands de l'ouest d'aller  l'est. 
D'habitude, quand un pays en arrive  construire un mur, a n'est pas pour interdire  4 pignoufs de passer une frontire, c'est plutt pour empcher un exode massif. Le mur construit par les USA sur la frontire mexicaine (et qui n'est pas plus glorieux que celui de Berlin) a le mme objectif.




> (Je rappelle que contrairement  ce qu'on peut probablement lire dans Wikibousia, Orwell ne parlait pas vraiment de l'URSS dans son "1984" )


Qu'en sais-tu ? Tu es all interviewer l'auteur ? C'est marrant comme tu es prompt d'un ct  rclamer des sources et de l'autre  avancer des faits sans les dmontrer. 

Moi, par contre, je vais te dmontrer que nous sommes dans un tat de droit dans lequel il est possible de s'exprimer librement.
Actuellement, tu es en train d'crire sur internet une version de l'Histoire qui ne correspond pas aux versions "officielles" et tu exprimes des ides qui critiquent ouvertement le systme en place.
La discussion que nous avons ici n'est pas prive, elle se droule sur un forum qui est accessible  tous les internautes. Et pourtant, je doute fort que tu ne sois jamais inquit pour les propos que tu tiens ici. C'est cela que l'on appelle la libert d'expression.

@Jon Shannow : Je ne suis pas pro-Amricain, mais quand quelqu'un nous sort qu'aux USA, il suffit de dire IRAK sur un chat pour te retrouver en taule ou qui assimile les USA avec la Core du Nord, cela dcrdibilise quelque peut l'auteur de ces propos.

Et pour ce qui est du fait que la gestion de l'immigration mexicaine par les USA est critique par "les associations des droits de l'homme", sache qu'il en va exactement de mme en France. 
Contrairement  l'URSS dfendu par grafikm_fr, nos rpubliques ont tendance  attirer beaucoup de monde. Et malheureusement, certains gouvernements se montrent moins scrupuleux que d'autres pour grer ce problme (on reste quand mme loin des solutions ayant court en Core du Nord ou ayant eu court en URSS). 
Mais c'est a aussi la dmocratie, c'est donner le choix aux citoyens de la politique qu'il souhaite voir appliquer. Et bien que l'on ait le droit de ne pas tre d'accord avec les dcisions prises (c'est mon cas, et je peux mme l'exprimer), il faut accepter qu'il y ait d'autres citoyens (sans doute en plus grand nombre, nous le vrifierons aux prochaines lections) qui ne partagent pas nos ides et qui les exprime aussi.

----------


## ManusDei

> (Je rappelle que contrairement  ce qu'on peut probablement lire dans Wikibousia, Orwell ne parlait pas vraiment de l'URSS dans son "1984" )


Effectivement, il parlait de l'Angleterre.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourquoi "naab" ? Crois-tu franchement que c'est en utilisant de tels termes que tu parviendras  convaincre...


Qui a dit que j'essayais de te convaincre? "Convaincre" suppose que la personne en face est capable dinterprter des documents et des faits historiques. En l'espce, j'aurais tendance  dire que c'est discutable.




> D'habitude, quand un pays en arrive  construire un mur, a n'est pas pour interdire  4 pignoufs de passer une frontire, c'est plutt pour empcher un exode massif.


Donc si on suit la magnifique logique barsienne, la muraille de Chine a t construite pour empcher les Chinois de fuir vers les steppes  ::mouarf:: 
Et le mur le long de la frontire gyptienne pour empcher les habitants d'Israel de fuir vers l'Egypte  ::haha:: 
Ah oui, et sans oublier les murs d'enceinte!!!  ::toutcasse:: 




> Qu'en sais-tu ? Tu es all interviewer l'auteur ?


Non, d'autres sont alls le faire  ma place. Sinon, gros indice pour les naabs ne sachant pas lire : L'idologie rgnante de 1984 s'appelle IngSoc, ce qui veut dire Inglish Socialism.  ::mouarf:: 




> La discussion que nous avons ici n'est pas prive, elle se droule sur un forum qui est accessible  tous les internautes. Et pourtant, je doute fort que tu ne sois jamais inquit pour les propos que tu tiens ici. C'est cela que l'on appelle la libert d'expression.


Ah, mais a c'est parce que nous vivons dans une socit totalement diffrente. Dans une socit totalement individualiste et truffe de technologie de lobotomisation avances (tlvision...) il n'y a nul besoin d'exercer un contrle aussi total sur les moindre faits et gestes. Il suffit de rpter le truc souhait  la tlvision (genre "il y a des ADM en Iraq"). Et aussi l'hypothque est un trs bon moyen de contrle  ::mouarf:: 

Et il suffit d'crire "faggot" sur son blog (comme une certaine personnalit australienne) pour perdre son contrat et devoir faire des excuses publiques. Ca c'est clairement de la phat libert d'expression.

Ou d'crire un bouquin sur l'admiration que l'Allemagne nazie portait  l'Angleterre pour que ce bouquin soit interdit. Ou alors, sur la sant de Mitterand.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Effectivement, il parlait de l'Angleterre.


Ah bon?  ::P: 
Non mais attends Barsy va t'expliquer qu'il parlait des Martiens et de leur chef Chuck Norris.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Barsy

> L'idologie rgnante de 1984 s'appelle IngSoc, ce qui veut dire Inglish Socialism.


Oui, mais ce n'est pas le mot "Inglish" qui est important ici, c'est le mot "socialism" qui signifie "communisme" en anglais.

Orwell a transpos le rgime de l'URSS comme si celui-ci s'appliquait en Angleterre en 1984 (en gros, comme si la Russie avait gagn la guerre froide).
Le but a t que le lecteur s'identifie  l'histoire en situant l'action dans son pays.

Sinon, pour l'interview de l'auteur, je suppose que tu as des documents  nous faire lire non ? A moins qu'encore une fois, ce ne soit ton imagination qui parle ici.




> Donc si on suit la magnifique logique barsienne, la muraille de Chine a t construite pour empcher les Chinois de fuir vers les steppes
> Et le mur le long de la frontire gyptienne pour empcher les habitants d'Israel de fuir vers l'Egypte
> Ah oui, et sans oublier les murs d'enceinte!!!





> Non mais attends Barsy va t'expliquer qu'il parlait des Martiens et de leur chef Chuck Norris.


Finalement, je vais finir par penser que, venant de toi, le mot naab est un compliment en fait.
Ton argumentation est vide. Au lieu de critiquer mes propos sur le fond pour prouver que j'ai tort, tu ne fais qu'essayer de les tourner au ridicule, sans succs malheureusement. C'est surprenant finalement pour quelqu'un qui pensait dtenir la vrit de ne pas pouvoir argumenter correctement pour la dfendre non ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Orwell a transpos le rgime de l'URSS comme si celui-ci s'appliquait en Angleterre en 1984 (en gros, comme si la Russie avait gagn la guerre froide).
> Le but a t que le lecteur s'identifie  l'histoire en situant l'action dans son pays.


L je vais te demander des sources, car selon une mission radio que j'avais cout sur Orwell (sur France Inter), Orwell imaginait plutt les drives du pouvoir anglais en place, plutt qu'une crainte du communisme.

----------


## Barsy

> L je vais te demander des sources, car selon une mission radio que j'avais cout sur Orwell (sur France Inter), Orwell imaginait plutt les drives du pouvoir anglais en place, plutt qu'une crainte du communisme.


C'est grafikm_fr lui-mme qui a donn l'ide en faisant part du fait que l'idologie prsente dans 1984 tait le communisme. Il a lui mme dit que IngSoc signifiait "Inglish Socialism" sans mme se rendre compte de la signification du mot "Socialism".

Sinon, pour les sources, quelques minutes de recherche sur le net m'ont permis de trouver pas mal de liens. Par exemple :

http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Bastio...%20animaux.htm
http://www.fonjallaz.net/Communisme/...well-Gill.html
http://www.clg-doisneau-gonesse.ac-v...php?article203

On y apprend que, comme 1984, "la ferme des animaux" dnonce aussi le rgime stalinien. Et je n'ai donn l que les 3 premiers liens que j'ai trouv en 5 minutes de recherche. Il y en a beaucoup d'autres.

Mais je ne comprends mme pas pourquoi grafikm_fr a utilis Orwell pour argumenter ses propos alors que ce dernier est clairement anti-communiste. C'est comme citer du Victor Hugo pour dfendre les ides du Front National (j'ai entendu des partisans du FN utiliser Victor Hugo pour dfendre leurs propos  la radio et je peux vous assurer que c'tait plutt grotesque).

Bref, aprs nous avoir soutenu que l'URSS de Staline tait un paradis, qu'il n'y a pas eu de mort (enfin, pas plus de 800 000 hein), que c'tait un pays de droits et de libert, que le mur de Berlin a t construit pour chasser les mouches, que Georges Orwell faisait l'apologie du communisme dans 1984... grafikm_fr ne va pas tarder  nous affirmer que chez Milka, c'est une marmotte communiste qui met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu.  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

> grafikm_fr ne va pas tarder  nous affirmer que chez Milka, c'est une marmotte communiste qui met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu.


Non mais n'importe quoi  ::roll:: 
De nos jours les marmottes surveillent la chane de production. Faut arrter de dire que les marmottes ne connaissent rien au monde moderne et arrter de regarder les pubs propagandistes capitalo-communiste !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Oui, mais ce n'est pas le mot "Inglish" qui est important ici, c'est le mot "socialism" qui signifie "communisme" en anglais.


Marrant, mon dictionnaire ne me dit pas a. Je dois pas utiliser le dictionnaire barsien. Parce que bon, suffit d'ouvrir Marx pour savoir la diffrence entre les deux (ou plutt de savoir que l'un est un tat transitoire vers une fin reprsente par un autre).

Et bien sr, c'est pour a que lidologie de l'Eurasie (autre bloc de pouvoir dans 1984) s'appelle Neo-*Bolchvisme*.  ::mouarf::  Tu va continuer  raconter n'imp ou bien tu va quand mme aller lire ne serait-ce que le bouquin.




> Orwell a transpos le rgime de l'URSS comme si celui-ci s'appliquait en Angleterre en 1984 (en gros, comme si la Russie avait gagn la guerre froide).
> Le but a t que le lecteur s'identifie  l'histoire en situant l'action dans son pays.


Si tu as lu le bouquin de travers, tu peux imaginer beaucoup de choses, y compris une invasion de martiens. videmment, le lien entre le Newspeak d'Orwell et un certain livre nomm _Lingua Tertii Imperii_  sorti juste 2 ans auparavant vas te passer au-dessus de la tte. Et beaucoup d'autres choses encore.




> Ton argumentation est vide. Au lieu de critiquer mes propos sur le fond pour prouver que j'ai tort, tu ne fais qu'essayer de les tourner au ridicule, sans succs malheureusement. C'est surprenant finalement pour quelqu'un qui pensait dtenir la vrit de ne pas pouvoir argumenter correctement pour la dfendre non ?


Mais qui a dit que j'essayais d'argumenter. Je me moque juste de ton ignorance crasse en histoire, en dmographie et dans beaucoup d'autres choses encore. Pour discuter, il faut avoir un minimum de bagage, et de prfrence ne sortant pas de Google et de Wikipedia.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L je vais te demander des sources, car selon une mission radio que j'avais cout sur Orwell (sur France Inter), Orwell imaginait plutt les drives du pouvoir anglais en place, plutt qu'une crainte du communisme.


Bah videmment. C'est pour a que le bloc Eurasie (comprenant l'Europe continentale et la Russie) est adepte du "No-Bolshevisme", contrairement  l'Oceanie qui elle, prche l'IngSoc. Mais bon faut croire que regarder ne serait-ce que la carte du monde est une opration trop complique de nos jours.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Bastio...%20animaux.htm
> http://www.fonjallaz.net/Communisme/...well-Gill.html
> http://www.clg-doisneau-gonesse.ac-v...php?article203


Ah parce que 1984 et "La ferme aux animaux" sont un seul est mme bouquin? Intressant.




> Mais je ne comprends mme pas pourquoi grafikm_fr a utilis Orwell pour argumenter ses propos alors que ce dernier est clairement anti-communiste.


C'est pour a qu'il est all faire la guerre en Espagne avec les rpublicains et les brigades internationales communistes. Ta logique est magnifique... ou pas  ::mouarf:: 




> Bref, aprs nous avoir soutenu que l'URSS de Staline tait un paradis, qu'il n'y a pas eu de mort (enfin, pas plus de 800 000 hein)


Rponds  une question simple, cher naab: En quoi l'URSS tait plus condamnable que les rgimes occidentaux de la *mme poque* (France, Angleterre et USA)? Enfin, si tu es capable de rpondre  cette simple question.

----------


## DonQuiche

> La seule chose qui ne passait pas c'est la critique du rgime en place. Mais il y avait une critique constructive des "dbordements" et des manquements.


Et ceci, ajout du fait que les dits manquements pouvaient tre trs svrement chtis (car quand la rpression sexerait elle tait pouvait tre d'une extrme brutalit) ou encore au souvenir des articles risibles faisant tat de la sant resplendissante de l'URSS et la pleine adhsion du peuple dans les plus noires annes de cet tat, est d'aprs toi comparable  l'tat de la presse aux Etats-Unis ?

Tu n'aurais pas, tout au fond de ta conscience, l'impression d'avoir quand mme dit une norme connerie ? Ce qui arrive  tout le monde mais le mieux est de le reconnatre.

PS : Merci de ne pas prsumer de ce qui "est dans ma tte", tu n'en n'as pas la moindre ide (je cite : "a c'est parce que dans ta tte, le contrle sur les mdias en URSS tait total et omniprsent.").
PPS : Cette grossire habitude de traiter tes interlocuteurs de naab ne renvoie pas une image flatteuse de toi.
PPPS : Pas de source donc ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et ceci, ajout du fait que les dits manquements pouvaient tre trs svrement chtis (car quand la rpression sexerait elle tait pouvait tre d'une extrme brutalit)


Putain, et la rpression dans les colonies franaises et anglaises  la mme poque n'tait pas d'une extrme brutalit? Chasser les habitants du Bengale en leur confisquant leur denre n'est pas d'une extrme brutalit? Ou alors, dj aprs la guerre, rprimer dans le sang 3 rvoltes indpendantistes? (Madagascar, Indochine et Algrie). En quoi pour toi la rpression en URSS s'effectuait avec plus de brutalit? Ou alors, en quoi l'internement des citoyens japonais pendant la guerre est diffrents des pratiques en URSS.




> ou encore au souvenir des articles risibles faisant tat de la sant resplendissante de l'URSS et la pleine adhsion du peuple dans les plus noires annes de cet tat, est d'aprs toi comparable  l'tat de la presse aux Etats-Unis ?


Parce que tu transposes les USA d'aujourd'hui  l'poque des annes 1930-40. Les USA de l'poque tait une oligarchie capitaliste sous un rgime d'apartheid (tu sais, les afroamricains...  ::roll:: ) Le traiter de dmocratie est une nerie gigantesque.




> Tu n'aurais pas, tout au fond de ta conscience, l'impression d'avoir quand mme dit une norme connerie ? Ce qui arrive  tout le monde mais le mieux est de le reconnatre.


Non, vraiment pas. C'est juste qu'il faut que tu arrtes de transposer le monde de nos jours  l'poque des annes 1930. C'est un monde qui balanait au bord d'une explosion, et quasiment l'ensemble des pays ont t contraints de prendre des mesures qui se sont soldes par un paquet de morts pour viter cette explosion (les USA et l'URSS en tte, pour des raisons totalement diffrentes mais avec le mme effet).

----------


## DonQuiche

Belle tentative mais laisse-moi citer ton message d'origine :




> Mouhaha. Les USA contrlent leur opinion publique plus que l'URSS ne le contrlait. Sans parler du contrle de ses citoyens et des droits et moyens donns  la police.


Tu comparais les liberts de presse et civiles dans les Etats-Unis d'aujourd'hui (prsent) avec celles sous l'URSS (imparfait). Et non pas les Etats-unis des annes 30-40. Le sujet ne portait pas non plus sur la comparaison relative des atrocits de l'URSS avec celles du colonialisme, ce qui est un autre dbat que tu jettes au milieu de la discussion pour dtourner l'attention. 

Admets-donc que as dit une grosse connerie, c'est vraiment le mieux  faire.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Admets-donc que as dit une grosse connerie, c'est vraiment le mieux  faire.


OK, comparons avec les USA de nos jours. Certes, le tableau en surface est plus joli: on a le Net et tout ce qui va avec, ce qui permet de s'exprimer librement. Cela dit, la presse officielle est quand mme musele et rpte la version officielle de chaque vnement avec une constance  faire plir la Pravda. Que ce soit l'invasion de la Lybie, le Kosovo, le 11 septembre, l'Afghanistan et j'en passe, pas un poil ne dpasse. Par exemple, tout rcemment, pas un mot sur les rcentes manifestations  Wall Street. Paralllement  a, le Patriot Act enlve  la population des liberts remontant parfois  l'Empire britannique.

Toujours paralllement  a, le nombre ( la fois relatif et absolu) de dtenus aux USA dpasse celui du Goulag  son pic (1937-1938). Plus de 14 millions d'arrestations sont faites aux USA (selon le FBI). Alors qui contrle quoi plus strictement?

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Barsy >>> Le pays de la libert d'expression !  ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

On rigole pas avec le pastis dans la police !

----------


## Barsy

> Ah parce que 1984 et "La ferme aux animaux" sont un seul est mme bouquin? Intressant.


Si tu avais lu la phrase juste aprs ta citation dans mon message, tu aurais vu que non. Mais pour cela il faut lire les messages jusqu'au bout...  ::aie:: 
Orwell fait la critique du stalinisme dans La ferme des animaux et celle des rgimes totalitaires (stalinisme et nazisme) dans 1984. 

D'autre part, pourquoi est-ce que tu t'entte  vouloir parler des USA ? Les USA sont une dmocratie vieillissante avec une constitution n'ayant pas (ou trs peu) bouge depuis 1776. On le voit notamment avec le fameux 2me amendement qui fait grincer des dents et avec l'autorisation de faire intervenir un jury populaire dans un procs ds que la somme en jeu dpasse 20$ (lorsque a a t mis en place, 20$ reprsentait une somme trs importante, et elle n'a pas t rvalue depuis).
Et concernant le Patriot Act, celui-ci est effectivement en contradiction avec l'Habeas Corpus. C'est malheureusement la raction violente d'un pays qui, pour la premire fois, subit une attaque sur son sol.

Cela dit,  choisir, je prfrerais largement vivre aux USA qu'en URSS.




> Putain, et la rpression dans les colonies franaises et anglaises  la mme poque n'tait pas d'une extrme brutalit? Chasser les habitants du Bengale en leur confisquant leur denre n'est pas d'une extrme brutalit? Ou alors, dj aprs la guerre, rprimer dans le sang 3 rvoltes indpendantistes? (Madagascar, Indochine et Algrie). En quoi pour toi la rpression en URSS s'effectuait avec plus de brutalit? Ou alors, en quoi l'internement des citoyens japonais pendant la guerre est diffrents des pratiques en URSS.


Tu compares des situations de guerre  des situations de paix. Et oui, la guerre c'est atroce et a fait des morts, des torturs, des prisonniers (et les victimes sont souvent innocentes).
Mais les 800 000  X millions de morts reprochs  l'URSS ont t fait en temps de paix !! Si tu n'arrives pas  comprendre cette diffrence, c'est grave !!

Enfin, je ne vois pas ce qui te fais croire que l'on dfend le colonialisme. Pourquoi nous le ressors-tu constamment pour justifier les crimes de l'URSS ? Le colonialisme fait partie des zones sombres de notre histoire (et il y en a eu d'autres), tout comme le fut le nazisme pour Allemagne et l'URSS pour la Russie.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> D'autre part, pourquoi est-ce que tu t'entte  vouloir parler des USA ?


Euh, parce que ctait eux la principale source de critiques, au hasard?




> Et concernant le Patriot Act, celui-ci est effectivement en contradiction avec l'Habeas Corpus. C'est malheureusement la raction violente d'un pays qui, pour la premire fois, subit une attaque sur son sol.


Oui enfin, il y a une bonne dose de prtexte quand mme hein  :;): 




> Tu compares des situations de guerre  des situations de paix.


Oui, sauf que le hic, c'est que ni Madagascar, ni Indochine, ni Algrie n'taient des puissances trangres. Parce que c'est a une guerre en droit international. Sinon, c'est une affaire *interne* d'UN tat, une opration de rtablissement de l'ordre, mais pas une guerre. D'ailleurs, certaines conventions s'appliquant en cas de guerre ne s'y appliquaient pas pour cette raison.




> Mais les 800 000  X millions de morts reprochs  l'URSS ont t fait en temps de paix !! Si tu n'arrives pas  comprendre cette diffrence, c'est grave !!


Non a c'est parce que tu connais rien en histoire de l'URSS. Le pays tait dans une priode de crise aigu et balanait au bord d'un clatement. A partir de l, le pouvoir central a t *oblig* de prendre des mesures fortes pour maintenir la cohsion du pays. Parce que la dernire fois que a n'a pas t fait il y a mme pas 20 ans avant, a a fini en rvolution ( laquelle les communistes n'ont pas particip d'ailleurs, au dbut en tout cas) et en bordel doubl d'une intervention trangre. Tout a avec une guerre mondiale que tout le monde savait proche (cf. Marchal Foch juste aprs la signature de l'Armistice).




> Pourquoi nous le ressors-tu constamment pour justifier les crimes de l'URSS ? Le colonialisme fait partie des zones sombres de notre histoire (et il y en a eu d'autres), tout comme le fut le nazisme pour Allemagne et l'URSS pour la Russie.


Parce que quand  un instant historique donn, TOUS les pays du monde font la mme chose, le qualifi de crime est une connerie aussi bien morale que juridique. Tu ne peux pas juger une poque historique rvolue du point de vue d'aujourd'hui. Tout comme il n'y a pas rtroactivit pour une loi, on ne peut pas qualifier quelque chose qui tait somme toute monnaie courante du point de vue d'un observateur moderne.

Et dans TOUS les cas de figure, si tu as toi-mme des squelettes dans le placard, il vaut mieux la boucler sur ceux des autres. Mais comme c'est contraire  la propagande politique (quel que soit le pays en question), personne le fait  ::roll:: 

Je parle mme pas du fait que pour dfinir un crime il faut un procs selon des critres bien dfinis, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour l'URSS. Pour l'Allemagne il y a eu Nuremberg, c'est la diffrence.

----------


## Barsy

> Oui, sauf que le hic, c'est que ni Madagascar, ni Indochine, ni Algrie n'taient des puissances trangres. Parce que c'est a une guerre en droit international. Sinon, c'est une affaire interne d'UN tat, une opration de rtablissement de l'ordre, mais pas une guerre. D'ailleurs, certaines conventions s'appliquant en cas de guerre ne s'y appliquaient pas pour cette raison.


Et je suppose que tu as un extrait du droit international  nous faire lire. A moins que l encore, il ne s'agisse de l'une de tes lubies...  ::roll:: 

Car si le droit international fait bien la distinction entre les conflits arms internationaux et les conflits arms non-internationaux, il s'agit bel et bien de guerre dans les deux cas. En fait, on parle de guerre civile dans le second.
Quant au terme du emploies : "opration de rtablissement de l'ordre", cela fait plutt penser  la bourde de Michelle Alliot-Marie durant la rvolution tunisienne.

Et pour exemple, la rvolution tunisienne n'tait pas une guerre car il n'y a pas eu de conflits arms. C'est le cas par contre de la rvolution Libyenne.




> Non a c'est parce que tu connais rien en histoire de l'URSS. Le pays tait dans une priode de crise aigu et balanait au bord d'un clatement. A partir de l, le pouvoir central a t *oblig* de prendre des mesures fortes pour maintenir la cohsion du pays. Parce que la dernire fois que a n'a pas t fait il y a mme pas 20 ans avant, a a fini en rvolution ( laquelle les communistes n'ont pas particip d'ailleurs, au dbut en tout cas) et en bordel doubl d'une intervention trangre. Tout a avec une guerre mondiale que tout le monde savait proche (cf. Marchal Foch juste aprs la signature de l'Armistice).


Tu es donc en train de nous dire qu'en cas de crise "aig", on est *oblig* de tuer (et/ou faire emprisonner) quelques millions de personnes ? C'est a le rgime que tu dfends ? Est-ce l ce que tu prnes comme systme pour remplacer le notre ?

Et il est faux de dire que "TOUS les pays du monde ont fait la mme chose". Peu de pays ont excut, laiss mourir ou emprisonn leurs propres populations dans des proportions aussi importantes que l'URSS. Et peu de pays ont construit un mur pour empcher les gens de s'en chapper.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et je suppose que tu as un extrait du droit international  nous faire lire.


Le Net est  ta disposition. Je vais pas expliquer des trucs basiques de droit international  une personne de mauvaise foi.




> Car si le droit international fait bien la distinction entre les conflits arms internationaux et les conflits arms non-internationaux, il s'agit bel et bien de guerre dans les deux cas.


Oui mais non. Parce que quand tu as deux puissances qui se livrent une guerre, c'est une chose. Par contre, quand l'arme franaise intervient pour restaurer le calme dans un dpartement franais (Algrie), c'est autre chose. Ca veut pas dire qu'on doit faire n'imp pour autant.




> Quant au terme du emploies : "opration de rtablissement de l'ordre", cela fait plutt penser  la bourde de Michelle Alliot-Marie durant la rvolution tunisienne.


RAF de Michelle Alliot-Marie. Une opration sur le territoire national, ce n'est pas du tout la mme chose qu'une dclaration de guerre entre deux pays.




> Et pour exemple, la rvolution tunisienne n'tait pas une guerre car il n'y a pas eu de conflits arms.


Bah non, la rvolution tunisienne tait une rvolution, car les actions armes ne sont pas montes jusqu' la. 




> Tu es donc en train de nous dire qu'en cas de crise "aig", on est *oblig* de tuer (et/ou faire emprisonner) quelques millions de personnes


Bah prends notre cher pays et la guerre d'Algrie. L'estimation des morts que j'ai sous la main va de 450000  plus de 1,5 Millions. Prends l'Indochine, o l'estimation la plus rcente que j'ai sous la main fait tat de 450000 morts. Rien qu'avec ces deux conflits (qui sont tous les deux postrieurs  la priode 1937-1938 qui nous intresse) ont fait autant de morts. Et pour une grande part c'taient des civils qu'on a tu.

Alors tu as deux solutions: soit pour toi ces actions taient injustifies (c'est le point de vue courant), mais dans ce cas, pourquoi le pouvoir en place ne "remue" pas ce thme rgulirement pour bien le faire comprendre, ou alors elles taient justifies et on a gagn le droit de la boucler parce qu'on est pas mieux. Dans tous les cas, on a affaire a des phnomnes de magnitude comparable.




> Et il est faux de dire que "TOUS les pays du monde ont fait la mme chose". Peu de pays ont excut, laiss mourir ou emprisonn leurs propres populations dans des proportions aussi importantes que l'URSS.


Au moins l'Angleterre et l'USA sont dans la liste. Et la France n'est pas loin. Parce que rien qu'avec la Famine de Bengale et la guerre d'Algrie, la messe est dite. Et ce n'est encore rien par rapport  la responsabilit directe de la France et de l'Angleterre dans le dclenchement de la Deuxime Guerre Mondiale.

----------


## Barsy

> Le Net est  ta disposition. Je vais pas expliquer des trucs basiques de droit international  une personne de mauvaise foi.


Si tu avais lu correctement mon message, tu aurais vu que j'ai donn la dfinition de la guerre du point de vu du droit international. Ici :




> Si le droit international fait bien la distinction entre les conflits arms internationaux et les conflits arms non-internationaux, il s'agit bel et bien de guerre dans les deux cas. En fait, on parle de guerre civile dans le second.


C'est pour a que je voulais que tu me montres les sources permettant d'affirmer qu'une guerre ne concerne que les conflits internationaux, car il s'agit une fois de plus d'une affabulation de ta part.

Les guerres d'Algrie et d'Indochine furent bel est bien des guerres d'indpendance, avec toutes les horreurs et atrocits qu'engendre les guerres. D'ailleurs, le FLN s'est aussi livr  des actes barbares (attentats contre des civils, torture...). La guerre, c'est avant tout deux camps qui s'affrontent avec ce que a engendre comme dgts. 

Attention, je ne suis pas l en train de dfendre la guerre ni ces guerres l en particulier. La France a toujours t en guerre, et ce de faon quasi-continue. Aujourd'hui encore on est impliqu dans de nombreux conflits  travers le monde, que ce soit  tort ou  raison (c'est un autre dbat).

Cependant, et encore une fois, je fais la diffrence entre les morts issus d'une guerre et les excutions perptrs en temps de paix. D'autant plus que dans le cas de l'URSS, celles-ci l'ont t en trs trs grand nombre.

----------


## pmithrandir

En dehors de ce dbat hors sujet, voici un article du monde interessant sur la possible restructuration des actifs grecs.

http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...ens_id=1268560

L'ide de base est de reutiliser la mthode de la runification allemande. En effet, toute privatisation faite dans l'urgence revient a brader les actifs, alors qu'ici, l'europe ferait si j'ai bien compris l'avance, mais ensuite revendrait les actifs petit a petit, donc a bon prix.

L'ide semble sduisante je trouve.

Par ailleur, on aime aussi les motifs d'opposition a ce plan des banques et des marchs.. je vous laisse dcouvrir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En dehors de ce dbat hors sujet, voici un article du monde interessant sur la possible restructuration des actifs grecs.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...ens_id=1268560
> 
> L'ide de base est de reutiliser la mthode de la runification allemande. En effet, toute privatisation faite dans l'urgence revient a brader les actifs, alors qu'ici, l'europe ferait si j'ai bien compris l'avance, mais ensuite revendrait les actifs petit a petit, donc a bon prix.
> 
> L'ide semble sduisante je trouve.
> 
> Par ailleur, on aime aussi les motifs d'opposition a ce plan des banques et des marchs.. je vous laisse dcouvrir.


Moi, ce que j'aime, c'est cette phrase : 


> Ce holding serait ensuite vendu  une institution europenne "finance par les Etats, dont le sige pourrait tre situ au *Luxembourg*, proche de celui du Fonds europen de stabilisation financire


Luxembourg ???? C'est pas un des paradis fiscaux qui permet tout et n'importe quoi, du moment que c'est faire du fric avec de l'argent sale ?  :;): 
On sent qu'il y a des intrts qui ne sont pas aussi vertueux qu'ils le paraissent, derrire cette jolie proposition.  ::ccool::

----------


## pmithrandir

Luxembourg, c'est aussi, en dehors d'un paradis fiscal relatif, un endroit spcialis dans la cration d'holding et de socits, mais surtout un des 3 emplacement des institutions europennes.(bruxelle, strasbourg et luxembourg)

Le but est peut etre aussi de ne pas tre impos, ca n'aurait pas de sens de donner de l'impts sur les socit a un pays europen plutot qu'a un autre.(ni de donner de l'impots dailleur).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Oui et non. Aprs tout, pay des impts c'est aussi un moyen pour rcuprer un peu d'argent, vu tout ce que la Grce a engloutie depuis des dcennies.

Moi, la question que je me pose, c'est :"Quel intrt y-a-t-il  donner de l'argent  la Grce ?"

Franchement, on nous bassine tous les jours avec le fait qu'on est surendett (en nous donnant des chiffres tellement normes qu'ils en perdent toute signification) et on continue d'en donner  un pays qui n'a respect ses engagements ni envers l'Europe (donc nous), ni envers sa population. C'est un peu la cigale de la zone Euro... Moi, j'aimerais bien que l'on joue le rle de la fourmi, pour changer. Marre d'tre pris pour des c***s !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, je dirais que cette situation est due a un peu tout le monde.

 - le gouvernement grec qui a maquiller les comptes
 - les grecs qui ont ferm les yeux
 - les cranciers qui ont bien attendu que ca devienne critique pour que ce ne soit plus rparable et qu'il y ait beaucoup d'argent a se faire
 - les USA qui accentue l'importance de cette dette(200 milliards de trop a tout cass, soit 2 ans de deficit de la france) pour affaiblir l'euro
 - les peuples europens qui ont refuser d'avancer sur l'europe, ce qui fait qu'on a une partie des institutions sur un mode fdral(surtout les trucs qui coutent de l'argent) mais aucun pouvoir sur l'action politique(on lit pas la commission, ni le prsident, ni un gouvernement europen pour grer l'conomie)

Tout cela forme un cocktail explosif qui fait que la grce, mais aussi d'autres pays sont dans la merde. 
Plusieurs solutions s'offrent a nous : 
 - dire au grec d'aller se faire voir. ce qui revient a dire que l'euro n'a plus de sens. Le risque, c'est de faire tomber l'italie, l'irlande, le portugal, voir l'espagne puisqu'on dit qu'il n y aura pas d'aide. Mais si ils tombent, nous tombont aussi. Bref, un mchant effet domino. 
 - les soutenir en leur pretant de l'argent  pour rpondre a leurs chances... peu probable vu que l'on ne rsoud pas le problme de base de la grce.
 - mettre en placee d'autres solutions, dont peut tre celle de l'article, qui permettrait de remettre le pays sur les rails, mais surtout qui montrerait que l'europe est unie derrire sa monnaie.

Le concepte de la foumie et de la cigale est trop simple pour tre appliqu ici.. et s'il est donn en exemple, c'est souvent par les mouvements populistes.. et peu crdible.

----------


## Bluedeep

> En fait, je dirais que cette situation est due a un peu tout le monde.
> 
>  - le gouvernement grec qui a maquiller les comptes
>  - les grecs qui ont ferm les yeux
>  - les cranciers qui ont bien attendu que ca devienne critique pour que ce ne soit plus rparable et qu'il y ait beaucoup d'argent a se faire
>  - les USA qui accentue l'importance de cette dette(200 milliards de trop a tout cass, soit 2 ans de deficit de la france) pour affaiblir l'euro
>  - les peuples europens qui ont refuser d'avancer sur l'europe, ce qui fait qu'on a une partie des institutions sur un mode fdral(surtout les trucs qui coutent de l'argent) mais aucun pouvoir sur l'action politique(on lit pas la commission, ni le prsident, ni un gouvernement europen pour grer l'conomie)


Y'a du vrai dans ta liste mais je mettrais deux grosses nuances :

- tu oublies en troisime position la Commission (pour des raisons politques) et la BCE (pour d'autres raisons ) qui ont ferm les yeux sur les alertes qu'avait remont  plusieurs reprises la CDCE sur la sincrit des comptes grecs.

- on ne voit pas trop bien ce que les USA viennent faire la dedans : un dollar plutot faible par rapport  l'euro tant globalement dans leur intert, a fortiori dans la situation actuelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

He bien, je vois que l'altruisme financier a encore de beaux jours.  ::ccool:: 

Bref, laissons les politiques, et les banquiers, nous ent**ber bien profond et disons tous "amen" aux plans de sauvetage de la Grce, puis de l'Irlande, puis du Portugal, puis de l'Espagne, puis de l'Italie (mais qui donnera des sous quand ce sera notre tour ?).
Nous en sommes  combien de centaines de milliards donns  la Grce sans que a n'ait rien chang ? 

Chaque euro donn  la Grce rapporte combien aux spculateurs et cote combien aux contribuables ? Quand dirons-nous "stop" ? ::calim2::

----------


## DoubleU

J'en rajouterais 2  ta liste:
- le peuple grec lui mme qui a vcu comme une cigale pendant des (dizaines) d'annes
- certains tats europens qui ont manqu de solidarit pour des raisons politiciennes (ex l'Allemagne qui a retard au tout dbut le premier plan d'aide  cause dlections locales, ou la Finlande qui souhaite mettre des entreprises publiques grecques en hypothque avant de les aider, l'Autriche, etc...). 

Ce qui est dramatique pour les grecs au final, c'est que ce plan est probablement leur meilleure porte de sortie, mais il va conduire  compltement dmanteler les entreprises du pays.

----------


## pmithrandir

> - tu oublies en troisime position la Commission (pour des raisons politques) et la BCE (pour d'autres raisons ) qui ont ferm les yeux sur les alertes qu'avait remont  plusieurs reprises la CDCE sur la sincrit des comptes grecs.


C'est la que j'entrevois une consquence de la non ingrence du peuple dans l'europe. En gnral, tout le monde s'en fout de ce qui se passe la haut. Les peuples seraient mis au courant d'une situation dramatique, par exemple par un parlement puissant, ou des instances responsable devant l'electeur, il y aurait peut tre plus de garde fou et moins de complaisance politique envers des amis.



> - on ne voit pas trop bien ce que les USA viennent faire la dedans : un dollar plutot faible par rapport  l'euro tant globalement dans leur intert, a fortiori dans la situation actuelle.


En fait, c'est une thorie qui montre le bout de son nez depuis 1 semaine.
Les USA ont besoin pour financer leur dette de vendre des obligations en dollar. Ils ne remboursent jamais mais ne font que payer les interets, souvent en faisant fonctionner la planche a billet. C'est l'avantage d'avoir la monnaie de rfrence.

Mais depuis quelques annes, et surtout depuis la crise, les USA ont vu l'interet des capitaux trangers pour le dollar diminuer, en faeur de l'euro. Jug plus stable et moins volatile que le dollar, il attire plus les investisseurs trangers, mettant a mal toute la base du systme financier amricain. 

Il y aurait donc eu une attaque de l'europe en utilisant la grce comme excuse avec une dette rappellons le, ridicule en volume. (200 milliard sur l'ensemble des pays de la zone euros c'est rien du tout)




> Nous en sommes  combien de centaines de milliards donns  la Grce sans que a n'ait rien chang ? 
> 
> Chaque euro donn  la Grce rapporte combien aux spculateurs et cote combien aux contribuables ? Quand dirons-nous "stop" ?


normalement cet argent est pret, pas donn... bien sur si on arrive a les sauver au final. dans le cas contraire, ca sera une perte sche.




> J'en rajouterais 2  ta liste:
> - le peuple grec lui mme qui a vcu comme une cigale pendant des (dizaines) d'annes
> - certains tats europens qui ont manqu de solidarit pour des raisons politiciennes (ex l'Allemagne qui a retard au tout dbut le premier plan d'aide  cause dlections locales, ou la Finlande qui souhaite mettre des entreprises publiques grecques en hypothque avant de les aider, l'Autriche, etc...). 
> 
> Ce qui est dramatique pour les grecs au final, c'est que ce plan est probablement leur meilleure porte de sortie, mais il va conduire  compltement dmanteler les entreprises du pays.


Le coup de la cigale, c'est un peu la mme rengaine que celle que l'on ressort pour les franais, etc... tous les pays qui financent leurs dpenses courantes par du dficit jouent  la cigale, et ca fait 30 ans qu'on est champion a ce jeux l. 

ils vont en payer le prix cher, mais si ils peuvent conserver une certaine autonomie, au prix de quelques privatisations, la leon sera bien assez cuisante.

----------


## DoubleU

> Le coup de la cigale, c'est un peu la mme rengaine que celle que l'on ressort pour les franais, etc... tous les pays qui financent leurs dpenses courantes par du dficit jouent  la cigale, et ca fait 30 ans qu'on est champion a ce jeux l.


C'est pas parce qu'on fait pareil que c'est bien. Si au moins cette crise pouvait servir de leon  tous les pays europens, la France en tte, ca serait au moins une bonne chose.

----------


## Paenitentia

> Il y aurait donc eu une attaque de l'europe en utilisant la grce comme excuse avec une dette rappellons le, ridicule en volume. (200 milliard sur l'ensemble des pays de la zone euros c'est rien du tout)


J'oserais ajouter que cette "attaque" n'est ni plus ni moins que les tentatives rptes des amricains de dvaluer le dollar. Ce qui entrane un accroissement de grande diffrence de valeur entre l'euro et le dollar, pnalisant de fait les pays europens du fait d'une perte d'attractivit  cause d'une monnaie qui devient trop forte.

Au final, la Grce est un des seul pays qui peut se permettre de tomber sans gnrer un effet domino. La dette de L'Italie et de l'Espagne sont par contre bien plus dangereuses car dans le cas d'un dfaut de paiement, c'est la totalit du systme financier europen qui s'croule car il ne pourrait tout simplement pas absorber les pertes. On parle toutefois bien plus de la Grce parce que ce pays est plus proche du dfaut que ne le sont nos voisins ibriques et transalpins et qu'il s'agit aussi "du premier pays europen en passe d'tre en dfaut de paiement", les histoires de traffic de compte et d'vasion fiscale tant de plus un bon matriel pour la presse qui cherche du croustillant.

----------


## Bluedeep

> J'oserais ajouter que cette "attaque" n'est ni plus ni moins que les tentatives rptes des amricains de dvaluer le dollar.


Sauf que pmithrandir  qui tu rponds soutient exactement le contraire.

----------


## Paenitentia

> Sauf que pmithrandir  qui tu rponds soutient exactement le contraire.


Il dit plus ou moins la mme chose non ? Si tu fais tourner la planche  billets, tu cres des dollars. Vu qu'il y a plus de dollars, sa valeur diminue. 

Vu que le dollar devient moins intressant car plus volatile, les amricains ont fait tourner la plache  billet pour dvaluer le dollar (et se refinancer) et ensuite, ils viennent voir les investisseur en leur sortant "venez chez moi, mon argent est pas cher donc vous pouvez investir beaucoup".

C'est bien a non ? Si quelqu'un peut confirmer (ou pas). Bluedeep me met un gros doute du coup.  ::oops::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Il dit plus ou moins la mme chose non ? Si tu fais tourner la planche  billets, tu cres des dollars. Vu qu'il y a plus de dollars, sa valeur diminue.


Tu n'as pas du lire. Il crivait :




> les USA qui accentue l'importance de cette dette(200 milliards de trop a tout cass, soit 2 ans de deficit de la france) pour affaiblir l'euro


Or, tu soutiens (et je suis au demeurant plutot d'accord avec toi) que les amricains essayent de faire baisser le dollar (donc, ipso facto, de renforcer l'euro, car affaiblir le dolar vs le JPY et le CHF en affaiblissant l'EUR en mme temps, a le fait pas vraiment).

Donc, dsol, mais ce n'est pas "plus ou moins la mme chose".

----------


## pmithrandir

Voici une explication chronologique de ce que j'avance.

Dans un contexte normal ou le dollar se vend bien quel que soit la politique des USA, ils dvaluent le dollar artificiellement en crant de la monnaie pour payer leurs dettes, diminuer la valeur de celle-ci(la dette), et booster leur exportations(en diminuant les notre par la mme occasion. Avec un dollar faible, ils diminuent galement leurs importations, puisqu'acheter a l'extrieur cote de plus en plus cher. Ca booste donc la consommation locale et les industries locales.

Ca marche pendant des annes, puis un jour, les investisseurs commencent  douter que les USA puissent un jour rembourser quoi que ce soit. En gros, ils ont trop tir sur la corde et leur dbiteurs se mfient. Personne n'a envie d'tre pay en monnaie de singe.

Les investisseurs se dtournent progressivement des obligations amricaines et donc du dollar pour aller vers l'euro, dont la politique est beaucoup plus stable par structure. Au lieu d'un gouvernement conomique fort comme aux USA, on a 17 tats aux conomies et aux besoins disparates qui ne peuvent s'entendre sur un gouvernement conomique. (l'Allemagne veut un euro fort, la France un faible, etc...) Bref, le statut-quo pour des annes puisqu'aucun processus dmocratique ne peut trancher sur ce diffrent.

On a donc l'mergence d'une nouvelle monnaie de rfrence tout doucement, l'Euro.

Sauf que les USA voient les capitaux trangers diminuer, leur dette perd de l'attrait(leur obligation d'tat), ce qui entrane la dvaluation de leur note par une agence de notation.  (ca a commenc avant la dvaluation de la note)

tant all trop loin, ils ont deux solutions : 
 - Devenir vertueux et faire en sorte de ne plus consommer a crdit
 - Tuer le concurrent pour retrouver la confiance des marchs, faute de mieux.

L'ide ici, c'est qu'ils ont choisis la 2nde hypothse. Ils auraient donc accentus le poids de la dette grecque et son importance pour dvaloriser l'euro. Ils ne peuvent pas trop s'attaquer aux autres conomies, Espagne, Italie, France qui sont "too big to fail", mais un petit pays comme la grce, tout le monde s'en fout. 600 milliards de dette oublie, c'est rien pour la finance mondiale, donc le risque d'effet boomerang est assez faible. Le risque de baisse totale de l'euro galement puisque les marchs, s'ils sont motifs savent bien que ces 600 milliards ne sont rien. Par contre, ils pointent du doigt l'incapacit de l'Europe a grer une crise, donc le danger potentiel que courre l'euro et le fait qu'il ne soit pas si sur que cela.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il dit plus ou moins la mme chose non ? Si tu fais tourner la planche  billets, tu cres des dollars. Vu qu'il y a plus de dollars, sa valeur diminue. 
> 
> Vu que le dollar devient moins intressant car plus volatile, les amricains ont fait tourner la plache  billet pour dvaluer le dollar (et se refinancer) et ensuite, ils viennent voir les investisseur en leur sortant "venez chez moi, mon argent est pas cher donc vous pouvez investir beaucoup".
> 
> C'est bien a non ? Si quelqu'un peut confirmer (ou pas). Bluedeep me met un gros doute du coup.


Ben, pmithrandir semble vouloir sous-entendre que les amricains font tout pour que l'euro s'effondre. Ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Maintenant, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique pourquoi on a intrt  ce que la Grce ne soit pas en faillite ! J'ai la nette impression que sur ce sujet, on retrouve le mme gouffre qui spare les politiques et les citoyens de l'Europe, que lors du vote pour la constitution europenne. Les politiques taient majoritairement pour et les citoyens contre. Il avait fallu au final que N. S. rfute le choix des citoyens en faisant pass une copie du trait initial  l'assemble (au passage, il dmontrait tout son sens du respect de la dmocratie, mais c'est un autre sujet). Aujourd'hui, les politiques votent  tour de bras des prts de millions de milliards pour venir en aide  la Grce, alors que visiblement l'opinion publique est majoritairement contre (en Allemagne et mme en France, et je pense dans d'autres pays). Alors, vous allez surement expliquer (comme nos politiques) que les masses n'ont pas toutes les donnes pour pouvoir se prononcer, mais, quand mme, on a nettement l'impression d'tre men en bateau par les banques et les politiques. La question est toujours la mme : "A qui profite le crime !"

----------


## pmithrandir

Je dirais que l'tat essaye au moins autant de sauver la Socit gnrale, le crdit agricole et BNP paribas que la grce dans cette affaire. 
Si la Grce tombe, ces 3 banques seront a nouveau la cible des marchs, et elles sont dj bien mal loties en ce moment.


Par ailleur, l'ide de l'europe, c'est : contre la mondialisation, et la concurrence toujours plus forte des autres pays, unissons nous pour nous proteger les uns les autres.

Si  la moindre tempte ce pacte tombe, l'Europe n'a aucun sens. 
Et sans vouloir tre mchant, la France n'a strictement aucun atout pour s'en sortir mieux que d'autres pays si on est tout seul. Pas une seule ressource naturelle, notre coeur de mtier est l'agriculture le luxe et les nouvelles technologies... 
Le premier ne rapporte rien, le second tend a se dvaluer par rapport  la concurrence parce qu'on a trop chant cocorico(la france qui fait les meilleur vins, on en rigole pas mal dans le monde) et les nouvelles technologies sont au mme niveaux que nos concurrents(l'inde par exemple)

Bref, on a aucun interet a tre seul. Au mieux on serait dans le peloton du milieu, mais surement pas dans les 10 premiers comme actuellement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Nouvelle question. Pourquoi sauver ces banques ? Quel est l'intrt ?

L'tat ne fait rien contre les dlocalisations d'entreprises, ou les fermetures d'entreprises (ex: Raffinerie dans les BDR) par contre, des banques en danger, alors l, on donne des milliards ! 

On a filer du fric aux banques au moment de la crise de 2008, en 2009 elles-ont fait des milliards de bnfices, et dans le mme temps, on parle de crise de la dette ! Y a dcidment des trucs difficiles  avaler !

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est le concept "too big to fail"

Pour comprendre ca, il faut regarder les consquences possible d'une faillite de banque.
Mettons que la banque A ait prt 10 milliards d'euro  la  grce (c'est des chiffres prix au hasard)
Elle a 3 milliards de capitaux, sa valorisation est de 20 milliard et elle prete pour 60 milliard d'euros aussi bien a des entreprises, que des grosses socits, des particuliers ou des tats.
Elle a emprunt galement de l'argent  d'autres banques, et surtout, elle est garante de capitaux mis en banque par les pargnants.

Si elle perd ses 10 milliards d'euro en grce, plusieurs scnario : 
 - La bonne hypothse : Elle a fait les provision, l'assume et si elle perd un peu d'argent, c'est peu de chose compar a ce qu'elle se fera plus tard. Elle a fait son mtier de banquier, elle a perdu, ca arrive.
 - La moyenne hypothse : Elle n'a pas assez de rserve et est oblig de trouver l'argent ailleur pour rembourser les gens qui lui ont prt de l'argent. Comme elle ne peut pas toucher les capitaux en dessous d'un certain point, elle doit faire face a l'ire des autres banques, et des banques centrales. Personne ne lui pretera plus a un taux aussi avantageux avant longtemps. Elle fera donc moins de bnfice et sera donc dpass par ses concurrents. C'est la faillite qui peut pointer le bout de son nez si la crdibilit est engage durablement.
 - le cas le plus grave : Elle n'est pas du tout capable de rembourser ses dettes, l'action tombe au plus bas, la banque est en faillite.

Consquence du premier : presque aucune.
Consquence du second : des milliers de licenciement, et peut tre une contagion a d'autres banques qui avaient prt de l'argent a la banque A et qui se retrouve elles aussi avec un trou dans la caisse  combler. Effet domino possible.
Consquence de la 3me hypothse : Les mmes que pour le second avec en plus la perte totale des capitaux pargns par les mnages dans la banque A. Cad une belle grosse crise financire classique avec, comme il y a un effet domino prvisible, une rue sur les banques pour retirer son argent et au final, un effondrement de l'conomie d'un ou de plusieurs pays.

C'est en gros en schmatisant ce que j'ai compris des consquences possible de la faillite d'une banque.
C'est pour cela que plusieurs voies s'lvent pour demander aux banques de sparer leurs diffrentes activits. D'un cot la banque de detail(les particuliers, les socits, retrait, crdit, etc...), voir la gestion de portefeuille, mais de bien sparer la banque d'affaire avec ses salles de marchs qui ne font que spculer. Cela permettrait de laisser tomber une banque d'affaire, qui pourrait perdre son capital et son existence sans grande consquences, puisque l'argent perdu va dans d'autres mains qui le reinvestissent, et d'avoir des banques de details fortes et solides en face d'une crise.

Ironiquement, c'tait la situation dans les annes 70-80 avant qu'une lois n'autorise les salles de marchs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Finalement, pour expliquer tout ce bo***el, le mieux est un exemple concret.




> a se passe dans un village qui vit du tourisme, sauf qu' cause de la
> crise il n'y a plus de touristes.
> Tout le monde emprunte  tout le monde pour survivre. Plusieurs mois
> passent, misrables.
> Arrive enfin un touriste qui prend une chambre.
> Il la paie avec un billet de 100 euros.
> Le touriste n'est pas plutt mont  sa chambre que l'htelier court
> porter le billet chez le boucher,  qui il doit justement cent euros.
> Le boucher va aussitt porter le mme billet au paysan qui
> ...

----------


## B.AF

Comme si les banques, les salles de march et les fonds en avaient quelque chose  faire des thories conomiques des politiques...

Le cas concrt c'est une dmocratie rpublicaine, des lus qui ont vcu au dessus de leur moyen en vivant de leur qualit de crdit du  l'Europe, leur histoire et la complaisance des marchs en faisant du crdit.

Comme  chaque fois, un micro vnement (soit une clause mal value)  cr un bordel mdiatique, une paranoia et d'un seul coup, ce qui tait de l'or est devenu du plomb. Le train de vie ne peut plus se financer  coup d'emprunt, et trouver de l'argent devient difficile. Donc on coupe dans le train de vie.

Par contamination, on se dit qu'un monnaie forte n'est pas propice  une conomie faible, donc on se dit que ce serait bien qu'elle sorte car avec une monnaie plus faible, elle pourrait survivre, mais ce serait aussi mal car elle serait isole.

Par pure intelligence, on leur dit que finalement la solution serait de vendre les actifs de l'tat pour financer l'tat; ce qui fait des privatisations. Les privatisations feront vivre des banques et des juristes, mais se feront dans la douleur. En outre, principe du besoin de cash urgent, on sinquite de savoir si les prix de cession seront suffisamment raisonnables pour rendre la privatisation cense. (En gros, ne pas faire du "cash converter").

Les autres tats financent la dette car au finale, la dette grecque plombe les taux eur (puisqu'en euro) donc on vite une grosse correction.

Et comme de toutes faons les tats se financent sur les marchs, qui eux mmes sont anims par les banques, qui elle mme disposent en fond propre de l'pargne publique; il ne s'agit que d'un jeu de diffrentiel de taux.

La logique est toujours opportuniste; on se fout royalement de la thorie conomique sur le long terme.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et sans vouloir tre mchant, la France n'a strictement aucun atout pour s'en sortir mieux que d'autres pays si on est tout seul. Pas une seule ressource naturelle, notre coeur de mtier est l'agriculture le luxe et les nouvelles technologies... 
> Le premier ne rapporte rien, le second tend a se dvaluer par rapport  la concurrence parce qu'on a trop chant cocorico(la france qui fait les meilleur vins, on en rigole pas mal dans le monde) et les nouvelles technologies sont au mme niveaux que nos concurrents(l'inde par exemple)
> 
> Bref, on a aucun interet a tre seul. Au mieux on serait dans le peloton du milieu, mais surement pas dans les 10 premiers comme actuellement.


Autant sur tout le reste tu as fait un bon travail didactique, autant je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec a. Aujourd'hui, sans l'Europe, la France serait videmment toujours dans le peloton des dix et aurait sans doute la mme place : c'est avant tout une question dmographique puisque la plupart des pays industrialiss ont des PIB comparables. Il suffit d'ailleurs de voir quelle tait sa place dans les annes 70-80 quand l'Europe n'tait encore pas grand chose.

Maintenant, sur le fond, quant  savoir si l'Europe avantage ou non la France, c'est un peu plus compliqu que a :
* L'Europe offre un large march intrieur pour nos entreprises. En thorie du moins car les barrires culturelles, linguistiques, juridiques ou les disparits dj existantes (enseignes en place par exemple) demeurent importantes et ruinent cet avantage dans de nombreux secteurs (facebook, google, amazon, etc, ne pouvaient natre que dans une vaste zone linguistiquement et culturellement uniformes). En pratique, les cas de PMI/PME qui ont pu utiliser ce march unique comme tremplin sont rares et cela a surtout profit aux grandes entreprises dj internationales, pour des bnfices assez faibles pour la France elle-mme (quelques centaines de milliers d'emplois sur une ou deux dcennies).
* L'Europe a maintenu pendant deux dcennies une politique d'ouverture des frontires ultra-librale que mme les libraux jugent aujourd'hui d'une stupidit stupfiante. Nous aurions d protger des secteurs, engager des mesures de rtorsion quand nos partenaires faisaient eux-mme du protectionnisme, dvelopper une politique commerciale envers la Chine plutt qu'une ouverture bate. Tout cela nous a cot des secteurs industriels et de l'emploi et le bilan est trs ngatif.
* L'Europe interdit une dvaluation de la monnaie, ce qui est selon beaucoup ce dont la France aurait besoin pour retrouver sa comptitivit : ce n'est certes pas un outil magique, il cre de l'inflation au niveau des nombreux produits imports et donc un problme de pouvoir d'achat mais, au vu de notre chmage persistant, de notre dsert industriel et de notre balance commerciale, il faut bien une solution et puisque les alternatives proposes (dmantlement de l'Etat et libralisation  outrance) ne sont pas satisfaisantes, convaincantes ni acceptes... a aurait t la bonne solution, qui n'est plus possible aujourd'hui (revenir au franc serait meurtrier avec des dettes libelles en euro).
* L'Europe nous a permis de maintenir nos propres lgislations et de ne pas voir peu  peu cder tous nos voisins  des pressions amricaines pour une homognisation qui aurait profiter aux entreprises anglo-saxonnes. Des conversions qui,  terme, nous auraient forcs  en faire de mme.

En somme, je vois donc mal en quoi, sans l'Europe, la France aurait un rang infrieur ; le bilan semble au mieux mdiocre et plus vraisemblablement ngatif. Et tout ceci n'a rien  voir avec l'insuffisance du pouvoir europen mais bien avec les orientations europennes dogmatiquement librales, largement encourages par les franais d'ailleurs. Ce qui ne signifie pas que la solution soit de quitter l'Europe, d'appliquer un bon vieux Colbertisme ou je ne sais quoi encore. Mais, non, jusque l, l'Europe ne nous a pas sauv, au contraire.


Enfin, si le "luxe" franais a perdu du poids, ce n'est pas aprs avoir trop cri cocorico (la supriorit de la gastronomie et des vins franais est une fable franco-franaise qui n'a jamais t utilise  l'tranger). Si je devais avancer des explications ce serait plutt que la monde est devenu plus vaste et compte plus de concurrents (quel pays conserve un monopole aujourd'hui ?), que la France cultivait une image glamour loigne de ce qui est recherch aujourd'hui, que les changements dmographiques font que la clientle a vieilli et que les stars d'aujourd'hui ont 14 ans et ne vont pas s'habiller comme leurs grand-mres et que certains produits franais correspondent peu aux gots "modernes" (vins franais pas assez sucrs pour la population amricaine, prdilection pour les alcools forts chez les jeunes, rduction de la consommation de vin  table). Tout ceci tant dit, le luxe franais est un de ces secteurs  avoir connu une forte croissance dans les dernires dcennies et dont l'avenir est prometteur.


PS : Sur la Grce tu prsentes le soutien comme *la* bonne solution, a me semble aussi largement erron : personne ne semble croire que ces plans de soutien puissent restaurer la comptitivit de la grce. Si celle-ci ne pouvait pas intgrer la zone euro sans maquiller ses comptes, il y avait des raisons mcaniques, les mmes qui font qu'aujourd'hui elle doit en sortir pour restaurer cette comptitivit, ce que le dmantlement de l'Etat et la taxation  tout va ne lui permettront sans doute jamais de faire. 
Il me semble que le vrai jeu auquel nous assistons est le suivant : d'un ct les pays europens financent la Grce pour viter que celle-ci ne quitte la zone euro et ne renie ses dettes maintenant, auquel cas les spculateurs iraient s'attaquer  l'Espagne et au secteur bancaire, ce qui serait un beaucoup plus gros problme. De l'autre ct, tout le monde, grecs et europens, doit se douter que le reniement des dettes et la sortie de la zone euro sont invitables. En somme les europens prteraient  des sommes qu'ils ne retrouveraient jamais en attendant que le gros de l'orage passe, tandis que les grecs accepteraient cet argent pour pratiquer les premiers soins.

----------


## Mat.M

> Moi, la question que je me pose, c'est :"Quel intrt y-a-t-il  donner de l'argent  la Grce ?"


parce que , si ce n'est dj crit ( je ne peux pas lire les 10 pages de messages  ::mouarf:: ),si la Grce coule, les crances des Banques Franaises investies dans l'conomie de la Grce pour la soutenir ,seront fortement dvalues si ce n'est ananties.
Il me semble que des banques comme BNP Paribas (  vrifier ) risquent d'tre impliques dans la faillite de la Grce.

Ce que l'on ne dit pas c'est que la Grce reprsente... peine 2% de l'conomie de l'UE.
Donc si la Grce coule et sort de l'Euro sans vouloir ddaigner ce beau pays , les consquences seront faibles d'un point de vue fonctionnement de l'conomie.

----------


## Mat.M

> Enfin, si le "luxe" franais a perdu du poids, ce n'est pas aprs avoir trop cri cocorico (la supriorit de la gastronomie et des vins franais est une fable franco-franaise qui n'a jamais t utilise  l'tranger).


attention tu me sembles mlanger ou ne pas connaitre totalement les choses : tu parles de "luxe" franais or le luxe franais c'est pas seulement "la supriorit de la gastronomie et des vins franais".

Ta vision des choses est totalement incomplte.
Le secteur du Luxe franais c'est le groupe Louis Vuitton Moet Chandon Hennessy qui doit peser des milliards d'euro en capitalisation et qui profite  fond des dpenses des milliardaires des pays mergents





> LVMH - Mot Hennessy - Louis Vuitton ou communment LVMH (Euronext : MC, OTCBB : LVMUY) est un groupe franais d'entreprises, chef de file mondial de l'industrie du luxe en termes de chiffre d'affaires4, issu du rapprochement en 1987 de Mot Hennessy et de Louis Vuitton et dirig par Bernard Arnault.
> *La firme est numro un mondial du luxe* grce  son portefeuille de plus de soixante marques de prestige dont certaines sont plusieurs fois centenaires, comme Chteau d'Yquem (1593), Mot & Chandon (1743), Hennessy (1765), Louis Vuitton (1854), Krug (1843), Whisky Glenmorangie (1843).



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVMH_-_..._Louis_Vuitton

LVMH c'est notamment Lous Vuitton qui doit faire un gros chiffre d'affaire avec les pays mergents en vendant ses articles de maroqunerie notamment

Faites-moi plaisir sortez un peu des clichs tout fait de l'conomie franaise.

Peut-tre que le groupe LVMH ptit un peu des soubresauts de l'conomie mondiale , du risque de rcession mais je ne m'inquite pas trop pour la sant financire de ce groupe.
L encore je prends totalement contrepied des ternels clichs totalement infonds comme quoi la France "va mal".
Tout simplement parce qu'une crasante majorit de Franais ne savent pas de quoi est faite l'Economie Franaise.
Et puis les dirigeants des groupes du CAC40 eux a doit bien les faire sourire avec les beaux profits qu'ils font...

----------


## Mat.M

> Nouvelle question. Pourquoi sauver ces banques ? Quel est l'intrt ?
> On a filer du fric aux banques au moment de la crise de 2008, en 2009 elles-ont fait des milliards de bnfices, et dans le mme temps, on parle de crise de la dette ! Y a dcidment des trucs difficiles  avaler !


quel intrt ?
Je comprends ta raction mais laisse-moi apporter une rponse: si tu as comme moi des contrats d'assurance-vie ou un compte en pargne  la banque eh bien toutes tes belles conomies vont fondre comme neige au soleil si ta banque et le systme bancaire franais fait faillite; c'est aussi simple que 2+2 font 4  ::mrgreen:: 



> L'tat ne fait rien contre les dlocalisations d'entreprises, ou les fermetures d'entreprises (ex: Raffinerie dans les BDR) par contre, des banques en danger, alors l, on donne des milliards !


c'est exact la puissance publique ne fait rien contre cela.
Mais c'est quasiment impossible on est dans une conomie mondialise.
Si l'Etat intervient il faut lgifrer contre les dlocalisations.
Donc c'est de l'interventionnisme d'tat qui rappelle le collectivisme comme en Union Sovitique.
Or il ne faut pas perdre de vue que l'Economie Franaise est dtenue  42% par des investisseurs trangers
 ::fleche::  si tu lgifres et tu fais voter des lois qui restreignent la libert conomique, les investisseurs trangers vont dlaisser la France donc une baisse accrue des capitaux pour financer le dveloppement des entreprises.

Dernire raison , ce n'est pas possible de "protger" l'conomie franaise parce que c'est la politique europenne qui prvaut.
Si tu lgifres sur les dlocalisations , la France retourne  une sorte de protectionnisme conomique ce qui est impossible vu qu'elle appartient  l'Union Europenne.
Dans la lgislatin Europenne, ce qui est fondamental c'est la libre-circulation des biens , des marchandises, des services.

Bref au final on n'est pas dans la mouise  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> PS : Sur la Grce tu prsentes le soutien comme *la* bonne solution, a me semble aussi largement erron : personne ne semble croire que ces plans de soutien puissent restaurer la comptitivit de la grce.


quelle comptitivit de la Grce ?
La Grce contribue  2%  peine  l'Economie de la Zone Euro.
Le problme avec la Grce c'est que par le pass elle avait une industrie des constructions navales certainement performantes qui apportait des devises, qui a malheureusement souffert de la forte concurrence asiatique notamment des sud-correns.
Bref il ne reste plus que le secteur du tourisme pour sauver la Grce.
C'est pas avec les figues et l'huile d'olive qu'on va sauver l'conomie. ::aie:: 
Tu as parfaitement raison de qualifier la Grce de "cigale" c'est un pays qui a vcu largement au-dessus de ses moyens alors que  l'conomie intrieure ne pouvait pas suivre



> L'Europe a maintenu pendant deux dcennies une politique d'ouverture des frontires ultra-librale que mme les libraux jugent aujourd'hui d'une stupidit stupfiante. Nous aurions d protger des secteurs, engager des mesures de rtorsion quand nos partenaires faisaient eux-mme du protectionnisme, dvelopper une politique commerciale envers la Chine plutt qu'une ouverture bate. Tout cela nous a cot des secteurs industriels et de l'emploi et le bilan est trs ngatif.


Mettre des barrires douanires face  tous les produits manufacturs  bas-cot , retourner au protectionnisme conomique avec un degr plus ou moins lev de protection c'est pas si simple que a.
Dans ta logique imaginons le scnario suivant : on met des barrires douanires , on produit  bas-cot en France et ailleurs en Europe des cochonneries avec faible valeur ajoute dont la Chine s'est fait une spcialit.
Or ces barrires n'auraient pas pu tenir parce que ce n'est pas rentable et intressant de manufacturer des produits  bas-cot.
Et puis surtout c'est un risque conomique sur l'avenir puisque une telle orientation conomique conduit sur une impasse totale.
Si la France aurait continu  produire du textile  bas-prix elle n'aurait pas pu tenir ses cots de production d'une manire ou d'une autre c'tait impossible.
C'est pareil pour la sidrurgie il fallait fermer les usines cote que cote.

Et puis dernier point important : l'industrie chinoise permet une production avec des conomies d'chelle que ne peut pas permettre l'Economie europenne.
On est dans la mondialisation il est plus rentable de produire en masse en Chine qu'ailleurs dans le monde parce que le cot unitaire d'un produit manufactur est moins lev.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89c...9;%C3%A9chelle




> * L'Europe offre un large march intrieur pour nos entreprises. En thorie du moins car les barrires culturelles, linguistiques, juridiques ou les disparits dj existantes (enseignes en place par exemple) demeurent importantes et ruinent cet avantage dans de nombreux secteurs (facebook, google, amazon, etc, ne pouvaient natre que dans une vaste zone linguistiquement et culturellement uniformes). En pratique, les cas de PMI/PME qui ont pu utiliser ce march unique comme tremplin sont rares et cela a surtout profit aux grandes entreprises dj internationales, pour des bnfices assez faibles pour la France elle-mme (quelques centaines de milliers d'emplois sur une ou deux dcennies).


c'est trs contestable ce que tu cris ; sais-tu quel est le pourcentage du volume des changes commerciaux entre la France et l'Allemagne ?  :8O:  Cela doit tourner dans les 40-45% 
L'Allemagne c'est le partenaire conomique majeure de la France il y a un gros volume d'changes conomiques.
Et puis les barrires culturelles et linguistiques on passe dessus parce que a n'empche pas Renault d'ouvrir des usines et faire produire en Slovnie ou en Roumanie.
Et puis l'Economie c'est pas seulement des entreprises cres par des gamins attards comme Facebook c'est l'industie des machines-outils ou de l'industrie lourde comme en Allemagne.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme si les banques, les salles de march et les fonds en avaient quelque chose  faire des thories conomiques des politiques...


 ::ccool:: 
les traders , les banques leur objectif numro un c'est de faire du pognon avant tout!
Y'a pas de mystres.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Mat. M

Sur la confusion au niveau du luxe franais... Totalement d'accord avec toi, c'est la raison qui m'a fait mettre "luxe" entre guillemets dans mon texte. La confusion venait initialement de pmithrandir. Je reconnais toutefois que j'aurais pu explicitement le relever et les traiter distinctement plutt que dans un grand vrac comme je l'ai fait. D'autant que lorsque je mentionne le forte croissance du secteur  la fin, cela ne s'applique pas  la gastronomie ou aux vins (ou alors une poigne de vignobles).

Sur le protectionnisme... J'ai bien soulign  la fin qu'une politique protectionniste (j'ai parl de colbertisme mme si ce dernier ne se rsumait pas  cela) n'tait pas la solution pour autant. Mais l'ouverture bate tait nanmoins stupide : protgeons quelques secteurs cls et, surtout, utilisons le protectionnisme comme moyen de rtorsion au protectionnisme tranger afin d'viter celui-ci. Bref, redveloppons une politique commerciale. Par ailleurs, la Chine ne produit pas *que* des produits  faible valeur ajoute. Puisque nous traitions du luxe, sais-tu que Channel a dlocalis une part de sa production (2% de sa structure de cots) en Chine ? Quant aux secteurs  protger, je ne saurais me prononcer mais tout n'est pas aussi noir et blanc que tu ne le dcris et clairement divis entre activits  faible et haute valeur ajoute, c'est un spectre continu. Je parle de protger une poigne de secteurs pas trop  la trane et prsentant certains intrts.

Sur les changes europens... Oui, l'Allemagne est notre premier partenaire conomique. Mais c'tait dj le cas avant l'ouverture du march europen.

Enfin, sur la Grce, je ne suis pas celui qui l'a trait de cigale, je dteste ces qualifications pjoratives  propos de tout un pays et de ses habitants, j'y vois de la xnophobie. Mais il me semble que nous nous rejoignions sur le diagnostic, non ? Le seul moyen pour la Grce d'tre comptitive c'est d'avoir une monnaie plus faible que l'euro, elle ne l'tait plus au moment de son entre dans la zone euro.

----------


## Mat.M

Salut DonQuiche ok dsol pour ma mauvaise interprtation alors  :;):

----------


## B.AF

De toutes faons ce que l'on rencontre aujourd'hui c'est que la fonction de croissance de la finance est bien plus rapide que celle de l'conomie relle et cela implique des contaminations. 
C'est l'immobilier, l'or, les faillites..L'conomie relle produit de la richesse beaucoup moins rapidement puisque l'argent n'existant pas il ne peut pas tre rare, ni avoir de valeur ajoute.

----------


## Bluedeep

Un truc qui 'amuse beaucoup dans ce topic, c'est que personne n'ait cit un essai pourtant facile  lire (mme pour des ing bac+5) qui, quoique paru fin 2010, explique parfaitement l'absence de rsolution des problmes en 2008 et leurs consquences prvisibles.

Bref, on  a l'impression que dans cette discussion "caf du commerce" (remarque injuste pour les "Caf du commerce",il est vrai), il semble assez bizarre que personne n'ait lu et mentionn "*Le triomphe de la cupidit*" de Stiglitz (je prcise, en esprant sans trop d'illusions que ce soit inutile,  qu'il s'agit d'un prix Nobel d'eco, ).

Bref, pas de soucis de prix (livre de poche) et rapide  lire (500 pages - cette dernire prcision pour tre confront au quotidien  la paresse intellectuelle de personnes ayant soi disant fait des "tudes suprieures" (mouarf  ...)

----------


## Bluedeep

> L'ide ici, c'est qu'ils ont choisis la 2nde hypothse. Ils auraient donc accentus le poids de la dette grecque et son importance pour dvaloriser l'euro. Ils ne peuvent pas trop s'attaquer aux autres conomies, Espagne, Italie, France qui sont "too big to fail", mais un petit pays comme la grce, tout le monde s'en fout. 600 milliards de dette oublie, c'est rien pour la finance mondiale, donc le risque d'effet boomerang est assez faible. Le risque de baisse totale de l'euro galement puisque les marchs, s'ils sont motifs savent bien que ces 600 milliards ne sont rien. Par contre, ils pointent du doigt l'incapacit de l'Europe a grer une crise, donc le danger potentiel que courre l'euro et le fait qu'il ne soit pas si sur que cela.


Sauf que ta construction (qui semble avoir un peu le fumet extrmement dtestable et nausabond de l'anti amricanisme, si ce n'est pas le cas, dsol, mais a laisse penser a ) ne rsiste pas une fraction de seconde  l'analyse (mme sur DVP, c'est tout dire !).

Basiquement (trs basiquement), il n'y a pas 36 solutions pour faire baisser une monnaie A ou grimper une monnaie B :

- monter les taux dintrt  CT de B.
- baisser les taux CT de A (je ne te  ferais pas linjure de t'imaginer assez inculte pour penser pouvoir avoir une relle influence sur les taux LT).
- Racheter du B massivement sur le march (ce qui suppose de livrer du A  grand dbit de faire chuter A).

A MT, il y a une possibilit en agissant sur les indicateurs macro ou sur leur esprance sur le march des devises (c'est ainsi que, contre toute logique, l'EUR est descendu  0.77 USD - en 2003 si mes souvenirs sont bons).

Tout le reste n'est que foutaise.

----------


## DonQuiche

> - monter les taux dintrt  CT de B.
> - baisser les taux CT de A (je ne te  ferais pas linjure de t'imaginer assez inculte pour penser pouvoir avoir une relle influence sur les taux LT).
> - Racheter du B massivement sur le march (ce qui suppose de livrer du A  grand dbit de faire chuter A).


Mais aussi :
- Faire tourner la planche  billets (emprunts  taux zro pour l'Etat, etc = davantage de liquidits pour une quantit de richesses inchange).
- Jouer sur l'apprciation du risque  long terme par les acteurs du march (dclarations sur les risques europens par Obama, influence sur les agences de notation, manoeuvres spculatives, etc).
- Et d'autres sans doute.




> Sauf que ta construction (qui semble avoir un peu le fumet extrmement dtestable et nausabond de l'anti amricanisme, si ce n'est pas le cas, dsol, mais a laisse penser a ) ne rsiste pas une fraction de seconde  l'analyse (mme sur DVP, c'est tout dire !).


Construction pourtant partage par notre ministre du budget, la prsidente du MEDEF et d'autres figures europennes de premier plan. Et je ne vois pas en quoi reconnatre que les amricains sont un concurrent tout autant qu'un partenaire et qu'ils ne sont pas passifs dans cette histoire constituerait de l'anti-amricanisme.

Enfin, la pdanterie n'avance pas  grand chose et la plupart des discussions de ce fil concernent des sujets d'actualit qui, par nature, n'ont encore t traits dans aucun livre. J'ajouterais qu'avoir lu les ouvrages de vulgarisation de Stiglitz, c'est bien, mais a ne fait pas non plus de toi un expert qui en droit de se placer au-dessus de la mle. D'autant que, comme tu l'auras remarqu  la lecture de ses ouvrages, il y effectue avant tout des diagnostics et dmontre des thses mais propose peu de solutions, et encore moins des solutions politiquement applicables. Il a un rle utile, il est instructif sur les sujets dont il traite (et il n'a pas trait du sujet intial, trop rcent, ce qui fait qu'il est assez trange de voir ce livre propos par tes soins en rponse) mais gure plus. Une lecture indispensable  l'heure actuelle ? J'en doute, quoi qu'en dise le diplo.

PS : Un petit complexe vis--vis des bac+5 ?

----------


## B.AF

C'est con d'avoir toutes les vrits et les rponses aux maux du monde et la clairvoyance de la vol devise pour se retrouver  faire le paon sur dvp. ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Tu devrais essayer de mettre a sur Wilmott aussi,  dfaut a nous fera bien marrer !

----------


## Mat.M

> Bref, on  a l'impression que dans cette discussion "caf du commerce" (remarque injuste pour les "Caf du commerce",il est vrai), il semble assez bizarre que personne n'ait lu et mentionn "*Le triomphe de la cupidit*" de Stiglitz (je prcise, en esprant sans trop d'illusions que ce soit inutile,  qu'il s'agit d'un prix Nobel d'eco, ).



Salut , va pour Stiglitz mais je n'ai pas lu ses livres..
on ne peut pas tout lire non plus il y a tellement de livres traitant d'conomie.
Par contre j'ai 2 "manuels" d'conomie qui servent aux cycles universitaires, conomie gnrale et co d'entreprise.
Mais ils commencent  dater un peu

----------


## Mat.M

> D'autant que, comme tu l'auras remarqu  la lecture de ses ouvrages, il y effectue avant tout des diagnostics et dmontre des thses mais propose peu de solutions, et encore moins des solutions politiquement applicables.


proposer des solutions politiquement applicables ?
De toute faon l'Economie est devenue globalement hors de contrle, plus personne ne contrle rien  ::aie:: 
Avec tout le respect que je possde pour Mrs Stiglitz, Krugman , Jorion et autres c'est trs dur de trouver des solutions car il faut quasiment rsoudre la quadrature du cercle..

* si on supprime des postes de fonctionnaires , cela fait augmenter le taux de chmage.
* si on garde des fonctionnaires c'est plus de dpenses publiques
* si on augmente les impts c'est moins de consommation de la part des mnages
* si on donne plus de crdit  la consommation pour compenser la stagnation du pouvoir d'achat , les mnages s'endettent plus ce qui prsente un risque accru ( cf crise de 2008 aux USA ).
*augmenter les salaires c'est bien mais le cot du travail devient plus lev

Bref c'est pas facile de trouver des solutions

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que ta construction (qui semble avoir un peu le fumet extrmement dtestable et nausabond de l'anti amricanisme, si ce n'est pas le cas, dsol, mais a laisse penser a ) ne rsiste pas une fraction de seconde  l'analyse (mme sur DVP, c'est tout dire !).
> 
> Basiquement (trs basiquement), il n'y a pas 36 solutions pour faire baisser une monnaie A ou grimper une monnaie B :
> 
> - monter les taux dintrt  CT de B.
> - baisser les taux CT de A (je ne te  ferais pas linjure de t'imaginer assez inculte pour penser pouvoir avoir une relle influence sur les taux LT).
> - Racheter du B massivement sur le march (ce qui suppose de livrer du A  grand dbit de faire chuter A).
> 
> A MT, il y a une possibilit en agissant sur les indicateurs macro ou sur leur esprance sur le march des devises (c'est ainsi que, contre toute logique, l'EUR est descendu  0.77 USD - en 2003 si mes souvenirs sont bons).
> ...


Si tu avais bien compris l'objectif qui serait dfendu dans cette thorie(je ne dis pas que je l'approuve, je la prsente juste), le but n'est pas de faire remonter la valeur du dollar, mais de donner une image de monnaie peu sure  l'euro.

Qui investirait dans une monnaie qui ressemble a un colosse aux pieds d'argiles.


Je vais traduire ce que tu dis en langage d'equation... j'arrive pas du tout a suivre moi autrement : 



> Basiquement (trs basiquement), il n'y a pas 36 solutions pour faire baisser l'euro ou grimper le dollar
> 
> - monter les taux dintrt  court terme du dollar.
> - baisser les taux    court terme de l'euro
> - Racheter du dollar massivement sur le march (ce qui suppose de livrer de l'euro grand dbit pour faire chuter l'euro).


C'est quand mme plus clair..
plusieurs faille a ca : 
 - Si tu augmente les taux a court terme pour le dollar, je vais supposer que tu veux dire par la, le taux auquel prete la banque centrale amricaine, tu va rduire ton conomie en assechant le crdit, ce que ne veulent pas faire les USA.
 - Je ne pense pas que les USA aient la moindre influence sur les taux a court terme dlivr par la banque centrale europnne.
 - Racheter du dollar quand on est dj perclu de dette... c'est sacrment difficile.

Bref, les 3 choses que tu prconisent pour les USA sont impossible a raliser. Il reste donc l'affolement des marchs, qui ne coute rien et qui marche mieux.




Pour ce qui est maintenant de la france avec et sans l'europe, il est bien videment difficile de savoir quelle serait l'une sans l'autre.
Ce que je voulais montrer, c'est que d'un point de vue ressource, technologie, etc... nous ne sommes pas dans des conditions propices. 

Prenez un pays comme la Roumanie, ils sont pauvre, mais leur sol est riches en matires premires (gaz, et minraux). Si on rebattait les cartes de zro a partir d'aujourd'hui, je parierais plus sur eux que sur nous.
Ce qui fait la force de la France pour moi, c'est : 
 - Une histoire qui lui fournit nombre d'allis reconnaissants et redevables(pays d'afrique qui nous alimentent en ptrole et en uranium. (ainsi qu'une politique trangre dnue de sentiment dans de nombreux cas).
 - une puissance conomique qui lui permet de forcer certains pays a faire ce qu'elle veut.
 - Une puissance qui lui permet de dtecter toute tentative autre que dans ses intrets et de la pourrir dans l'oeuf.
 - un territoire exempt de guerres, entour par des allis, aussi bien stratgiques, conomiques et commerciaux (c'est l que je vous un avantage de l'europe), ce qui lui permet de se concentrer sur l'extrieur.
 - une situation politique stable(on a ni communisme, ni extrme droit au pouvoir, ni coup d'tat, etc...).

Ca se sont nos points forts. En gros, on est des bons commerciaux.

C'est dit sans animosit, pour moi c'est juste un constat. Si un redistribution des cartes taient faite, suite a une guerre, une grande crise, etc... nous ne somme pas sur d'en sortir vainqueur.

----------


## Acropole

> proposer des solutions politiquement applicables ?
> De toute faon l'Economie est devenue globalement hors de contrle, plus personne ne contrle rien 
> Avec tout le respect que je possde pour Mrs Stiglitz, Krugman , Jorion et autres c'est trs dur de trouver des solutions car il faut quasiment rsoudre la quadrature du cercle..
> 
> * si on supprime des postes de fonctionnaires , cela fait augmenter le taux de chmage.
> * si on garde des fonctionnaires c'est plus de dpenses publiques
> * si on augmente les impts c'est moins de consommation de la part des mnages
> * si on donne plus de crdit  la consommation pour compenser la stagnation du pouvoir d'achat , les mnages s'endettent plus ce qui prsente un risque accru ( cf crise de 2008 aux USA ).
> *augmenter les salaires c'est bien mais le cot du travail devient plus lev
> ...


On en revient a lessentiel. Ce ne sont pas les politiciens qui peuvent rsoudre le problme, mais l'ensemble des acteurs conomique : les entrepreneurs et les salaris.
Bizarre que dans ta liste on ne trouve pas : crer des entreprises, trouver des dbouchs, crer de nouveaux produit...

----------


## DonQuiche

> On en revient a lessentiel. Ce ne sont pas les politiciens qui peuvent rsoudre le problme, mais l'ensemble des acteurs conomique : les entrepreneurs et les salaris.


Non, ceux-l continueront  travailler pour leur pomme comme ils l'ont toujours fait et le rsultat sera identique si les conditions sont inchanges. Penser qu'ils changeront spontanment quoi que ce soit c'est croire que le systme va se gurir tout seul. Une solution globale ne peut tre *que* politique, mme si elle implique les entreprises (et la politique les implique toujours).

Et si du ct global l'avenir est assez terne, au moins chaque individu peut-il tenter, par ses propres moyens, de sauver sa peau. C'est visiblement le mieux  faire.






> C'est dit sans animosit, pour moi c'est juste un constat. Si un redistribution des cartes taient faite, suite a une guerre, une grande crise, etc... nous ne somme pas sur d'en sortir vainqueur.


Tu sous-estimes sans cesse le potentiel de la France, ses accomplissements et tu mconnais son conomie. Combien de peuples dans le monde se sont hisss au cours de l'histoire  notre niveau de dveloppement ? Peu. Et les conditions qui nous l'ont permis sont toujours les mmes : frontires naturelles fortes mais juste assez permables au commerce et la guerre, fertilit des sols, stabilit du climat, trs vaste zone maritime (seconde ZEE mondiale, merci les DOM-TOM) fournissant un accs  de nombreuses rgions du globe, traits favorables du catholicisme, etc.

Sur les traits culturels favorables au dveloppement conomique : autorits fortes compenses par une propension  la rbellion, trs bon dosage entre le macro et le micro dans la planification de grands projets (les amricains se lancent sans rien tudier, les allemands ne se lancent pas avant d'avoir tout tudi), lites comptentes (si, si, notamment plus qu'ailleurs), caractre revche et indpendant compens par un sentiment national forg au travers des guerres incessantes, un certain respect de la mritocratie et du savoir, un peuple plutt homogne, cratif et tolrant, etc. Je sens venir les moqueries. Avant de vous y coller, pensez tout de mme  recadrer les choses par rapport au reste de la plante.

Quant aux ressources naturelles, nous en avons (bois, terres arables) et nous en avons eues (charbon), nous les avons bouff et elles nous ont  l'poque fil un sacr coup de pouce. Aujourd'hui, en revanche, on s'en fout : l'Arabie saoudite, premier producteur d'or noir, exporte pour 90 milliards de dollars par an en ptrole. A comparer avec le PIB de la France : 2600 milliards de dollars par an. Pour un pays industrialis, les ressources naturelles ne sont qu'un coup de pouce.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bizarre que dans ta liste on ne trouve pas : crer des entreprises, trouver des dbouchs, crer de nouveaux produit...


elle n'tait videmment pas exhaustive

----------


## B.AF

Les performances passes ne prjugent pas des performances futures.

La France va devoir se battre avec des problmes graves :
- Trop grand poid de l'tat dans les principales entreprises
- Trop grande dpendance des banques
- Taux de chomage structurel
- Cot de fonctionnement (pas social) trs lev
- Corruption leve par rapport au niveau de dveloppement
- Modle social intelligent et unique mais dfavorisant dans la mondialisation car mal gr
- Dmographie vieillissante
- Recherche / innovation mal exploite
- Rsistance au changement lev

D'un point de vue conomique mondial, le cac 40 est un indice exotique relativement insignifiant.

----------


## DonQuiche

Je me permets de ragir  certains points de cette liste.

- "Trop grand poid de l'tat dans les principales entreprises." Dans les anciennes entreprises publiques, oui, mais en quoi est-ce un problme ? En moyenne, au niveau mondial, je ne crois pas qu'il existe de grandes disparits dans les performances des entreprises publiques et prives sur les crneaux typiquement publics o la concurrence est peu ou pas efficace et les investissements trs importants. En fait e public y est sans doute  son avantage.
- "Trop grande dpendance des banques". Dpendance  quoi ? L'Etat ? Ca reste  voir. Quant  savoir si c'est un problme... Les banques amricaines ne se sont pas assez dveloppes  l'tranger, les banques allemandes sont trop faibles, les banques chinoises pas fiables et je ne sais pas ce que valent les japonaises aujourd'hui puisque seules deux ou trois d'entre elles existaient avant la crise et que toutes les autres ont disparues.
- "Cot de fonctionnement (pas social) trs lev". L aussi, je demande  voir. Si je ne m'abuse, le poids consolid des administrations publiques allemandes est comparable au ntre et celui des USA certes quelque peu infrieur mais pour un primtre moindre (et des dpenses individuelles correspondantes bien suprieures). Enfin les administrations sudoises et norvgiennes psent davantage et ces pays ont pourtant une sant clatante.
- "Corruption leve par rapport au niveau de dveloppement" Eleve, non. Suprieure  la moyenne, oui.
- "Modle social intelligent et unique mais dfavorisant dans la mondialisation car mal gr". Je suis en dsaccord ou sceptique sur  peu prs tous les points de cette phrase. ^^
- "Dmographie vieillissante". Comme dans tous les pays dvelopps. Les USA font figure d'exception du fait d'une trs forte immigration tandis que,  l'autre bout de la chane, la Chine en est une autre avec sa population trs rapidement vieillissante.
- "Rsistance au changement lev". De moins en moins mais a nous a aussi pargn de quelques projets extrmement injustes ou stupides.
- "D'un point de vue conomique mondial, le cac 40 est un indice exotique relativement insignifiant." A peine moins que le Dax ou le Footsie. De toute faon, avec 1% de la population mondiale, la France n'a pas vocation  tre le phare du monde.


Maintenant, si je devais nommer quelques points...
* Recherche/innovation insuffisante (attention, les dpenses moyennes ne sont pas un indicateur de comparaison satisfaisant, les profils de dpenses en sont un autre) ET mal exploite.
* Investissements insuffisants ET mal dpenss dans l'enseignement suprieur.
* Dpenses insuffisantes dans l'accompagnement des chmeurs et la requalification.
* Rseau de PME/PMI trop faible et trop tax.
* Dsindustrialisation.

----------


## B.AF

Je ne fais que te citer les lments qui servent aujourd'hui  projeter la dette.
N'en fais pas une affaire personnelle. 

Les grandes entreprises franaise aujourd'hui sont en dpendance de l'tat et rciproquement puisque l'achat de la dette est aussi faite au travers de l'pargne publique (fonds, assurance, livrets....). C'est une ralit conomique.

Faut arrter les "banques chinoises pas fiable". BoC a la frappe financire pour mettre au tapis toutes les banques franaise en 2 ou 3 semaines. 

Les banques amricaines pour la plupart dont on parle aux actualits sont dveloppes  l'tranger, l encore c'est confondre le retail et l'IB. 

Les banques Allemandes trop faibles et tu te bases sur quoi ? Db est encore une des seules banques  pouvoir lever des fonds sur son nom sans payer des primes faramineuses. Le spread CDS de DB est quivalent  celui de la France...Quant au japon, Nomura a juste rachet les activits de Lehman aprs faillite en asie. Tu mlanges le rseau avec l'IB, avec l'IM....Il n'y a pas qu'une seule banque avec un seul mtier.


Le cout de fonctionnement est lev en france, et a ne demande pas  tre compar avec d'autres pays, c'est un fait. Ca ne gne pas de dire que des patrons de boites sont trop pays par rapport aux rsultats, je ne vois pas en quoi a doit gner de dire que le cot du gouvernement en France est beaucoup trop lev vu ses rsultats. L encore c'est une ralit conomique. Il suffit de regarder le rapport entre les cots et la croissance. L'tat n'est pas le meilleur exemple de bonne gestion en France.

La dmographie vieillissante pour 60M de personnes est un handicap majeur. Pour 2 milliards non, parce que le march interne reste phnomnal mme avec une population age hors normes.

Le modle social tant critiqu de l'intrieur est un des meilleurs du monde, n'en dplaise - on ne peut se plaindre que ce que l'on a - mais il cote cher, est une distinction et pour se mettre comptiteur d'autres conomies plus librales et nettement moins sociales, c'est un dsavantage.

Aprs on peut faire de la philo sans raison sur la macro conomie; ce n'est absolument pas le raisonnement du march, il suffit de voir que le march des CDS est tourn vers l'emprunt Franais pour comprendre que dans pas longtemps, ce sera notre tour.

----------


## DonQuiche

J'avais ragi il y a quelques temps sur ce post  une phrase o l'auteur affirmait que l'Europe nous avait protg. J'avais cit des lments indiquant que le bilan tait vraisemblablement plutt ngatif. J'aimerais revenir brivement sur l'euro en particulier.

Dans la mesure o la BCE conduit une politique cible sur la lutte contre l'inflation et adapte  la zone euro dans son ensemble, il existe toute une srie de dbats quant aux consquences conomiques dans la mesure o nous ne formons a priori pas une zone montaire optimale. Chaque pays se voit en effet pnalis de diffrentes faons : lutte contre l'inflation et les bulles spculatives insuffisantes dans les pays  forte croissance, et dficit de croissance dans les autres, comme pour la France par exemple. Le consensus gnral est que ces effets sont bien rels et dommageables  court terme mais que,  long terme, des mcanismes compensateurs se mettent en place.

Simplement le court terme semble durer depuis plus de dix ans du fait de l'apprciation perptuelle de l'euro (voir ce graphique) et il est intressant de mesurer le cot pour la France jusque l. Bien malin qui pourra dire quel a t notre dficit de croissance du fait de l'euro mais une estimation de 0,5 point par an ne semble pas draisonnable. Aprs treize ans donc (gel des taux de changes en 1999), notre PIB devrait tre 7% plus lev (1.005^13) et notre taux de chmage de 3.5 points plus faible (loi d'Okun). Durant cette priode, ce dficit de croissance aurait reprsent un manque  gagner quivalent  46 points de PIB (0,5% la premire anne + environ 1% la seconde anne, etc... somme gomtrique, voir Euclide), soit pour l'Etat environ 23 points de PIB de recettes cumules en moins ! De quoi tordre le coup  l'endettement quand bien mme la France serait reste sur un mode de financement par les marchs plutt que de faire tourner la presse  billets. Et on peut souligner qu'a contrario une politique montaire jouant la dvaluation aurait eu des effets positifs pour la France, tant conomiques (dgonflement naturel de la dette de l'Etat et des mnages, rtroactions lies  une balance commerciale excdentaire, capacits d'investissement, etc) que sociaux (avantage aux salaris, chmage rduit) alors que ses effets ngatifs ne sont pas si vidents (peu importe le prix des textiles quand l'immobilier flambe du fait d'un surcrot de capital bien qu'il ne faille pas sous-estimer l'impact des ressources fossiles ncessairement importes sur l'conomie).

Nous attendons donc maintenant les mcanismes compensateurs... Qui pourraient bien ne pas se mettre en place. D'abord parce qu'il n'est pas dit que l'euro a termin sa folle course, ensuite parce que si certains mnages ont bien gagn en pouvoir d'achat il est douteux que cela va relancer l'conomie (ponge de l'immobilier, investissements  l'tranger, etc), puis parce qu'avec son endettement actuel l'Etat va rduire sa surface et obrer le pouvoir d'achat, enfin parce les banques sont fragiles et que le capital prfre aller l o la croissance est plus forte. Bref, les rtroactions positives sont plus faibles qu'espres et un cercle vicieux s'est au contraire install.


@B. AF
Dsol de ne pas t'avoir rpondu. Ma paresse fut plus grande que mon dsaccord.

----------


## B.AF

Les tats recapitaliseront les banques, sinon ils n'auraient plus d'acheteur pour leur dette souveraine. Bref; c'est le concept de la clepsydre.

Car les chiffres de la finance dopent le pib et le pnb donc la croissance. C'est un circuit ferm et non conomique. La vraie croissance, c'est  dire la part de croissance cre par l'activit conomique industrielle n'existe quasiment plus. In fine aujourd'hui l'conomie financire prouve qu'on peut faire de la croissance sans produire, le but de la production et de toutes les thories conomique tant bas sur la valeur ajout, il n'y a plus d'utilit relle conomique  l'industrie puisqu'on dmontre que la valeur ajoute n'est plus ncessaire  la croissance financire (L'indicateur ayant toujours t la masse financire dgage).

Baisser les charges du pays n'y changerait rien : ce serait l'effet de cisaille qui frappe toutes les entreprises qui rduisent leurs charges. Le problme n'est pas de dgager du financement mais d'entretenir une croissance inflationniste sans industrie et donc socialement destructrice.

On arrive juste au terme du cavalier bancaire; et les tats sont acculs.
C'est un peu le principe d'une personne qui gagne 10000 par mois, qui relativement sont beaucoup mais qui doit en rembourser 8000 pour vivre et qui tous les mois rachte ses crdits pour rduire le remboursement en augmentant la dure. C'est un position o il est difficile de gagner de plus car les charges ne permettent pas de dgager suffisamment de freeflow pour investir. En outre, cette personne est non comptitive, c'est  dire qu' son niveau de qualification et de productivit, elle est trs chre. Donc c'est un effet de cisaille. C'est exactement la situation de la France aujourd'hui : une fuite en avant qui retarde la faillite. 
a se nomme vulgairement vivre au dessus de ses moyens et a apprendra  ne se baser que sur des donnes financires pour valoriser une conomie.

----------


## GPPro

> Car les chiffres de la finance dopent le pib et le pnb donc la croissance. C'est un circuit ferm et non conomique. La vraie croissance, c'est  dire la part de croissance cre par l'activit conomique industrielle n'existe quasiment plus. In fine aujourd'hui l'conomie financire prouve qu'on peut faire de la croissance sans produire, le but de la production et de toutes les thories conomique tant bas sur la valeur ajout, il n'y a plus d'utilit relle conomique  l'industrie puisqu'on dmontre que la valeur ajoute n'est plus ncessaire  la croissance financire (L'indicateur ayant toujours t la masse financire dgage).


Aprs avoir fait gober qu'un systme bas sur la croissance tait viable, finalement ils n'ont fait que pousser un petit peu plus loin dans l'absurde...

----------


## B.AF

Surtout que les banques et assurance sont le secteur le moins frapp par la dfaillance (Ici)

D'ailleurs la banque / finance / assurance n'est que rarement traite dans les stats de l'insee.

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Un truc qui me gonfle au plus haut: aujourd'hui, on attend le vote de la Slovaquie pour augmenter le FESF. On nous sit "La Slovaquie est le dernier pays  ne pas
avoir ratifi cette augmentation". Cela veut certainement dire que la France l'a ratifi. Mais je me pose la question, l'argent du FESF c'est bien l'argent du contribuable n'est ce pas ?
Dans ce cas, vous a-t-opn demand votre avis sur cette augmentations de FESF ? moi non. Ca doit tre ca la dmocratie.
Perso, j'appellerais a une dictature parce que des gens prennent des dcisions importantes, qui vont impacter ma vie, le tout sans rien me demander.
Au mieux, je dirais que nous sommes dans une oligarchie, au pire, je dirais une dictature presque Communiste-Sovietique.

----------


## GPPro

> Un truc qui me gonfle au plus haut: aujourd'hui, on attend le vote de la Slovaquie pour augmenter le FESF. On nous sit "La Slovaquie est le dernier pays  ne pas
> avoir ratifi cette augmentation". Cela veut certainement dire que la France l'a ratifi. Mais je me pose la question, l'argent du FESF c'est bien l'argent du contribuable n'est ce pas ?
> Dans ce cas, vous a-t-opn demand votre avis sur cette augmentations de FESF ? moi non. Ca doit tre ca la dmocratie.
> Perso, j'appellerais a une dictature parce que des gens prennent des dcisions importantes, qui vont impacter ma vie, le tout sans rien me demander.
> Au mieux, je dirais que nous sommes dans une oligarchie, au pire, je dirais une dictature presque Communiste-Sovietique.


Je rappellerais juste que le dernire fois que l'on nous a demand notre avis sur l'Europe, notre prsident actuel a dcid de l'ignorer superbement. Alors franchement,  quoi bon perdre du temps ?

----------


## Acropole

Petit graphique sympathique de le Monde :

----------


## B.AF

600 000 000 000 000 $ : Notionnels global des marchs drivs OTC
21 418 000 000 000 $ : Valeur de march des notionnels
4 874 000 000 000 $ : Exposition au risque crdit et CDS
30 000 000 000 000 $ : Notionnel de crdit en CDS
57 937 460 000 000 $ : PIB Mondial
59 400 000 000 $ : Gains des 10 premires banques d'investissement en 2011 sur les 3 premiers trimestre

10.35 = Levier de l'conomie financire sur l'conomie relle.
52 % = Part du PIB faisant l'objet de la spculation sur le crdit
1.19 % = Part de la dette grecque dans les couverture de crdit

----------


## Acropole

Notionnel ? marchs drivs OTC ?

----------


## B.AF

Dsol c'est vrai que a parait barbare.

Supposons que tu veuilles acheter ou vendre quelque chose dans le futur; ou assurer quelque chose dans le temps. 

Le notionnel reprsente la somme financire sous jacente; c'est assez similaire au principe de montant de couverture d'une assurance.

Cela veut dire que tous les jours, 600 trillions de $ n'existant pas physiquement (notionnel) servent  driver des produits financiers concrts et les 21 trillions reprsentent la monnaie cr artificiellement par ces produits, la mark to market reprsentant la valorisation des 600 trillions. Donc des donnes purement spculatives et alatoires.

Cette masse correspond  des produits financiers qui sont crs par les tablissements financiers et qui s'changent entre tablissement financiers.

Comme les marchs supposent que la croissance est infinie, c'est une masse de 600 trillions qui gnre de la monnaie artificiellement (inflationiste) et qui comme elle n'existe demande du financement (cration de dette). Ces dettes mises sur le march sont spcules  hauteur de 30 trillions; soit une spculation suprieure  l'ensemble des des dettes existantes. Et le circuit s'auto-alimente tous les jours. Si tu perds sur les taux, tu gagnes sur le crdit et vice et versa. Le jeu est toujours gagnant car le refinancement est un processus infini et la drivation aussi.

In fine lorsqu'une contagion arrive au niveau de l'ultime payeur (le mnage amricain, un pays...); il y a une raction en chaine qui provoque d'un seul coup un besoin de financement beaucoup plus lev que la dette d'origine du fait que la dette supporte n drives. 

Bienvenue dans l're de la crise de la dette.

Bienvenue dans l're du nuclaire.

----------


## Zilian

Et le dernier message explique pourquoi tout va s'effondrer dans les dix ans. Regardez Collapse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## B.AF

Dans le pire des scnarios, il y aura des banques-nations qui seront devenues tellement riche qu'elles seront des tats virtuels et que tout ce qui n'aura pas sa place dans ces tats sera vou  la pauvret. 

Le scnario le plus probable est probablement que la situation ne va pas s'amliorer et que les peuples seront en opposition avec l'tat qui lui n'a plus de moyen de pression sur les banques. Ce seront des situations d'insurection et d'meutes. Cela fait longtemps que les marchs rvent de guerres civiles partout dans le monde; parce que la guerre c'est bon les secteurs de l'armement et de la sant et que a fait de grands projets  financer.

La survie de l'humanit vient sans nul doute plus de la disparition des marchs financiers et des banques d'investissement que de la pose de panneau solaire sur les maisons phnix. Mais bon, on peut croire que l'conomie est humaine et responsable. Rien n'empche d'tre naif.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Cpt. Anderson
Ce n'est ni une dictature ni une oligarchie, c'est une dmocratie reprsentative. Reprsentative : tu choisis tes dirigeants, ils grent et on n'organise pas un processus long et tordu pour chaque dcision. Heureusement.

Ensuite, dans un sens c'est notre pognon, oui : l'Etat emprunte aux banques et prte ensuite cet argent  la Grce. 

@GPPro
Sarkozy avait clairement dit durant la campagne de 2007 que dans lventualit o il serait lu il ratifierait le trait europen. Et la majorit des voix ont t pour lui. 

@B. AF
Les "gains des dix premires banques d'investissement mondiales", ce ne serait pas plutt le montant des sommes qui ont transites par elles ?  :;):

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> @Cpt. Anderson
> Ce n'est ni une dictature ni une oligarchie, c'est une dmocratie reprsentative. Reprsentative : tu choisis tes dirigeants, ils grent et on n'organise pas un processus long et tordu pour chaque dcision. Heureusement.
> 
> Ensuite, dans un sens c'est notre pognon, oui : l'Etat emprunte aux banques et prte ensuite cet argent  la Grce.


Oui je suis d'accord et je vois  qui tu fais allusion, nous regardons les mmes vidos  ce que je vois.  ::ccool::

----------


## B.AF

> @B. AF
> Les "gains des dix premires banques d'investissement mondiales", ce ne serait pas plutt le montant des sommes qui ont transites par elles ?


Non. C'est le report officiel des frais collects par les dix plus grandes banques us sur leurs oprations.

----------


## Lyche

> Bienvenue dans l're du nuclaire.


Ton explication est sympa, mais je vois pas ce que ce commentaire viens foutre ici..

----------


## Bluedeep

> La survie de l'humanit vient sans nul doute plus de la disparition des marchs financiers et des banques d'investissement


La survie de la plante vient sans nul doute plus de la disparitioon de l'humanit que de celle des marchs financiers.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Cpt. Anderson
Heu, moi, par contre, je ne vois pas  quelle vido tu fais allusion.  ::P: 

@B. AF
Impossible que les dix premires banques d'investissement mondiales aient peru plus de frais que le PIB mondial. ^^
Disons qu'ils ralisent des marges 20% sur leurs services (sans doute davantage en ralit). Cela voudrait dire que 20% du PIB mondial et 80% du PNB amricain est reprsent par ces dix banques. Je n'ai pas besoin d'aller voir leurs chiffres d'affaires annuels pour savoir que c'est faux : il n'y aurait que ce genre de bote dans les indices boursiers.

Tu as d confondre avec autre chose, un chiffre reprsentant certains changes en circuit ferm entre acteurs financiers. Si tu as la source...

Edit : Goldman Sachs, premire banque d'affaires mondiale, a fait 40 milliards de dollars US de CA en 2010. Soit 0.07% du PIB mondial (et le PIB ne porte que sur la valeur ajoute).

----------


## Cpt Anderson

> @Cpt. Anderson
> Heu, moi, par contre, je ne vois pas  quelle vido tu fais allusion.


ce genre...

----------


## B.AF

> La survie de la plante vient sans nul doute plus de la disparitioon de l'humanit que de celle des marchs financiers.


C'est compltement dbile comme raisonnement. Ce qui pollue aujourd'hui c'est l'conomie de march et l'conomie d'chelle; la vente de bagnole et consors.
Ce qui fait les conomies raisonnent en croissance c'est la finance. Qui spcule le ptrole, les matires premires....
On peut envisager un monde sans croissance industrielle et o la consommation de ressources naturelles n'est pas faite uniquemenet pour faire une marge qui sduit les marchs.


@Lyche :
Ben la vraie menace nuclaire, c'est quand tout ce fatras de produits financier va s'crouler comme un chateau de carte...Un peu comme le nuclaire : on fait un produit dangereux avec des thories approximatives et pour baisser les cots on le fait maintenir par des prcaires; sauf qu'au passage, tout le monde a pris son pognon. Moralit : le monde actuel prfre l'argent  la survie. Et voil comment on parsme un pays entier de bombes nuclaires aux frais des contribuables; en arguant que sinon a ferait des milliers de licensement. Autant tous crever pour qu'Areva fasse son rsultat et paye ses actionnaires!

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est compltement dbile comme raisonnement. Ce qui pollue aujourd'hui c'est l'conomie de march et l'conomie d'chelle;


les conomies d'chelles sont indispensables au bon fonctionnement de l'conomie.
Sans conomie d'chelle ton PC tu vas le payer 4000euros au lieu de 500
Ton Iphone ou ton tlphone portable dans le mme ordre d'ide.

Ensuite sans conomies d'chelle on risque de remultiplier les entits de production industrielles ce qui va entrainer invitablement plus de pollution.

Selon ton raisonnement il faudrait supprimer des grosses units de production comme il y a en Chine et les dupliquer en units plus petites localement.
Mais en mme temps tu dupliques la pollution induite..





> la vente de bagnole et consors.


que veux-tu faire ? Supprimer l'industrie automobile alors ?  ::roll:: 
En faisant a tu mets  la porte au moins 100000 salaris.
Sans compter que pour un salari travaillant dans l'automobile a fait travailler indirectement et directement neuf autres personnes





> Ben la vraie menace nuclaire, c'est quand tout ce fatras de produits financier va s'crouler comme un chateau de carte...Un peu comme le nuclaire : on fait un produit dangereux avec des thories approximatives et pour baisser les cots on le fait maintenir par des prcaires;


arghh: c'est la faute  tout le monde aux banques responsables de la crise, aux hommes politiques qui sont incapables.
Tu est pourtant bien comptant d'acheter des actions lorsqu'on effectue une privatisation de grands machins comme EDF , non ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Ensuite le nuclaire : tout le monde est fautif;

pourquoi ? Parce qu'il faut encore plus d'nergie, encore plus de consommation d'lectricit.

Il faut plus d'lectricit pour ton PC avec une alimentation de 1000 w ( maintenant ) qui quivaut  une plaque de cuisson lectrique, plus d'lectricit pour ton cran plat, plus d'lec pour l'appareillage lectrique.
Donc tout cela mis bout--bout eh bien a fait encore plus de sollicitation sur le rseau lectrique.

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que des oliennes ou des nergies vertes vont rsoudre le problme ou alors il faudra installer des oliennes tous les 50 mtres en France.
Et rien ne prouve qu'en installant 5000 oliennes en France et en fermant toutes les centrales nuclaires tu obtiennes la mme capacit nergtique.

Moi je demande  voir quand on met tout cela en charge avec des oliennes  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc toi et moi on est tous fautif..

Sans compter des imbcilits monstrueuses comme le dveloppement du _cloud-computing_ qui va entrainer une inflation de serveurs tournant 24 heures sur 24...

Bref tout le monde veut plus de kilowatt-heures et tout le monde veut supprimer le nuclaire : totalement incompatible !

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme les marchs supposent que la croissance est infinie, c'est une masse de 600 trillions qui gnre de la monnaie artificiellement (inflationiste) et qui comme elle n'existe demande du financement (cration de dette).


tu as parfaitement bien dcrit toutes les choses...
pour Wall Street/NYSE et les bourses mondiales_ Sky is the Limit_...
or on ne peut pas spculer  l'infini comme  !

----------


## DonQuiche

> les conomies d'chelles sont indispensables au bon fonctionnement de l'conomie.
> Sans conomie d'chelle ton PC tu vas le payer 4000euros au lieu de 500
> Ton Iphone ou ton tlphone portable dans le mme ordre d'ide.


Si je suis d'accord avec le fond du propos (la solution n'est pas de produire les iPhones diffremment mais de ne plus en produire ; le problme n'est pas la production de masse mais la consommation de masse), les chiffres donnes sont irralistes.

En effet, je serais surpris que les cots de production dpassent 10% du cot d'un iPhone. Donc mme si ceux-ci augmentaient de 50%, l'iPhone  500 passerait  525. Ce taux de 10% peut sembler faible mais il est en ralit lev : pour une paire de Nike par exemple, les cots de production reprsentent moins de 4% du prix, dont la moiti pour les salaires des ouvriers chinois. Et oui, exploiter des mmes a ne vise pas  rester comptitif mais  grossir les dividendes (1 point gagn sur la production = 10% de hausse des dividendes). 

Pour un produit grand public de marque, ce qui cote gnralement cher c'est la distribution (disons 50% du prix pour le distributeur) et le marketing (disons 30%). Et pour les mmes raisons, dlocaliser une usine franaise en Chine, c'est moins souvent une affaire de ncessaire comptitivit qu'une recherche de la maximisation du profit. D'ailleurs, il y a vingt ans, avant l'invasion du made in China, vous trouviez vraiment que la vie tait plus chre ? Pas moi : certes, quelques produits ont baiss mais c'est plus souvent d  de nouveaux circuits de production et de distribution, des progrs technologiques ou une qualit et un SAV moindres plutt qu'aux salaires chinois.



PS : Sur les oliennes, en effet, mme si tu tapissais la France de cela, tu ne produirais encore pas assez. Et surtout tu ne produirais qu'en intermittence, il faudra prvoir les usines  charbon et  gaz pour compenser (pas le nuclaire, monte en charge trop lente et trop coteux pour un tel usage : il faut l'utiliser autant que possible pour amortir l'investissement initial afin qu'il soit comptitif). Et qu'on ne me parle pas du stockage par pompage d'eau, il n'y a pas assez de flotte en France.

EDIT : Pour stocker la moiti des 450TWh que nous consommons annuellement en lectricit, soit 1.62E18 J, il faudrait lever de 10m un total de 1.65E16 litres de flotte dans l'anne, soit 4.5E13 litres par jour. Si l'on compte seulement 1% d'vaporation chaque jour (hypothse plus qu'optimiste), nous arrivons  4.5E11 litres ncessaires par jour. 

Par comparaison, avec 500mm de prcipitations annuelles (ingalement rparties dans le temps) et une superficie de 675 000 km, la France ne reoit en moyenne par jour que 9.2E11 litres. Donc il faudrait couvrir la moiti du territoire franais de bassins et asscher les nappes avec ces hypothses optimistes, c'est dlirant. Quant aux dbits fluviaux,  ct des prcipitations, c'est insignifiant.

----------


## B.AF

Il y a deux choses  noter :

- L'conomie d'chelle est indispensable  l'conomie est conomiquement faux. Ca correspond juste  une thorie vieille de l'change et elle tait cense prserver les avantages comparatifs.
Aujourd'hui on ne fait pas d'conomies d'chelle, on fait de la compression de cot. En loccurrence dans l'alimentaire le cot de la destruction fait que la surproduction (et humainement le gaspillage) est financirement plus rentable que l'ajustement de l'offre  la demande. Il ne faut confondre le fait que l'on produise plus et mieux avec le fait de produire beaucoup pour pas cher. Ce ne sont pas les mme questions. Dans un cas, la thorie est vertueuse car elle apporte une croissance relle re-distribuable, dans le second, elle apporte un profit  court terme local qui ne contribue pas une croisse gnrale.
J'aime toujours dire  mes jeunes qu'il faut distinguer la croissance  son niveau d'apprciation : si un pays fait un PIB de 100; mais que ce PIB apporte un niveau de revenu faible et une redistribution capitalistique forte, la contribution du PIB  la croissance relle du pays reste faible.
Et comme aujourd'hui la croissance des gains est une fonction infinie, l'conomie d'chelle telle que ralise aujourd'hui est la principale cause de destruction de l'environnement : on surproduit pour gnrer des profits. 
Or l'conomie d'chelle est biaise; puisque finalement on pourrait dire que celui qui dtruit paye le cot. Aujourd'hui ce n'est pas le cas. On a donc une croissance destructrice qui pour une fonction log des rendements a une fonction exp des consommations de ressources rares. Donc de plus inflationiste : plus on veut gagner plus la ressource est rare, donc spculative donc pentifie.

- L'EUR est une monnaie dont la taille a permis de transformer de l'inflation en croissance : en augmentant l'ensemble des niveaux de prix; il y a une augmentation de valeur artificielle. Or dans une conomie o le principe de rduction des cots est la premire solution  la gnration de profits; la cisaille est l : on ne peut pas augmenter la consommation en baissant le revenu par la relativit des prix; donc on l'augmente par la liquidit du crdit. Or; et c'est une logique financire; plus l'endettement augmente plus le risque de dfaut est lev. Donc on doit refinancer les crdits et/ou les protger. Ce faisant on cre une quasi monnaie qui bien que d'une existance compltement abstraite va venir saturer la masse de monnaie en circulation.

----------


## B.AF

> @Cpt. Anderson
> 
> @B. AF
> Les "gains des dix premires banques d'investissement mondiales", ce ne serait pas plutt le montant des sommes qui ont transites par elles ?


La Valeur ajoute est infrieure; l on parle de chiffre d'affaire. 59 Milliards sur 3 trimestres d'IB alors que BNP Paribas fait ce CA en global sur 1 an.

----------


## DonQuiche

> La Valeur ajoute est infrieure; l on parle de chiffre d'affaire. 59 Milliards sur 3 trimestres d'IB alors que BNP Paribas fait ce CA en global sur 1 an.


Au temps pour moi, j'avais vu trois zros en trop en lisant tes chiffres.  ::aie::

----------


## Benoit_Durand

> J'aime toujours dire  mes jeunes qu'il faut distinguer la croissance  son niveau d'apprciation


Rien  voir avec les discussions, par curiosit et si ce n'est pas indiscret, vous tes enseignant ?

----------


## B.AF

Oui je donne des cours et des formations. Info et du. D'o mon pseudo anonyme ....arf...

----------


## Acropole

> Oui je donne des cours et des formations. Info et du. D'o mon pseudo anonyme ....arf...


Je ne suis pas prof et je ne m'appelle pas acropole en vrai  ::D: 
Faut jamais donner son vrai nom sur internet, c'est plein de malades mentaux et de socits de marketing...  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> Si je suis d'accord avec le fond du propos (la solution n'est pas de produire les iPhones diffremment mais de ne plus en produire ; le problme n'est pas la production de masse mais la consommation de masse), les chiffres donnes sont irralistes.


oui videmment les chiffres sont irralistes ce sont des chiffres en "l'air", je voulais simplement montrer que a risque de coter plus cher.
C'est exact j'ai exagr.





> PS : Sur les oliennes, en effet, mme si tu tapissais la France de cela, tu ne produirais encore pas assez. Et surtout tu ne produirais qu'en intermittence


oui c'est prcisment ce que je voulais dire...

Sinon concernant le chiffre de 450 TW d'o le tiens-tu ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui je donne des cours et des formations. Info et du. D'o mon pseudo anonyme ....arf...


oups je me suis permis de contredire la parole d'un prof alors  ::oops:: 
 ::lol::

----------


## B.AF

> oups je me suis permis de contredire la parole d'un prof alors


Un prof t'apprend  utiliser l'information et des mcanismes pour formuler des ides. Je suis malheureusement incapable de dtenir la vrit absolue. Il faut questionner le savoir sinon il n'volue jamais.

----------


## Acropole

Si un prof ne t'apprend pas  le questionner il ne mrite pas de t'avoir comme lve.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Sinon concernant le chiffre de 450 TW d'o le tiens-tu ?


C'est un chiffre que j'avais mmoris mais un coup de Google m'a permis de me rendre compte qu'il datait en fait de 2001. Pour 2010 il est de 513 TWh. Il s'agit bien de la consommation intrieure globale, entreprises et particuliers confondus. Les exportations sont bien sr exclues.

Voir : RTE- Bilan lectrique franais 2010, graphique en page 10.

----------


## Mat.M

Salut B.AF



> Un prof t'apprend  utiliser l'information et des mcanismes pour formuler des ides. Je suis malheureusement incapable de dtenir la vrit absolue. Il faut questionner le savoir sinon il n'volue jamais.


je ne voudrais pas faire du Hors-Sujet mais j'tais un lve mdiocre je fais toujours un complexe d'infriorit face aux gens diplms  ::oops:: 
_Magister Dixit !
_





> C'est un chiffre que j'avais mmoris mais un coup de Google m'a permis de me rendre compte qu'il datait en fait de 2001. Pour 2010 il est de 513 TWh. Il s'agit bien de la consommation intrieure globale, entreprises et particuliers confondus. Les exportations sont bien sr exclues.


ok merci pour les infos

----------


## B.AF

> je ne voudrais pas faire du Hors-Sujet mais j'tais un lve mdiocre je fais toujours un complexe d'infriorit face aux gens diplms 
> _Magister Dixit !
> _


Je peux t'assurer que tu n'as pas  t'en faire du tout.

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est compltement dbile comme raisonnement.


C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire. En effet,  la lecture de tes postes, il m'arrive de passer dans une sorte de mode "Madeleine de Proust"; c'est un flashback vers mon enfance, quand mes parents m'emmenaient le dimanche au zoo de Clres pour  regarder les paons faire la roue.




> Ce qui pollue aujourd'hui c'est l'conomie de march et l'conomie d'chelle; la vente de bagnole et consors.


C'est une vidence : 7x1 = 1.2, non ?Bien sur, le passage en moins de 150 ans de 1.10^9  7.10^9 specimen d'homo sapiens, n'a aucune influence c'est vident.  (tiens, je viens d'en trouver une dans le mme style :  le mal des montagnes n'existe pas, c'est le rapprochement du soleil quand on monte en altitude qui le provoque  ::D:  )





> Ce qui fait les conomies raisonnent en croissance c'est la finance. Qui spcule le ptrole, les matires premires....
> On peut envisager un monde sans croissance industrielle et o la consommation de ressources naturelles n'est pas faite uniquemenet pour faire une marge qui sduit les marchs.


Absolument, mais dans ce cas, il faut commencer par stopper la croissance "primaire" : celle des consommateurs. Visiblement,  force d'enseigner (dans ton cas, je dirais plutt "pontifier"), les vidences finissent par disparaitre de ton cran radar.

----------


## DonQuiche

> - L'EUR est une monnaie dont la taille a permis de transformer de l'inflation en croissance : en augmentant l'ensemble des niveaux de prix; il y a une augmentation de valeur artificielle. Or dans une conomie o le principe de rduction des cots est la premire solution  la gnration de profits; la cisaille est l : on ne peut pas augmenter la consommation en baissant le revenu par la relativit des prix; donc on l'augmente par la liquidit du crdit. Or; et c'est une logique financire; plus l'endettement augmente plus le risque de dfaut est lev. Donc on doit refinancer les crdits et/ou les protger. Ce faisant on cre une quasi monnaie qui bien que d'une existance compltement abstraite va venir saturer la masse de monnaie en circulation.


En somme, ton raisonnement est que l'euro a cr de l'inflation et que les acteurs conomiques ont ragi en s'endettant, crant ainsi de la croissance ? 

L'effet semble quand mme peu prononc si l'on regarde  l'volution de l'endettement des mnages dans la zone euro depuis 1999. L'endettement stagne  partir de 2000, certes dans un contexte de crise, et ne repart qu'aprs 2004, bien aprs le choc inflationniste cr par l'entre de l'euro (et dont je ne suis pas certain qu'il soit avr). Il est possible que la division par six des prix ait effectivement eue des effets  long terme sur les comportement des consommateurs, provoquant ainsi de l'inflation puis, en raction, de l'endettement, notamment pour les achats immobiliers, mais il parat assez difficile de le dmontrer. Sur l'immobilier notamment, le boom avait commenc bien avant. Or, ce boom seul doit suffire  expliquer la hausse de l'endettement et il a par ailleurs des causes plus probables que l'euro (par exemple l'accroissement de la masse de capital en qute d'opportunits d'investissement). Enfin il est tonnant que les indices des prix, si imparfaits soient-ils, n'aient pas reflt un minimum cette inflation gnrale que tu dcris.

----------


## B.AF

Justement, c'est bien pour cela que j'ai crit transformer l'inflation en croissance.
C'est pour cela que les statistiques d'inflation ne sont plus adaptes. La statistique montre une croissance modre alors que sur la plupart des activits il y a une augmentation norme des prix et des valeurs. Si vraiment la statistique  de l'inflation tait juste, nous aurions vcu alors une dflation. 

Il y a un effet pervers conmique rel  l'euro : le changement de monnaie  introduit une monnaie plus forte, des arrondis et une hausse gnrale des prix; et les revenus ont aussi augment, il suffit de regarder les salaires  l'embauche. Tout a augment; et pas que les prix - donc l'inflation ne se mesure pas dans les  prix. 

La question est : quelle est la part de cette augmentation qui est provoque par le financement artificiel d'une croissance (levier de dette) et celle qui est provoque par une conomie relle ?

----------


## B.AF

> C'est toujours un plaisir de te lire.


Moi pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sans compter des imbcilits monstrueuses comme le dveloppement du _cloud-computing_ qui va entrainer une inflation de serveurs tournant 24 heures sur 24...


Cette phrase m'a interpell. En effet, je pensait qu'un des avantage du cloud tait justemnt d'conomiser le nombre de serveur global, donc, implicitement pour moi, la consommation globale.

Je m'explique : 
une socit a besoin d'un serveur de puissance P en gnral, mais de temps en temps, ils ont besoin pendant 1 journe d'une puissance P2 en plus.

En gnral,dans une installation standard, ca veut dire que la socit a install un serveur de puissance P1+P2, ou 2 serveurs, P1, et P2 en secours. (je schmatise)
Avec le cloud, ce serveur P2 est le mme que celui dont a besoin l'entreprise 2 en soutient de son server de puissance P3. 
L'ide est pour moi de mutualiser toute la puissance "en rserve" pour l'utiliser a bon escient entre tous les utilisateur en fonction de leur besoin a un instant T.

L'exemple le plus simple, c'est un serveur qui excute a la fois un contenu de service pour la france et le japon. il sera surbook  la fois la journe, heure francaise, que la journe, heure japonaise, cad notre nuit.

On a la mme capacit qu'avec 2 serveurs en utilisant juste la puissance disponible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@pmithrandir > Moi, je ne vois pas a comme a du tout. 
Le cloud computing, tel qu'on veut nous le vendre, signifie pour moi, que les ordinateurs de chacun vont rester allumer jour et nuit, 24h/24 et 7j/7. Alors qu'aujourd'hui, un grand nombre de personnes teignent leur PC quand ils ne s'en servent pas.

----------


## Acropole

Il vaut peut tre mieux ne pas schmatiser le systme pour en faire un bilan concret ?

----------


## om

Je voudrais citer ici quelques crits de Louis Even, qui me paraissent trs pertinents.
En voici quelques extraits :



> Lemprunt fait natre largent. Le remboursement fait mourir largent. [] Et le systme est tel que le remboursement doit dpasser lemprunt; le chiffre des dcs doit dpasser le chiffre des naissances; la destruction doit dpasser la fabrication.
> 
>     Cela parat impossible, et cest collectivement impossible. Si je russis, un autre fait banqueroute; parce que, tous ensemble, nous ne sommes pas capables de rapporter plus dargent quil en a t fait. Le banquier fait le capital, rien que le capital. Personne ne fait lintrt, puisque personne autre ne fait largent. Mais le banquier demande quand mme capital et intrt. Un tel systme ne peut tenir que moyennant un flot continuel et croissant demprunts. Do un rgime de dettes et la consolidation du pouvoir dominateur de la banque.





> La situation se rsume  cette chose inconcevable. Tout largent qui est en circulation ny est venu que par la banque. Mme largent de mtal ou de papier ne vient en circulation que sil est libr par la banque.
> 
>     Or la banque ne met largent en circulation quen le prtant et en le grevant dun intrt. Ce qui veut dire que tout largent en circulation est venu de la banque et doit retourner  la banque un jour ou lautre, mais y retourner grossi dun intrt.
> 
>     La banque reste propritaire de largent. Nous nen sommes que les locataires. Sil y en a qui gardent largent plus longtemps, ou mme toujours, dautres sont ncessairement incapables de remplir leurs engagements de remboursements.
> 
>     Multiplicit des banqueroutes de particuliers et de compagnies, hypothques sur hypothques, et croissance continuelle des dettes publiques, sont le fruit naturel dun tel systme.
> 
>     Lintrt sur largent  sa naissance est  la fois illgitime et absurde, anti-social et anti-arithmtique. Le vice montaire est donc un vice technique autant quun vice social.
> ...





> Soulignons aussi un point frappant: Cest la production qui donne de la valeur  largent. Une pile dargent, sans produits pour y rpondre, ne fait pas vivre. Or, ce sont les cultivateurs, les industriels, les ouvriers, les professionnels, le pays organis, qui font les produits, marchandises ou services. Mais ce sont les banquiers qui font largent bas sur ces produits. *Et cet argent, qui tire sa valeur des produits, les banquiers se lapproprient et le prtent  ceux qui font les produits.* Cest un vol lgalis.


Et cette vido que vous avez sans doute dj vue :


Comprendre la dette publique (en quelques minutes)

----------


## Aniki

J'ai lu dans un journal que la moiti de la dette de la Grce avait t "efface".
Or je n'en ai entendu parler nul part ailleurs. Je viens de vrifier sur le net et j'ai trouv des articles,  chaque fois trs court, qui datent du 26/27 Octobre.

Je me demande comment a a pu se passer si facilement et si silencieusement.

Comment les banques et autres entreprises touches ont-elles pu laisser passer a tranquillement ?
Je ne comprends plus. Surtout que la proposition avait t voque sur cette discussion mais que a n'avait pas l'air trs raliste, ou du moins pas si simple.

----------


## ManusDei

C'tait dans le plan propos par l'UE.
Sauf que Papandrou a dit, "ok, mais je fais un rfrendum d'abord sur tout a, vu que c'est un peu le bordel chez moi".

Au final rien n'est valid pour le moment, il me semble.

----------


## Aniki

Ah d'accord, je comprends mieux.
Par contre, pourquoi la Grce ne s'empresse-t-elle pas d'accepter cet accord ?
A-t-elle quelque chose  y perdre ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Elle a 3 choix en ce moment : 
 - soit elle accepte d'effacer la moiti mais s'engage a rembourser la seconde, ce qui n'etst pas si simple semble t'il Ce faisant, elle perd beaucoup de sa souverainet envers ses cranciers en change de cette moiti.
 - soit elle continue a son rythme et essaye comme elle peut de rembourser ses dettes... (improbables)
 - soit elle dit merde a tout le monde et la mystre et boule de gomme, personne ne sait trop les consquences que ca peut avoir, catastrophique selon certains, mais peut tre juste un petit plouf dans la finance mondiale, ce qui est vraiment la place de la grce.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah d'accord, je comprends mieux.
> Par contre, pourquoi la Grce ne s'empresse-t-elle pas d'accepter cet accord ?
> A-t-elle quelque chose  y perdre ?


Premirement, c'est un seul des points du plan, il y en avait d'autres.

Deuximement, la Grce est un pays souverain, et la souverainet d'un pays dmarre avec sa matrise de son argent. En acceptant ce plan, la Grce abandonne un grosse partie de sa souverainet. Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faille pas le faire, mais il faut quand mme y rflchir (et le rfrendum aurait  mon avis t une bonne ide).

----------


## DonQuiche

> J'ai lu dans un journal que la moiti de la dette de la Grce avait t "efface".
> Or je n'en ai entendu parler nul part ailleurs. Je viens de vrifier sur le net et j'ai trouv des articles,  chaque fois trs court, qui datent du 26/27 Octobre.
> 
> Je me demande comment a a pu se passer si facilement et si silencieusement.


Ca n'a pas du tout t fait en silence.  :;): 
Pendant les semaines qui ont prcdes j'ai lu plusieurs articles dans le journal et entendu plusieurs flashs  la radio pour dtailler les progrs de cette ide, les ngociations autour de la fraction exacte  laquelle les banques devraient, etc... Et je ne parle pas de la foison d'articles une fois que a a t concrtis. Tu devrais plutt interroger tes sources d'informations. Et je prcise que les miennes ne sont pas orientes finances (type Les Echos ou BFM).




> Par contre, pourquoi la Grce ne s'empresse-t-elle pas d'accepter cet accord ?


Parce qu'il y a des contreparties : notamment la Grce devra entirement cder un trs grand nombre de ses actifs (eau, lectricit, ports, aroports, tlcommunications, poste, etc)  un fonds de gestion mont et pilot par l'UE. L'UE rinvestira pour augmenter la valeur de ces actifs et revendra le tout en petit morceaux  des investisseurs privs. Toute plus-value ventuelle sera cde  la Grce.

Autant dire que la Grce va, en pratique, perdre une partie de sa souverainet avec cette privatisation. Et que la facture a de grandes chances d'tre sale pour les employs et clients de ces entreprises publiques.

----------


## Jon Shannow

On appelle cela du chantage !

Les banques, qui ont provoqu la crise, et qui s'en nourrissent, appuyes par des agences ne notations qui partagent leurs intrts, font pression sur les tats, via des pots de vin  ceux  qui ont a donn le pouvoir de nous dfendre, pour solder nos pays.

Et que font les politiques ? He bien exactement ce que veulent les banques et autres spculateurs...  ::ccool:: 

Quand le premier ministre grec, a dit qu'il ferait voter son peuple, a a t un raz de mare politico-financier. Pourtant, je pense que c'tait la meilleure dcision  prendre. 

On va droit vers une rvolution populaire, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcment bon. On sait ce que a donne en gnral... des bains de sang !

----------


## GPPro

> On appelle cela du chantage !
> 
> Les banques, qui ont provoqu la crise, et qui s'en nourrissent, appuyes par des agences ne notations qui partagent leurs intrts, font pression sur les tats, via des pots de vin  ceux  qui ont a donn le pouvoir de nous dfendre, pour solder nos pays.
> 
> Et que font les politiques ? He bien exactement ce que veulent les banques et autres spculateurs... 
> 
> Quand le premier ministre grec, a dit qu'il ferait voter son peuple, a a t un raz de mare politico-financier. Pourtant, je pense que c'tait la meilleure dcision  prendre. 
> 
> On va droit vers une rvolution populaire, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcment bon. On sait ce que a donne en gnral... des bains de sang !


C'est  peu prs a. Dni de dmocratie en Grce, dni de dmocratie en Italie : du jamais vu, mise en place d'un gouvernement sans lection avec en plus un certain nombre de membres, dont le premier ministre, qui sont d'anciens employs des banques qui sont en train de faire leur lard sur la crise actuelle...

Je suis un peu perplexe devant le manque de prise de conscience des citoyens. Ou alors dans 6 mois quand ce sera trop tard, comme pour les drives racistes de notre gouvernement qui ont commences bien avant la semaine dernire o les mdias ont sembl se rveiller (pour mieux faire oublier la finance ?).

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les banques, qui ont provoqu la crise, et qui s'en nourrissent, appuyes par des agences ne notations qui partagent leurs intrts, font pression sur les tats, via des pots de vin  ceux  qui ont a donn le pouvoir de nous dfendre, pour solder nos pays.


* La plupart des banques ne se nourrissent pas de la crise, elles sont en fait menaces de faillite  cause de cette crise. Et plus elles creusent la tombe des Etats, plus elles creusent la leur. Elles en sont d'ailleurs parfaitement conscientes mais ne savent pas quoi faire d'autre.
* Personne n'a besoin de verser de pot de vin puisque de toute faon la classe politique est paralyse de peur et ne sait pas comment nous sortir de cette mouise et que tout ce qu'ils peuvent faire pour l'instant c'est viter de laisser de nouveaux incendies clater (empcher les banques de faire faillite, les prteurs de craindre de nous prter, la Grce de renier ses dettes et l'euro de sombrer). Avec, au milieu, une ou deux timides perces pour tenter de faire bouger les choses dans un sens ou dans l'autre. Des risques d'incendie bien rels qui amneraient respectivement a) une pnurie de liquidits et une dpression b) et c) des doutes sur les dettes nationales et donc des taux d'intrts plus levs et des dettes plus lourdes d) une dpression mondiale. Et enfin parce la plupart de nos dirigeants pensent tout de mme que, dans le fond, le systme est bon et que les autres, qui imaginent d'autres systmes conomiques, n'ont de toute faon aucune ide sur la faon de les raliser dans le contexte politico-conomique actuel o les intrts des uns et des autres sont divergents. Voir les discours de l'extrme-gauche et de l'extrme-droite : imprcateurs mais creux, mettant en avant des propositions symboliques sans porte relle, masquant difficilement le fait qu'ils ne sauraient pas quoi faire non plus (sauf ceux assez cingls pour foncer dans le tas et constater ensuite la casse une fois les 20% de chmage atteints, juste avant le retour  l'conomie de march).




> Et que font les politiques ? He bien exactement ce que veulent les banques et autres spculateurs...


Parce que s'ils font l'oppos, ce sera encore pire. Voir mon paragraphe prcdent. 




> Quand le premier ministre grec, a dit qu'il ferait voter son peuple, a a t un raz de mare politico-financier. Pourtant, je pense que c'tait la meilleure dcision  prendre.


Le recours  la dmocratie peut toujours tre dfendu. Cela dit il est tentant de rpondre non quand on te demande si tu veux te couper un bras pour viter que la gangrne ne se rpande. Pour rpondre oui, il faut avoir confiance dans le mdecin et les grecs n'ont apparemment plus confiance en personne. Mais si tu rponds non, et bien, il va vite falloir trouver un autre remde.




> On va droit vers une rvolution populaire, et je ne pense pas que ce soit forcment bon. On sait ce que a donne en gnral... des bains de sang !


Les franais sont surtout rsigns. Et quand bien mme a se produirait, puisque personne n'a rien de crdible  proposer, le sang n'accouchera de rien.


Bon, je sais, j'ai perdu du temps. Il est toujours plus simple de penser que "c'est  cause des mchants" et de se contenter de caricatures plutt que d'essayer de comprendre ce qui est surtout un foutu bordel extrmement compliqu.

----------


## Aniki

> ...Bon, je sais, j'ai perdu du temps. Il est toujours plus simple de penser que "c'est  cause des mchants" et de se contenter de caricatures plutt que d'essayer de comprendre ce qui est surtout un foutu bordel extrmement compliqu.


Non absolument pas, ce n'est pas du temps perdu. Moi a m'aide beaucoup ce que vous tous dites ici. Et je vous remercie au passage.  ::ccool:: 

J'avoue que je n'ai pas toujours le temps ni l'envie de suivre l'actualit, car s'est assez compliqu en ce moment. Paradoxalement c'est maintenant qu'il faudrait la suivre l'actualit, tant donn la vitesse et l'importance des changements qui surviennent actuellement et ceux qui nous attendent.
Cette discussion est loin d'tre du temps perdu.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Anikinisan
Merci, c'est rconfortant.  ::): 

@GPPro
Et depuis quand faut-il une lection pour changer de *gouvernement* ? Le gouvernement, c'est le premier ministre et l'ensemble des ministres. Le premier ministre est nomm par le prsident, comme en France (la seule diffrence est que le prsident est lu au suffrage indirect et n'a que peu de pouvoirs, comme dans beaucoup d'autres pays dmocratiques). Ce qui s'est pass, c'est que les alliances parlementaires se sont dplaces et le rsultat a t le renvoi de Berlusconi.

Et oui ! Berlusconi tait le premier ministre. Si demain Fillon est vir sans lection, criera t-on au scandale ? Bien sr que non !

----------


## ManusDei

> On appelle cela du chantage !
> 
> Les banques, qui ont provoqu la crise, et qui s'en nourrissent, appuyes par des agences ne notations qui partagent leurs intrts, font pression sur les tats, via des pots de vin  ceux  qui ont a donn le pouvoir de nous dfendre, pour solder nos pays.


Les tats (donc les citoyens qui les ont lus) ont leur part de responsabilit aussi, tu ne penses pas ?




> Et que font les politiques ? He bien exactement ce que veulent les banques et autres spculateurs... 
> 
> Quand le premier ministre grec, a dit qu'il ferait voter son peuple, a a t un raz de mare politico-financier. Pourtant, je pense que c'tait la meilleure dcision  prendre.


Oui, hlas.

----------


## Acropole

> Les banques, qui ont provoqu la crise, et qui s'en nourrissent, appuyes par des agences ne notations qui partagent leurs intrts, font pression sur les tats, via des pots de vin  ceux  qui ont a donn le pouvoir de nous dfendre, pour solder nos pays.


Il me semble que le gouvernement grec est complice, voir demandeur, en la matire. Ils ont maquill les comptes sciemment. 
Les autres gouvernements empruntent  coup de milliards depuis des annes.
Et les banques ont bien faillit faire faillite il y'a peu et ne sont pas totalement tires d'affaire.
Un peu trop simple de mettre tout sur le dos de certains.
Le crdit c'est le casino. On gagne a tous les coups de suite en perdant plus tard.
Tout le monde a voulut jouer et gagner, mais a ne marche pas comme a.

----------


## GPPro

> @Anikinisan
> Merci, c'est rconfortant. 
> 
> @GPPro
> Et depuis quand faut-il une lection pour changer de *gouvernement* ? Le gouvernement, c'est le premier ministre et l'ensemble des ministres. Le premier ministre est nomm par le prsident, comme en France (la seule diffrence est que le prsident est lu au suffrage indirect et n'a que peu de pouvoirs, comme dans beaucoup d'autres pays dmocratiques). Ce qui s'est pass, c'est que les alliances parlementaires se sont dplaces et le rsultat a t le renvoi de Berlusconi.
> 
> Et oui ! Berlusconi tait le premier ministre. Si demain Fillon est vir sans lection, criera t-on au scandale ? Bien sr que non !


Il ne faut pas mlanger opinion et mcanisme dmocratique. Si demain Fillon est vir et qu'il est remplac par un ministre de gauche, je pense que beaucoup de gens rleront, et avec raison.

Les italiens ont vot pour une certaine configuration et les politiciens ont chang la donne sans leur demander leur avis. Ils avaient vot pour une coalition qui portait Berlusconi (quoi que l'on pense du bonhomme). A partir du moment o cette coalition ne tient plus, on est en droit de se demander en quoi les politiciens lus refltent toujours le vote des lecteurs.

Cela dit ce n'est pas moi qui vais dfendre la dmocratie (qui est un mauvais systme, "participative" ou pas), mais je trouve juste marrant que les dfenseurs de la dmocratie soient les premiers  lui tourner le dos quand a les arrange (voir ce qui s'est pass avec la Palestine et le Hamas, par exemple).

----------


## DonQuiche

@GPPro
Mpriser ainsi le Hamas tait effectivement un foutage de gueule mais a n'a rien  voir.
Mais pour l'Italie, tu appliques une lecture franaise et c'est une erreur. Non, les italiens n'ont pas vot pour Berlusconi. Ils ont vot  x% pour le parti de Berlusconi,  y% pour le parti dmocrate,  z% pour la Ligue du Nord, etc... Ni la droite ni la gauche n'avaient la majorit. Les centristes (5%) soutenaient pour leur part un autre candidat que Berlusconi. Au final ils se sont rallis  Berlusconi et lui ont permit de devenir l'homme que le prsident devait nommer. Et c'est  nouveau grce  eux qu'il a t vir. Pour tre d'ailleurs remplac par quelqu'un du mme parti.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Visiblement,  y a un truc qui cloche quand mme...

Selon vous, les banques seraient dans la mouise, pourtant elles affichent des bnfices qui font rver. Et quand on voit certaines "magouilles secrtes", la pilule du serrage de ceinture passe mal.

Ensuite, il est clair que le systme actuel n'est plus viable (comment expliquer les crises successives depuis 2008 autrement ?), et pourtant on nous explique que l'on ne peut rien changer... Moi, je reste dubitatif. 
Disons plutt franchement que certains n'ont aucun intrt  changer. Depuis le dbut de la crise ( je le rappelle, provoque par les banques), des efforts ont t imposs  tout le monde... Tout le monde ? Non, certains rsistent encore et toujours  la baisse du pouvoir d'achats. Dans ce dernier lien, les patrons du CAC 40 auraient vu en moyenne leur salaire augment de 24% en 2010. Qui a eu une telle augmentation de salaire ?

La question que je me pose, et je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul, c'est pourquoi est-ce qu'on nous dit qu'il faut sauver le systme actuel, sinon a va tre la rcession, le chomage, la pauvret, etc... et pour sauver le systme actuel (et donc viter les catastrophes pr-cites) on met en place une rigueur qui entraine du chomage, la rcession, la pauvret, etc. 
Y pas quelque chose qui cloche ? 
Bien sr on va nous expliquer, qu'on n'a pas toutes donnes en main pour pouvoir apprhender tout a, et c'est surement pas faux. Mais d'un autre cot, en s'armant de notre seul bon sens, on voit bien qu'il y a des incohrences.
Si on prend le cas de la Grce. Les politiques ont endett le pays  tout va. Aujourd'hui, on leur dit stop ! Bien. L'endettement de la Grce a profit  qui pendant toutes ces annes ? Au grecs ? Un peu surement. Aux politiques ? Certainement. Aux banques ? Assurment. Pour rembourser sa dette, l'tat devrait pouvoir compter sur les recettes de ses actifs, mais c'est justement ces actifs qu'on lui demande de vendre. En gros, il va gagner de l'argent rapidement, mais  longs termes, il verra ses recettes srieusement remises en cause. C'est un peu ce qu'a fait Sarko en vendant les concessions autoroutires aux socits qui les graient. L'tat a gagn beaucoup (d'ailleurs o est pass cet argent ?) d'un coup, mais ne gagne plus rien par la suite. C'est ce qu'on appelle grer  court terme !
Dans le cas de la Grce, elle devrait pouvoir compter sur ses actifs pour rembourser sa dette, en mme temps que diminuer ses dpenses pour aller vers l'quilibre. C'est ce qu'on lui empche de faire. Rsultat pour stabiliser ces recettes, elle n'a pas d'autres solutions que d'augmenter les impts. Et donc d'augmenter la pauvret au sein de son peuple. En augmentant les impts, elle diminue le pouvoir d'achat, et donc la consommation. Ce qui entraine que les entreprises vendent moins, elles sont donc obliges de licencies. Augmentation du chmage, et pertes de recettes gouvernementales. Pression des banques pour que les recettes augmentent, alors augmentation des impts, ... et la boucle est boucle. 

Et pourtant, on nous assure que c'est le bon systme. Permettez-moi d'en douter.  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

> @GPPro
> Mpriser ainsi le Hamas tait effectivement un foutage de gueule mais a n'a rien  voir.
> Mais pour l'Italie, tu appliques une lecture franaise et c'est une erreur. Non, les italiens n'ont pas vot pour Berlusconi. Ils ont vot  x% pour le parti de Berlusconi,  y% pour le parti dmocrate,  z% pour la Ligue du Nord, etc... Ni la droite ni la gauche n'avaient la majorit. Les centristes (5%) soutenaient pour leur part un autre candidat que Berlusconi. Au final ils se sont rallis  Berlusconi et lui ont permit de devenir l'homme que le prsident devait nommer. Et c'est  nouveau grce  eux qu'il a t vir. Pour tre d'ailleurs remplac par quelqu'un du mme parti.


Sauf que les gens ne sont pas dbiles et qu'ils savent trs bien pour quelle alliance ils votent et, in fine, pour quel premier ministrable.

Je rejoins l'analyse de Jon Shannow, et je rajouterais juste que la vente des actifs prend encore plus de son mordant quand on considre les liens entre banquiers, politiciens et ventuels acheteurs de ces actifs...

Edit

Je reviens sur :




> @GPPro
> Mpriser ainsi le Hamas tait effectivement un foutage de gueule mais a n'a rien  voir.


Au contraire, a a tout  voir. Ce sont les mme personnes qui nous vendent la dmocratie comme le modle parfait pour l'tre humain et qui tirent  boulets rouges sur les peuples qui n'lisent pas ce qu'ils attendent, voir ce qui se passe en ce moment dans les pays arabes avec la monte des partis islamistes.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sauf que les gens ne sont pas dbiles ...


C'est os ou, au moins, incorrigiblement optimiste  comme affirmation.

----------


## GPPro

> C'est os ou, au moins, incorrigiblement optimiste  comme affirmation.


Hmmm c'tait ncessaire pour l'argumentation (mes connaissances savent que je ne le pense pas une seconde !).

----------


## Bluedeep

> Hmmm c'tait ncessaire pour l'argumentation (mes connaissances savent que je ne le pense pas une seconde !).


Je suis donc rassur  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Selon vous, les banques seraient dans la mouise, pourtant elles affichent des bnfices qui font rver.


Les banques ont align de gros bnfices en 2010 en supprimant des investissements (suppression de personnels, stratgie de court terme) et grce  des oprations spculatives gagnantes (le march s'y prte). Mais les bnfices n'ont rien  avoir avec la prennit de la banque. 

Habituellement une banque navigue avec un ratio dettes sur fonds propres de 0.95. Si jamais celui-ci passe  1.0, la banque est considre en faillite. Or, les banques possdaient des crances valent plusieurs milliards qui viennent de disparatre alors que leurs dettes sont toujours identiques (dont certaines contractes auprs de la BCE pour prter  la Grce). Elles sont donc fragilises, il va leur falloir se recapitaliser et si pendant ce temps l un ppin se produit, elles peuvent trs bien y passer. 




> Non, certains rsistent encore et toujours  la baisse du pouvoir d'achats. Dans ce dernier lien, les patrons du CAC 40 auraient vu en moyenne leur salaire augment de 24% en 2010. Qui a eu une telle augmentation de salaire ?


Oui, il est scandaleux de voir les actionnaires se goinfrer et les patrons de banques qui nous ont mis dedans augmenter leurs salaires pendant qu'ils licencient. Ces types sont des porcs sans aucune morale, nous le savons. Promulgue une loi interdisant ce genre de rmunrations si a te chante. Mais au mieux a ne changera rien  notre quotidien, c'est le genre de mesure symbolique dont je parlais  propos de l'extrme-gauche (lit le programme du Front de gauche : aucune mesure permettant concrtement de rsoudre les problmes). Au pire certains pensent que a nous nuirait.




> Ensuite, il est clair que le systme actuel n'est plus viable (comment expliquer les crises successives depuis 2008 autrement ?), et pourtant on nous explique que l'on ne peut rien changer... Moi, je reste dubitatif.
> Disons plutt franchement que certains n'ont aucun intrt  changer.


Mais tout le monde veut changer le systme ! Mais personne ne veut le changer de la mme faon. Si on considre les positions franaises, prenons quelques exemples :
* Nous voulons changer la politique montaire europenne. Berlin ne veut pas et n'est pas prt  faire de concession. Berlin veut en revanche un contrle budgtaire renforc de l'UE. Paris est d'accord si Berlin bouge sur la politique montaire. A la fin Paris cdera sans doute en se contentant de concessions sur le mode de gouvernance avec un prsident europen (ce dont les Allemands ne veulent pas). Sauf que les "petits" pays de l'Est n'en veulent pas non plus et rclament quant  eux des eurobonds, pour lesquels la France est tide et l'Allemagne plutt froide.
* Nous voulions faire reculer le secret bancaire et menons un bras de fer avec la Suisse  ce sujet. La Suisse a propos aux pays europens de renoncer  ces initiatives et d'offrir une impunit aux fraudeurs en change de 30% sur toutes les sommes dposes en Suisse depuis la France, soit plusieurs milliards par an. Paris a refus, Berlin a accept. Et, avant cela, les initiatives  plus large chelles se sont choues sur les rsistances amricaines et britanniques qui pratiquent l'vasion fiscale et le blanchiment  grande chelle sur leur propre sol (Delaware, les britanniques, City, etc).
* Sarko voulait flinguer l'euro il n'y a pas si longtemps et aurait t ravi de voir sa valeur baisser. Au final il se retrouve  devoir le sauver pour viter que l'euro ne perde la moiti de sa valeur en trois mois et disparaisse, nous laissant avec une monnaie nationale restaure  valeur d'un clou et demi et un litre d'essence  trois heures de travail d'un smicard.

De toute faon, encore, une fois, personne ne nie que le systme se marche sur la tte. Quand tu vois les agences de notation et les banques forer un trou dans la cale du navire dans lequel elles sont embarques, c'est l'vidence mme. Le problme c'est qu'on ne sait pas quoi mettre  la place, que personne n'est d'accord sur ce qu'il faut mettre  la place, que personne ne sait vraiment ce qui serait efficace. Nous sommes une plante avec plusieurs pays, avec des acteurs tatiques et non-tatiques et chacune parle d'une voix diffrente et a ses intrts propres et souvent concurrents.




> La question que je me pose, et je suppose que je ne suis pas le seul, c'est pourquoi est-ce qu'on nous dit qu'il faut sauver le systme actuel, sinon a va tre la rcession, le chomage, la pauvret, etc... et pour sauver le systme actuel (et donc viter les catastrophes pr-cites) on met en place une rigueur qui entraine du chomage, la rcession, la pauvret, etc.
> Y pas quelque chose qui cloche ?


Bien sr que si a cloche. Mais deux remarques :
* Les conomistes ne recommandent pas la rigueur. C'est le peuple franais qui apprcie les discours sur la rigueur et les politiciens qui en rajoutent donc trois couches. Mais les conomistes aujourd'hui insistent sur la ncessit de relancer l'conomie, pas sur la rigueur. Tout en incitant  la prudence vu le risque de spirale d'endettement.
* Les banques ont l'impression de prendre des risques en prtant aux Etats. Donc elles fixent des taux d'intrt plus levs. Elles savent pertinemment que c'est dangereux pour elles puisque cela augmente le risque que les Etats ne puissent pas se redresser et ne remboursent pas leurs dettes. Sauf qu'elles ne veulent pas pour autant prter  bas taux alors que pour le mme prix elles peuvent faire des oprations plus rentables, et alors que leurs client rclament 50% de AAA dans leurs portefeuilles.

- Bonjour, je voudrais emprunter de l'argent.
- Encore ? Oui mais a ne m'arrange vraiment pas, l, je prfrerais le mettre ailleurs. En plus vous nous devez pas mal d'argent
- De toute faon je trouverai bien quelqu'un pour me le prter et puis j'ai besoin d'argent pour investir pour pouvoir vous rembourser.
- Ben tiens. Bon, ok. Mais vu que je prfrerais prter  quelqu'un d'autre et que a commence  sentir mauvais, je vais saler le taux d'intrt.





> Pour rembourser sa dette, l'tat devrait pouvoir compter sur les recettes de ses actifs, mais c'est justement ces actifs qu'on lui demande de vendre. En gros, il va gagner de l'argent rapidement, mais  longs termes, il verra ses recettes srieusement remises en cause. C'est un peu ce qu'a fait Sarko en vendant les concessions autoroutires aux socits qui les graient. L'tat a gagn beaucoup (d'ailleurs o est pass cet argent ?) d'un coup, mais ne gagne plus rien par la suite. C'est ce qu'on appelle grer  court terme !


La cession des autoroutes franaises a servi a payer la politique clientliste de Sarkzoy. Le plan de sauvetage de la Grce est diffrent : pour esprer rembourser, la Grce a besoin de rduire sa dette (dont les taux d'intrts sont maintenant suprieurs  la rentabilit d'une entreprise publique typique : grosso modo en vendant une entreprise qui te rapporte un milliard par an tu peux annuler un montant de dettes avec deux milliards par an d'intrt) et d'augmenter sa comptitivit (ce qui ncessite d'investir).




> Dans le cas de la Grce, elle devrait pouvoir compter sur ses actifs pour rembourser sa dette, en mme temps que diminuer ses dpenses pour aller vers l'quilibre. C'est ce qu'on lui empche de faire. Rsultat pour stabiliser ces recettes, elle n'a pas d'autres solutions que d'augmenter les impts. Et donc d'augmenter la pauvret au sein de son peuple. En augmentant les impts, elle diminue le pouvoir d'achat, et donc la consommation. Ce qui entraine que les entreprises vendent moins, elles sont donc obliges de licencies. Augmentation du chmage, et pertes de recettes gouvernementales. Pression des banques pour que les recettes augmentent, alors augmentation des impts, ... et la boucle est boucle.


Tout  fait. Et a c'est la faute de l'Europe, c'est  dire des politiciens et notamment de Sarko et de Merkel, contre l'avis du FMI qui jugeait le plan asphyxiant pour la Grce (et, vu le pass catastrophique du FMI en la matire, c'est dire ! Enfin, c'est la preuve que mme le FMI peut apprendre de ses erreurs). Donc l aussi ce sont les politiques qui tiennent un discours diffrent des conomistes. Cela dit le dernier plan de sauvetage ne comporte pas de nouvelles mesures de rigueur il me semble.




> Et pourtant, on nous assure que c'est le bon systme. Permettez-moi d'en douter.


Encore, une fois, personne ne dit que c'est le bon systme. C'est simplement que nous nous sommes tous enferms dans un trou et que nous ne pouvons plus en sortir. Et qu'on ne voit pas trs bien dans quel autre trou nous pourrions nous enterrer aprs a.


@GPPro
Non, encore une fois tu appliques une grille de lecture franaise : en France, le but c'est le chef, l'Assemble n'est que le moyen de l'appuyer et les coalitions le moyen de le renforcer. Mais ce n'est pas vrai dans tous les pays : dans beaucoup d'entre eux, la finalit, c'est le Parlement car c'est lui qui dtient le pouvoir et le gouvernement n'est qu'un conseil restreint de ce parlement.

----------


## Aniki

Je prviens d'avance, je ne savait pas trop o poster ma question et comme je considre cette discution comme la bible de la politique explique aux nuls, c'est ici que je vais le faire.

En fait je me demandais si le prsident de la Rpublique est un fonctionaire.
J'imagine que oui. Mais le truc c'est que pour tre fonctionaire, il y a certaines conditions dont:



> 3 Le cas chant, si les mentions portes au bulletin n 2 de son casier judiciaire sont incompatibles avec l'exercice des fonctions


Source
Vous voyez surement o je veux en venir.
En effet, si des dputs, snateurs, ministres et autres prsidents (entre autres...) sont condamns pour des trucs du genre "Abus de pouvoir", "Abus de biens sociaux", "Conflit d'intrt" et autres joyeusets, ceux-ci ne devraient pas pouvoir garder leur poste et mme faire une croix sur leur carrire politique.

Pourquoi n'est-ce pas le cas ?




Petite parenthse au passage:



> ...Sans compter que le systme prvoyant de contrler ces conflits d'intrts (c'est surement pas le terme exact, mais vous voyez de quoi je parle) est juste  pter de rire...


Apparemment, il y avait un projet de loi pour viter les conflits d'intrts de nos politiciens, mais c'est pass  la trape... \o/

----------


## DonQuiche

@Anikinisan
Non, un lu n'est pas un fonctionnaire mme s'il existe entre eux des points communs (grille salariale base sur un indice commun et revaloris de la mme faon : si un ministre gle le salaire des fonctionnaires il gle le sien).

Concernant les dlits commis, la question a deux aspects :
* Il n'est pas ncessaire d'avoir un casier vierge pour tre lu.
* Certaines fonctions s'accompagnent d'une immunit temporaire : un lu ne peut tre poursuivi pendant la dure de son mandat et la dure de prescription est suspendue. Une fois celui-ci termin, la machine judiciaire peut reprendre son cours, on l'a vu avec Chirac rcemment condamn  deux ans avec sursis pour des faits trs anciens (temps avant la dcouverte + douze annes d'immunit + dure de l'enqute).
* Un juge peut infliger une priode de privation de droits civiques interdisant  un citoyen de voter ou d'tre lu. En pratique, cela est parfois mis en uvre mais rarement et toujours de faon lgre (Le Pen s'tait ainsi vu interdire de participer une lection du fait d'une privation de un an). La raison en est simple : c'est au peuple de choisir ses lus et il est trs discutable qu'un fonctionnaire puisse restreindre ce choix.

Concernant les conflits d'intrt, aucune loi ne pourrait les empcher. Au mieux elle pourrait interdire certains cas de figure, en punir d'autres, etc. Mais l aussi on peut trouver de nombreuses raisons pour procder avec prudence : un chef d'entreprise qui devient lu local est souvent en conflit d'intrt, la solution est-elle d'interdire  un entrepreneur de se prsenter aux lections ou de le forcer  abandonner l'entreprise qu'il a btie depuis vingt ans pour un mandat de cinq ans ? En loccurrence la loi ne prvoyait pas d'interdire les conflits d'intrt mais de forcer les lus  dvoiler publiquement des informations sur eux. Mais de quelles informations parle t-on ? Dvoiler le patrimoine me semble normal pour un lu. Mais quid des emplois de ses proches, qui ont souvent t source de conflits d'intrts ? C'est beaucoup problmatique sur le plan moral.

----------


## pmithrandir

En gnral, a part pour les trucage d'lections et les marchs publics, les peine d'intelligibilit sont rares. Elles sont considres comme une double peine empchant non seulement la personne de profiter de sa libert, mais aussi de se prsenter a ce qui peut tre assimil a une travail pour certain.

les deux affaires dont j'ai eu vent ayant entran une peine de ce type sont : 
 - Dassault a corbeille essonne pour trucage d'lections  rptition, condamn a 1 an de privation de ses droits civiques.(c'est tout !!!)
 - le prsident du conseil rgional d'ile de France accus d'avoir financ sur fond public une campagne le favorisant.(je ne sais plus si ca a t jug finalement).

En gnral, les pine sont de toute faon trs rduite, bien moins que ce a quoi on pourrait s'attendre(je donnerais au moins 10 pour ma part).

Le problme d'empcher les anciens condamns a se prsenter, c'est qu'il est facile de monter des affaires et de piger quelqu'un... ou de changer la loi pour qu'il soit finalement coupable.(bien pratique pour se dbarrasser d'opposants)

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir
Oui, un an pour de l'achat de voix, c'est quand mme peu. Le trucage d'lections est sans doute le seul cas o la peine d'inligibilit est lgitime et les sanctions trop faibles.

En revanche, les lois rtroactives sont inconstitutionnelles, pas de crainte l-dessus.

----------


## pmithrandir

> @pmithrandir
> Oui, un an pour de l'achat de voix, c'est quand mme peu. Le trucage d'lections est sans doute le seul cas o la peine d'inligibilit est lgitime et les sanctions trop faibles.
> 
> En revanche, les lois rtroactives sont inconstitutionnelles, pas de crainte l-dessus.


La constitution ... ca n'est qu'une loi un peu plus difficile a changer.

Prenons l'actualit par exemple, en Hongrie, le partie qui a 2/3 du parlement peut  loisir la changer et  donc dclarer conforme a la constitution nombre de choses assez tranges.
En particulier, la non prescription des crimes communistes qui fait que presque tout l'opposition est maintenant musele.

Pour ma part, je vois plusieurs cas ou l'inligibilit est lgitime : 
 - abus de bien sociaux(emploi fictifs par exemple)
 - trucage de march public
 - trucage d'lections(dassault) ou compte de campagne faux.(balladur)

Mais bon, c'est toujours le mme problme, il faut que ca soit en rapport avec le crime. Des comptes de campagne avec 100 euros qui disparaissent, ce n'est pas la mm chose que d'autres avec 2.55 millions d'euros en liquide...

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait je me demandais si le prsident de la Rpublique est un fonctionaire.
> J'imagine que oui.


Non. Un lu a un mandat, une fonction, mais ce n'est pas un mtier, d'o -entre autres- des rgimes particuliers vis--vis du chmage et des cotisations.
Les lus reoivent une indemnit, pas un salaire (comme les stagiaires).

Et pour tre fonctionnaire, il faut tre salari  ::):

----------


## Aniki

Merci pour ces prcisions.
Donc nos ministres ne sont pas fonctionnaires. Ceci explique cela.

Pour les confilts d'intrts, a peut effectivement tre dlicat dans certains cas, mais en ce moment, on a de bons gros exemples qui ne font aucun doutes (l tout de suite je pense  Xavier Bertrand mais ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent). Et des ministres qui se moquent perdument de leur travail au profit de leur portefeuille (et dans ce cas prcit, aux dpends de la sant de nombre de personnes) ne mritent pas de pouvoir continuer la politique.

Enfin, a n'est que mon avi, et si c'tait appliqu, on dcapiterait le pouvoir franais.  ::aie::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Donc nos ministres ne sont pas fonctionnaires. Ceci explique cela.


Les ministres ne sont pas lus, ils sont nomins, c'est un peu diffrent  :;):

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les ministres ne sont pas lus, ils sont nomins, c'est un peu diffrent


Nomms, mme. Ce ne sont pas des starlettes concourant pour un oscar, aucun prix ne rcompense leurs talents de comdiens.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Nomms, mme. Ce ne sont pas des starlettes concourant pour un oscar, aucun prix ne rcompense leurs talents de comdiens.


Je sais, c'est un jeu de mots dlibr parce que quand on voit certains on peut lgitimement avoir des doutes.  ::mouarf::

----------


## DonQuiche

Cela dit on peut reconnatre  la classe politique le mrite de souvent nous gratifier de bons mots et mme d'clairs de lucidit : prix de l'humour politique "Dans sa forme historique, le PC est mort ; mais il a encore de lavenir" "Quel est le fminin de candidat aux cantonales ? Cest supplante" "Je suis lhomme le plus honnte du monde" (Patrick Balkany) "Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5  6% ; moi je fais campagne auprs des cons." "Les retraits de l'UIMM, c'est mieux que la valise RTL" "Johnny Hallyday qui annonce son intention de rester franais et Bernard Laporte qui entre au gouvernement, c'est une priode faste pour l'intelligence franaise" "J'ai t longtemps un jeune conformiste, et sans doute formiste tait-il de trop" "Je suis peut-tre nul, mais le ministre, c'est moi" "Les coupures de presse sont celles qui cicatrisent le plus vite " "Je ne suis candidat  rien" (Sarkozy en 2005) "Cest lunion dun postier et dune timbre" (DSK,  propos de lalliance LO-LCR) "Cette semaine, le gouvernement fait un sans faute ; il est vrai que nous ne sommes que mardi" "J'ai t avocat pendant 28 ans et Garde des Sceaux pendant 28 jours. Si je suis le seul ministre de la Justice  ne pas avoir commis d'erreur, c'est parce que je n'ai pas eu le temps" "Ce n'est pas parce que nous sommes un parti charnire qu'il faut nous prendre pour des gonds" "Saint Louis rendait la justice sous un chne. Pierre Arpaillange la rend comme un gland" "Heureusement quon vous a ; et, en plus, je suis sincre" (Bernadette Chirac, sadressant  Nicolas Sarkozy) " mon ge limmortalit est devenue une valeur refuge" (Valry Giscard dEstaing, reu  lAcadmie franaise)

----------


## Hephaistos007

J'ai la flemme de lire les 15 pages prcdentes mais j'aimerai ragir quand mme :

Pour ma part, ce n'est pas tant que la nation ai une dette qui m'inquite, mais que nous devions nous acquitter d'normes intrts sur cette dette (appele "service" de la dette).

La faute  tout ceux qui ont livr ce domaine au secteur priv...

----------


## Benoit_Durand

Quelle serait l'autre solution ? Que seuls les tats puissent prter  d'autres tats ?
La France prtait de l'argent  la Grece  un taux de 5%, pas norme mais c'est dj consquent.

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Quelle serait l'autre solution ? Que seuls les tats puissent prter  d'autres tats ?
> La France prtait de l'argent  la Grece  un taux de 5%, pas norme mais c'est dj consquent.


Oui, d'tats  tats ou par la Banque centrale europenne (taux  1%). On peut mme imaginer un taux  0% entre tats de la zone euro, sinon  quoi sert la solidarit/confiance des pays membres (ceci suppose de regarder  2 fois qui rentre dans la zone videmment  :;): ) ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai la flemme de lire les 15 pages prcdentes mais j'aimerai ragir quand mme :
> 
> Pour ma part, ce n'est pas tant que la nation ai une dette qui m'inquite, mais que nous devions nous acquitter d'normes intrts sur cette dette (appele "service" de la dette).
> 
> La faute  tout ceux qui ont livr ce domaine au secteur priv...


La mthode traditionelle pour gerer la dette et ses interts, c'est la combinaison de la croissance et de l'inflation....en priode de forte croissance, entre l'inflation et la croissance elle-mme, l'tat peut se permettre d'tre dficitaire chaque anne.

Un tat ou une entreprise en forte croissance vit sur la dette, c'est normal et dsirable car cela permet d'investir plus aujourd'hui sur le principe que demain, avec des revenus accrus, l'on pourra rembourser la dette.

quilibrer les comptes peut parfois devenir une ncessit en priode de stagnation, mais c'est aussi s'enfermer dans la logique de la stagnation, reduire les investissements car on n'ose pas parier sur la croissance.

----------


## Acropole

> Oui, d'tats  tats ou par la Banque centrale europenne (taux  1%). On peut mme imaginer un taux  0% entre tats de la zone euro, sinon  quoi sert la solidarit/confiance des pays membres (ceci suppose de regarder  2 fois qui rentre dans la zone videmment ) ?


Un systme  taux 0% est un systme qui va invitablement vers la faillite.
Comme il y'a _toujours_ une possibilit de dfaut de paiement, s'il y'a 0% de chances de gagner de l'argent, alors  la longue, et  une vitesse qui dpend du volume, c'est la faillite assure.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, d'tats  tats ou par la Banque centrale europenne (taux  1%). On peut mme imaginer un taux  0% entre tats de la zone euro, sinon  quoi sert la solidarit/confiance des pays membres (ceci suppose de regarder  2 fois qui rentre dans la zone videmment ) ?


Encore un qui fait de l'conomie comme une de mes voitures fait de l'huile.

----------


## Barsy

Voici une vido intressante qui peut permettre  ceux qui font de l'huile comme une voiture fait de l'conomie de comprendre quelques trucs :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8xBzcLYRs

----------


## GPPro

> Voici une vido intressante qui peut permettre  ceux qui font de l'huile comme une voiture fait de l'conomie de comprendre quelques trucs :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZE8xBzcLYRs


Sauf que vous ne faites pas de l'conomie (je cite ton message mais a ne s'adresse pas forcment  toi directement), mais que vous fates de la promotion de la version de l'conomie promue par les dfenseurs du capitalisme. Et a, ce n'est pas la mme chose. Les taux d'intrt n'ont de signification que dans le capitalisme, pas dans l'conomie en gnral.

Il faut faire un peu attention avant de vouloir se poser en donneurs de leons...

----------


## Barsy

> Sauf que vous ne faites pas de l'conomie (je cite ton message mais a ne s'adresse pas forcment  toi directement), mais que vous fates de la promotion de la version de l'conomie promue par les dfenseurs du capitalisme. Et a, ce n'est pas la mme chose. Les taux d'intrt n'ont de signification que dans le capitalisme, pas dans l'conomie en gnral.
> 
> Il faut faire un peu attention avant de vouloir se poser en donneurs de leons...


Tu as regard la vido au moins ? Si tu l'avais fait, tu te serais aperu que celle-ci tait plutt critique envers le systme actuel...

Et concernant les taux d'intrt, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire qu'ils n'ont pas de signification. En fait, il te faudrait argumenter davantage plutt que d'arriver et de dire "il suffirait de mettre des taux d'emprunt  0%".
Sinon, moi je vais faire de l'conomie comme toi : Il suffirait que tout soit gratuit, il suffirait qu'on soit tous milliardaire, il suffirait qu'on s'aime, il suffirait d'aimer, nous ferions de ce monde un rve...

----------


## DonQuiche

> La mthode traditionelle pour gerer la dette et ses interts, c'est la combinaison de la croissance et de l'inflation....en priode de forte croissance, entre l'inflation et la croissance elle-mme, l'tat peut se permettre d'tre dficitaire chaque anne.
> 
> Un tat ou une entreprise en forte croissance vit sur la dette, c'est normal et dsirable car cela permet d'investir plus aujourd'hui sur le principe que demain, avec des revenus accrus, l'on pourra rembourser la dette.
> 
> quilibrer les comptes peut parfois devenir une ncessit en priode de stagnation, mais c'est aussi s'enfermer dans la logique de la stagnation, reduire les investissements car on n'ose pas parier sur la croissance.


Oui mais non.
Une dette quivalent  3% du PIB quand l'Etat pse moins de 25% de ce dernier, cela reprsente un dficit de plus de 10%. Pour que tout fonctionne comme tu l'as expliqu, il aurait fallut que le retour sur investissement soit de 10%  long terme. La part des investissements visant  accrotre la productivit est en ralit faible dans le budget de l'Etat. Si les dpenses d'ducation sont maintenues constantes, par exemple, on peut estimer que ces dpenses ne visent qu' maintenir la productivit (en omettant le rattrapage vis--vis des plus gs).

NB : La dette porte en ralit sur l'Etat, les collectivits locales et les organismes publics (scurit sociale, etc, qui psent plus que l'Etat lui-mme). Si on vire les collectivits locales, le chmage et les allocations familiales, qui sont ngligeables, restent l'Etat d'un ct et la scurit sociale + les retraites de l'autre. Et comme sant+retraite ne servent, *sur le seul plan conomique*, au mieux qu' maintenir la productivit actuelle (et qu'en ralit, au point o nous en somment, toute nouvelle dpense de sant diminue notre productivit), j'ai simplifi en considrant l'Etat comme le seul  raliser des investissements visant  accrotre la productivit.

----------


## souviron34

> Les taux d'intrt n'ont de signification que dans le capitalisme, pas dans l'conomie en gnral.


 ::roll::  rhaaa les oeillres idologiques...

C'est trange, mais dj du temps des Phniciens, des dynasties Ming, des Babyloniens, etc etc, puis des Romains, puis du Moyen-Age, il y avait des "prteurs", qui appliquaient dj une augmentation du capital rembours par rapport au montant qu'ils prtaient..

Alors oui, l'argent (ou une "monnaie d'change") est la base de la Socit, mais il (elle) n'est pas synonyme de capitalisme, ou alors toute l'Histoire de l'Humanit est capitaliste,  quelques tribus amazoniiennes prs...

----------


## GPPro

> rhaaa les oeillres idologiques...
> 
> C'est trange, mais dj du temps des Phniciens, des dynasties Ming, des Babyloniens, etc etc, puis des Romains, puis du Moyen-Age, il y avait des "prteurs", qui appliquaient dj une augmentation du capital rembours par rapport au montant qu'ils prtaient..
> 
> Alors oui, l'argent (ou une "monnaie d'change") est la base de la Socit, mais il (elle) n'est pas synonyme de capitalisme, ou alors toute l'Histoire de l'Humanit est capitaliste,  quelques tribus amazoniiennes prs...


(Je passe sur les critiques  base d'idologie (quelle surprise !) qui n'apportent rien au dbat...)

Elle l'est... Une socit base sur le commerce est essentiellement capitaliste puisque les marchands les plus performants se retrouvent avec plus de fonds que ce qu'ils peuvent utiliser et leur cherchent donc de nouveaux dboucher, de l  penser  l'usure il n'y a qu'un pas... Et faire travailler des capitaux, c'est bien ce qu'on appelle le capitalisme ?

----------


## GPPro

> Tu as regard la vido au moins ? Si tu l'avais fait, tu te serais aperu que celle-ci tait plutt critique envers le systme actuel...
> 
> Et concernant les taux d'intrt, je ne vois pas ce qui te fait dire qu'ils n'ont pas de signification. En fait, il te faudrait argumenter davantage plutt que d'arriver et de dire "il suffirait de mettre des taux d'emprunt  0%".
> Sinon, moi je vais faire de l'conomie comme toi : Il suffirait que tout soit gratuit, il suffirait qu'on soit tous milliardaire, il suffirait qu'on s'aime, il suffirait d'aimer, nous ferions de ce monde un rve...


Et toi tu aurais d lire mon message dans son entier (genre juste la premire phrase)... No comment.

----------


## Barsy

> Et toi tu aurais d lire mon message dans son entier (genre juste la premire phrase)... No comment.


Alors pourquoi as-tu cit mon message puisque apparemment, ni moi, ni la vido que j'ai post n'taient concerns par ton commentaire ?
Le fait que tu dises que tu ne t'adresses pas  moi directement (donc indirectement j'imagine  ::roll:: ) ne m'empche pas de te demander d'argumenter davantage sur les taux d'emprunt  0%.

Donc j'attends toujours que tu nous expliques plus en dtail tes ides. (et l je m'adresse  toi directement, donc tu pourras tout  fait citer ce message dans ta prochaine intervention)

----------


## GPPro

> Alors pourquoi as-tu cit mon message puisque apparemment, ni moi, ni la vido que j'ai post n'taient concerns par ton commentaire ?
> Le fait que tu dises que tu ne t'adresses pas  moi directement (donc indirectement j'imagine ) ne m'empche pas de te demander d'argumenter davantage sur les taux d'emprunt  0%.
> 
> Donc j'attends toujours que tu nous expliques plus en dtail tes ides. (et l je m'adresse  toi directement, donc tu pourras tout  fait citer ce message dans ton prochain)


Ouh l je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais exposer mes ides. J'ai juste signal que prtendre que les taux d'intrts existaient forcment dans toutes les thories conomiques tait un poil rducteur (euphmisme).

----------


## DonQuiche

Si l'on regarde les dfinitions thoriques du capitalisme (systme favorisant l'accumulation de capital, systme dans lequel les moyens de production sont privs, etc), la quasi-totalit de l'Histoire est effectivement capitaliste. Mais par capitalisme on entend gnralement le systme qui a succd au fodalisme, dans lequel les moyens de productions taient concentrs entre trs peu de mains et les biens produits destins  la consommation locale plutt qu' la vente sur des marchs. Dans ce systme les changes marchands sont minoritaires : le paysan assure lui-mme la production de l'essentiel de ses besoins (nourriture, logement et nergie), et l'essentiel de la rmunration d'un artisan est constitue du gte et du couvert. Pour autant il existait certes dj des activits de nature capitaliste (avec usure, assurance, etc) mais elles ne concernaient qu'une maigre fraction de l'conomie, essentiellement quelques biens de luxe (commerce longue distance).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ouh l je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais exposer mes ides. J'ai juste signal que prtendre que les taux d'intrts existaient forcment dans toutes les thories conomiques tait un poil rducteur (euphmisme).


Et pourtant, les taux dintrt ont bel et bien exist dans toutes les conomies majeures jusqu' prsent (y compris, par exemple, l'URSS et la Chine).

----------


## GPPro

> Et pourtant, les taux dintrt ont bel et bien exist dans toutes les conomies majeures jusqu' prsent (y compris, par exemple, l'URSS et la Chine).


Et ca en fait donc un concept indispensable ? Les assassins et les violeurs aussi ont exist dans toutes les socits...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> NB : La dette porte en ralit sur l'Etat, les collectivits locales et les organismes publics (scurit sociale, etc, qui psent plus que l'Etat lui-mme). Si on vire les collectivits locales, le chmage et les allocations familiales, qui sont ngligeables, restent l'Etat d'un ct et la scurit sociale + les retraites de l'autre. Et comme sant+retraite ne servent, *sur le seul plan conomique*, au mieux qu' maintenir la productivit actuelle (et qu'en ralit, au point o nous en somment, toute nouvelle dpense de sant diminue notre productivit), j'ai simplifi en considrant l'Etat comme le seul  raliser des investissements visant  accrotre la productivit.


Dans un tat unitaire (Royaume-Uni, France, les Pays-Bas aujourd'hui), les collectivits locales, les diverse caisses spcifiques sont toutes des manations de l'tat. Sparer leur dette de celle de l'tat c'est un peu comme sparer la dette d'une filiale de celle de son groupe, a n'a pas beaucoup de sens car le groupe est en principe solidaire de la filiale, et mme s'il parvient  esquiver les crditeurs cela se rpercutera sur les taux d'intrts qu'il paye. 

Dans un tat fdral (USA, Allemagne, Pays-Bas avant), ce n'est pas forcement vrai.




> Oui mais non.
> Une dette quivalent  3% du PIB quand l'Etat pse moins de 25% de ce dernier, cela reprsente un dficit de plus de 10%. Pour que tout fonctionne comme tu l'as expliqu, il aurait fallut que le retour sur investissement soit de 10%  long terme. La part des investissements visant  accrotre la productivit est en ralit faible dans le budget de l'Etat. Si les dpenses d'ducation sont maintenues constantes, par exemple, on peut estimer que ces dpenses ne visent qu' maintenir la productivit (en omettant le rattrapage vis--vis des plus gs).


L je ne comprends pas ta logique....que les dpenses visant  accrotre la production (et non pas la productivit, la croissance peut tre d'origine purement dmographique sans changer l'argument) viennent de l'tat ou du priv ne change rien. Ce qui compte, c'est qu'il y a une somme de (maintenance du capital + accroissement du capital); si l'tat investit moins dans l'ducation il y a perte de capital productif, donc soit le priv remplace l'investissement (avec des sommes empruntes ou redployes) soit la croissance va souffrir.

Il peut y avoir des dpense non productives (gaspillage, dividendes) mais pour les juguler on rentre souvent dans le domaine du comportement humain--il faut plus qu'une simple dcision, il faut mettre en place des contrles et donc il y a un cot (financier, et souvent politique et/ou relationnel)  ces contrles .

Pour ton exemple chiffr, en supposant que tu veux parler d'un dficit (et non d'une dette) de 3% du PIB: avec une croissance de 3%, des taux de 8%, des prts sur 10 ans, et 25% du PIB pour l'tat,  moins d'avoir des taux d'intrts normes, l'tat sera toujours en mesure de payer ses dettes avec la croissance, donc la dette sera stable, les crditeurs seront rembourss, l'tat dpensera et tout le monde sera content.

En gardant 3 chiffres significatifs:
3% de croissance sur 10 ans: 1.03^10 =1.344 => croissance aggrge de 34.4%
Prt  intrt compos, au taux de 8%, sur 10 ans pour 3% du PIB: 0.030*1.08^10=0.064 > Cot total 6.4% du PIB
25% des 34.4% de croissance: 8.6% en plus.

C'tait un exemple  inflation nulle, or l'inflation rduit le cot de l'argent. De plus, j'ai mis l'hypothse d'un taux de 8% avec des intrts composs: or la France met des obligations avec des intrts simples, avec un taux qui tourne actuellement autour de 2.5% pour des OAT sur 10 ans. Donc, avec une bonne croissance 3% du PIB de dficit, ce serait facilement supportable pour votre pays.

----------


## DonQuiche

Au temps pour moi, tant que laccroissement de recettes de l'anne N est suprieur  l'endettement de l'anne N-1, on peut effectivement rembourser (pour des prts  un an sans intrt, afin de reformuler ce que tu dmontrais par le calcul). Ce qui me drangeait  l'origine c'tait le fait que le dficit visait  payer les dpenses courantes plutt que de nouveaux investissements (ce qui est diffrent de la situation d'une entreprise qui, mme si elle paye ainsi les dpenses courantes, le fait a priori parce qu'elle a dj concd de nouveaux investissements). Mais, comme tu l'as fait remarquer, ces dpenses de l'Etat se retrouveront dans le secteur priv qui, lui, fera ce qu'il faut pour accrotre la production.

Aprs, concernant la France en particulier, nous avons t la plupart du temps en-dessous des 3% de croissance et au-dessus des 3% de dficit, d'o nos problmes actuels. Mais je te remercie pour cette intervention claire, dtaille et instructive.

----------


## Barsy

> Il peut y avoir des dpense non productives (gaspillage, dividendes) mais pour les juguler on rentre souvent dans le domaine du comportement humain--il faut plus qu'une simple dcision, il faut mettre en place des contrles et donc il y a un cot (financier, et souvent politique et/ou relationnel)  ces contrles .


En fait, le "cot" des contrles est plus souvent temporel que financier. Lorsque l'on fait appel  des fonds publics, c'est toute la machine administrative qui se met en marche et cela peut durer des annes avant qu'un projet soit financ.
C'est un des avantages de passer par des fonds privs.




> Ouh l je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais exposer mes ides. J'ai juste signal que prtendre que les taux d'intrts existaient forcment dans toutes les thories conomiques tait un poil rducteur (euphmisme).


C'est ce qu'on appelle un bide a non ?  ::aie:: 

"Je propose que les taux d'emprunt soient  0% !!
- Intressant, mais comment on fait ?
- Ben je sais pas, j'ai juste dis a parce que a sonnait bien..."

A votre tour maintenant de proposer des solutions pour un monde meilleur comme GPPro. Je me lance : Je propose la fin du chmage et que tout le monde ait un travail, que tout le monde soit riche et heureux, qu'il y ait la paix dans le monde et que plus personne ne crve de faim, que les retraits arrte de faire leurs courses le samedi et que toutes les queues aux caisses des supermarchs aillent plus vite que leurs voisines comme a tout le monde est content, qu'on puisse tous avoir un pavillon de 200m avec un terrain de 2 hectares et avec vue sur la mer !!

----------


## GPPro

> En fait, le "cot" des contrles est plus souvent temporel que financier. Lorsque l'on fait appel  des fonds publics, c'est toute la machine administrative qui se met en marche et cela peut durer des annes avant qu'un projet soit financ.
> C'est un des avantages de passer par des fonds privs.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est ce qu'on appelle un bide a non ? 
> 
> "Je propose que les taux d'emprunt soient  0% !!
> - Intressant, mais comment on fait ?
> ...


Je pense que tu devrais apprendre  lire et ensuite relire mon post.

J'avais lu un truc sur les gens  court d'arguments sur les forums qui se rfugient dans l'humour...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je me lance : Je propose la fin du chmage et que tout le monde ait un travail, que tout le monde soit riche et heureux, qu'il y ait la paix dans le monde et que plus personne ne crve de faim, que les retraits arrte de faire leurs courses le samedi et que toutes les queues aux caisses des supermarchs aillent plus vite que leurs voisines comme a tout le monde est content, qu'on puisse tous avoir un pavillon de 200m avec un terrain de 2 hectares et avec vue sur la mer !!


Je pense que c'est parfaitement raliste. Il suffit juste de corriger une situation dmente : en l'occurence, la multiplication par 7 de la population de la plante en 150 ans, par  ngligence/idologie/humanisme mal plac.

----------


## Barsy

> Je pense que tu devrais apprendre  lire et ensuite relire mon post.
> 
> J'avais lu un truc sur les gens  court d'arguments sur les forums qui se rfugient dans l'humour...


Pourtant, malgr ton manque d'humour, j'attends toujours tes arguments  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Pourtant, malgr ton manque d'humour, j'attends toujours tes arguments


Je pense que tu as vraiment un problme de comprhension... Je n'ai aps dit "les taux d'intrts doivent tre  0%". J'ai dit que les taux d'intrt taient une spcificit du capitalisme (tant donn que c'est associ  la notion de travail d'un capital). C'est un fait, pas mon avis, je ne vois pas en quoi j'ai  argumenter.

Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre a, je ne peux vraiment rien de plus pour toi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et ca en fait donc un concept indispensable ? Les assassins et les violeurs aussi ont exist dans toutes les socits...


Ben, propose un systme sans intrts (donc sans inflation j'imagine ?) qui tienne la route, o le gars qui dcide d'amasser des ronds va pas finir par paralyser le systme.

----------


## Barsy

> Je pense que tu as vraiment un problme de comprhension... Je n'ai aps dit "les taux d'intrts doivent tre  0%". J'ai dit que les taux d'intrt taient une spcificit du capitalisme (tant donn que c'est associ  la notion de travail d'un capital). C'est un fait, pas mon avis, je ne vois pas en quoi j'ai  argumenter.
> 
> Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre a, je ne peux vraiment rien de plus pour toi.


Non, tu ne l'as pas crit correctement, ce n'est pas un "fait", c'est une "fe" !! Pareil que dans les contes que tu lis avant de t'endormir.

Cela dit, il existe un cas o un taux  0% peut s'appliquer : dans le cas d'une dflation...  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Dans ce systme les changes marchands sont minoritaires : *le paysan assure lui-mme la production de l'essentiel de ses besoins* (nourriture, logement et nergie), et *l'essentiel de la rmunration d'un artisan est constitue du gte et du couvert*.


A ce propos :

Sur le premier point, c'est (malheureusement) justement l qu'il y a une faille depuis les annes 70 : dans le rapport INDED/CNRS que j'ai mentionn  2 reprises (_une fois dans la discussion sur le Rchauffement_) ils notaient comme fait sociologique la disparition au cours des annes 60 des paysans, au profit des agriculteurs. A la diffrence des paysans, les agriculteurs ne subviennent plus  leurs besoins propres (_un cralier ne fait pas de vaches ou de porc, et rciproquement_) en norriture, et mme en plantations, ils doivent acheter tous les ans de l'engrais, des semences, etc.. choses qu'un paysan reyclait d'une anne sur l'autre en mettant de ct une partie de sa rcolte.. En bref, l'agriculteur a systmatiquement besoin d'argent, l o pour le paysan il pouvait y avoir troc avec les voisins..

Sur le second point, ce n'est pas franchement vrai : les artisans ayant construit Notre-Dame ont t grassement pays, de mme que pour la plupart des cathdrales, et  les forgerons, tisserands, verriers, et menuisiers se faisaient payer leur travail, leur gte leur appartenant la plupart du temps (_construits de leurs mains ou pass de la gnration prcdente_)

----------


## Invit

> J'ai dit que les taux d'intrt taient une spcificit du capitalisme (tant donn que c'est associ  la notion de travail d'un capital). C'est un fait, pas mon avis, je ne vois pas en quoi j'ai  argumenter.


Le taux d'intrt est une notion gnrale en conomie, capitaliste ou pas. A la base, ca exprime le fait que pour un individu, un euro (ou un sac de pommes de terre si tu es dans une conomie de troc) aujourd'hui a (un peu) plus de valeur qu'un euro dans une semaine, et (beaucoup) plus de valeur qu'un euro dans un sicle. 

L'ide gnrale, c'est que la disponibilit immdiate d'un bien a une valeur, dont le taux d'intrt rend compte. (Ensuite, il y a d'autres lments qui entrent dans le calcul, comme le risque) 

Cette notion n'est pas spcialement capitaliste, Marx en parle, par exemple... En fait, je serais curieux de lire un auteur qui arrive  parler de monnaie ou mme d'changes sans y faire rfrence.

Francois

----------


## Hephaistos007

> Encore un qui fait de l'conomie comme une de mes voitures fait de l'huile.


Je n'ai pas la prtention d'tre un grand conomiste comme toi, mais au moins j'ai lanc un dbat.

A ceux qui s'offusquent d'un prt  taux 0% (alors que la BCE prte  1% hein) : je rappelle que le dbat est centr sur le prt d'tats  tats, d'une mme zone. Je ne parle pas de particuliers ici. 
Une nation, sa solidit financire, son bien-tre, n'est en rien comparable  celle d'un simple particulier. C'est de la macro-conomie, pas de la micro-conomie.

Enfin, un dernier dtail : louer sa voiture, louer son logement, louer son argent (un prt donc) rapporte un revenu, appel revenu du capital (versus revenu du travail). a me drange pas le moins du monde, mais nier le lien vident avec le mot "capitalisme" c'est juste drle.

----------


## GPPro

> Je n'ai pas la prtention d'tre un grand conomiste comme toi, mais au moins j'ai lanc un dbat.
> 
> A ceux qui s'offusquent d'un prt  taux 0% (alors que la BCE prte  1% hein) : je rappelle que le dbat est centr sur le prt d'tats  tats, d'une mme zone. Je ne parle pas de particuliers ici. 
> Une nation, sa solidit financire, son bien-tre, n'est en rien comparable  celle d'un simple particulier. C'est de la macro-conomie, pas de la micro-conomie.
> 
> Enfin, un dernier dtail : louer sa voiture, louer son logement, louer son argent (un prt donc) rapporte un revenu, appel revenu du capital (versus revenu du travail). a me drange pas le moins du monde, mais nier le lien vident avec le mot "capitalisme" c'est juste drle.


Merci, je me sens moins seul !

C'est marrant que dans certain cas appeler un chat un  chat hrisse le poil de certains... (pas taper, c'est lundi matin !!!).

----------


## Barsy

> Je n'ai pas la prtention d'tre un grand conomiste comme toi, mais au moins j'ai lanc un dbat.
> 
> A ceux qui s'offusquent d'un prt  taux 0% (alors que la BCE prte  1% hein) : je rappelle que le dbat est centr sur le prt d'tats  tats, d'une mme zone. Je ne parle pas de particuliers ici. 
> Une nation, sa solidit financire, son bien-tre, n'est en rien comparable  celle d'un simple particulier. C'est de la macro-conomie, pas de la micro-conomie.
> 
> Enfin, un dernier dtail : louer sa voiture, louer son logement, louer son argent (un prt donc) rapporte un revenu, appel revenu du capital (versus revenu du travail). a me drange pas le moins du monde, mais nier le lien vident avec le mot "capitalisme" c'est juste drle.


Mais a ne rpond toujours pas au problme : Comment un tat dj endett peut-il prter  un autre tat  un taux de 0% sans s'endetter davantage ?

PS : Concernant la BCE, le fonctionnement n'a rien  voir avec un "prt classique". Je vous invite  regarder la vido que j'ai post.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais a ne rpond toujours pas au problme : Comment un tat dj endett peut-il prter  un autre tat  un taux de 0% sans s'endetter davantage ?


Le prt  taux zero, c'est une subvention: on fait "cadeau" du cot de l'argent au dbiteur. a peut bien sur arriver, mais il faut garder  l'sprit que c'est un prt plus un don.

Sinon un tat comme la France qui prte  un autre comme la Grce au mme prix qu'il emprunte lui-mme, c'est dj pas mal, vu que la France et la Grce ne paient pas du tout les mmes intrts. a veut aussi dire que ce serait la France qui assume le risque de la Grce, ce qui n'est pas rien (mais peut-tre mieux que les consquences pour la zone Euro de voir un pays membre en banqueroute).

P.S. les notion d'intrts et de capital existent bien sur en dehors du capitalisme. Le mot "capitalisme" dsigne un sytme o les capitalistes privs contrlent la production par le salariat.

----------


## Mat.M

> Le taux d'intrt est une notion gnrale en conomie, capitaliste ou pas. A la base, ca exprime le fait que pour un individu, un euro (ou un sac de pommes de terre si tu es dans une conomie de troc) aujourd'hui a (un peu) plus de valeur qu'un euro dans une semaine, et (beaucoup) plus de valeur qu'un euro dans un sicle. 
> 
> Francois


c'est tout  fait exact;
d'ailleurs la notion de "taux d'intrt" n'est pas nouvelle...
il me semble que jadis on parlait de taux d'usure sous l'Ancien Rgime
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usure_(finance)

----------


## Mat.M

> Je pense que tu as vraiment un problme de comprhension... Je n'ai aps dit "les taux d'intrts doivent tre  0%". J'ai dit que les taux d'intrt taient une spcificit du capitalisme (tant donn que c'est associ  la notion de travail d'un capital). C'est un fait, pas mon avis, je ne vois pas en quoi j'ai  argumenter.


comme  mentionn dans ma rponse prcdente emprunter de l'argent ou des valeurs c'est quelque chose qui n'est pas nouveau et spcifique du capitalisme.
Le capitalisme c'est une forme d'conomie relativement rcente.
Pendant le Moyen-Age les paysans empruntaient au Seigneur qui les protger de quoi obtenir des moyens de production... ( charrue, animal de trait...)
C'est comme croire que la Mondialisation ce soit nouveau : lorsque les grandes civilisations ont commenc  se dvelopper , elles changaient avec d'autres peuples des biens.
Par exemple la Mditerranne a t en tout temps un lieu d'changes commerciaux,du temps des gyptiens, des grecs etc...
ou alors le commerce triangulaire du temps des colonies:on importait des esclaves d'Afrique pour les faire travailler aux Antilles et rapporter des pices des les




> rhaaa les oeillres idologiques...
> 
> C'est trange, mais dj du temps des Phniciens, des dynasties Ming, des Babyloniens, etc etc, puis des Romains, puis du Moyen-Age, il y avait des "prteurs", qui appliquaient dj une augmentation du capital rembours par rapport au montant qu'ils prtaient..
> 
> Alors oui, l'argent (ou une "monnaie d'change") est la base de la Socit, mais il (elle) n'est pas synonyme de capitalisme, ou alors toute l'Histoire de l'Humanit est capitaliste,  quelques tribus amazoniiennes prs...


oups mea culpa j'avais pas vu cette rponse  ::lol::

----------


## Mat.M

> mais que vous fates de la promotion de la version de l'conomie promue par les dfenseurs du capitalisme. Et a, ce n'est pas la mme chose. Les taux d'intrt n'ont de signification que dans le capitalisme, pas dans l'conomie en gnral.


ok d'accord mais tu veux revenir au communisme ?
C'est un choix qui peut s'envisager mais conomiquement c'est pas possible;un pays qui conserve une conomie communiste va invitablement tre dpass par  les autres pays avec une conomie capitaliste performante

----------


## grafikm_fr

> un pays qui conserve une conomie communiste va invitablement tre dpass par  les autres pays avec une conomie capitaliste performante


Hihi. Dis a aux Chinois.  ::mouarf:: 
Parce que pour le moment, les pays capitalistes dtruisent joyeusement leur conomie en dlocalisant tout ce qui passe et en s'endettant  tout va. Alors cot performance, ils repasseront.

----------


## BenoitM

La Chine n'a de communiste  que le nom
Communiste ne veut pas dire forcment mal gr. Meme si ca a t le cas.
Et capitalisme ne veut pas dire forcment bien gr

Il y a souvent de mauvaise interprtation par exemple on dit que les fonctionnaires ont la scurit d'emploi, mais le principe c'tait l'tat doit retrouver une fonction  la personne si le poste qu'elle occupe n'est plus utile.
De plus l'tat peut toujours vir une personne pour faute grave or certain pense que fonctionnaire et scurit d'emploi = je peux me tourner les pousses ou faire n'importe quoi...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La Chine n'a de communiste  que le nom


Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction en crivant un troll pareil?




> Communiste ne veut pas dire forcment mal gr. [...] Et capitalisme ne veut pas dire forcment bien gr


Ouais, donc dire comme Mat.M que l'conomie capitaliste est "plus performante" est une connerie, parce que a ne va absolument pas de soi. CQFD.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Aprs, concernant la France en particulier, nous avons t la plupart du temps en-dessous des 3% de croissance et au-dessus des 3% de dficit, d'o nos problmes actuels.


Je me permets de revenir sur ce point: la valeur de 3% est symbolique, dans les faits, un gouvernement se doit de calculer son dficit possible sur la base de ses perspectives de croissance et du cot de l'argent qu'il paie (comme une entreprise d'ailleurs). C'est pourquoi je trouve que le "pacte de stabilit" Europen est une aberration, car les pays de la zone Euro peuvent suporter des deficits trs variables. 

Que le Portugal (14.62% d'intrts sur ses obligations  10 ans, -1.7% de croissance) et l'Allemagne (1.93% d'intrts sur ses obligations  10 ans, 2.5% de croissance) s'engagent  avoir la mme politique budgetaire, et l'un de ces pays va forcement avoir une mauvaise politique budgetaire.

D'autre part, accrotre la dette _sur le court terme_ peut tout de mme tre une politique viable, si cela permet de relancer la croissance. C'est mme la stratgie qui a permit de sortir de la grand dpression des annes 30. Par contre, a ne peut bien sr pas tre une stratgie perenne.

De plus, aujourd'hui les gouvernments des pays developps ont une marge de manoeuvre plus rduite que dans les annes 30. Leur situation sur les marchs mondiaux est moin dominante, ils ne sortent pas d'une priode de trs forte croissance, et les tats comme les entreprises sont entrs dans la crise actuelle avec un niveau d'endettement dj lev. De faon gnrale, cette crise semble moins aige que celle de 29 dans tous les sens du terme, c'est--dire  la fois moins svre mais aussi plus durable. Il me semble que les causes sont plus profondes et que les effets cycliques jouent moins.

P.S. pour les chiffres de croissance du Portugal et de l'Allemagne, ce sont des extrapolations sur le prvisionnel de Janvier 2012, donc trs trs approximatifs. Ils ne sont l que pour donner une tendance gnrale.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction en crivant un troll pareil?
> 
> 
> Ouais, donc dire comme Mat.M que l'conomie capitaliste est "plus performante" est une connerie, parce que a ne va absolument pas de soi. CQFD.


Euh c'est pas toi qui troll?
Dis moi ce que la chine a de communiste.

Sauf si on redefini communiste = parti unique mais bon...
Ce n'est pas parce que tous les pays qui se sont dit communistes se sont "transforms" en totalitarisme que communiste veut dire totalitarisme...

----------


## Invit

> D'autre part, accrotre la dette _sur le court terme_ peut tout de mme tre une politique viable, si cela permet de relancer la croissance. C'est mme la stratgie qui a permit de sortir de la grand dpression des annes 30. Par contre, a ne peut bien sr pas tre une stratgie perenne.


Le problme, je crois, est que nos gouvernements en sont incapables... Tout politicien essaie d'inscrire son oeuvre dans la dure, et prfre les dpenses permanentes. 

Sur la crise des annes 30, il est difficile de savoir si la politique amricaine tait tenable  moyen ou long terme, la guerre ayant compltement rebattu les cartes. 

C'est un peu le problme avec les leons de l'histoire, en conomie comme ailleurs.

Francois

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction en crivant un troll pareil?


A ce qu'on soit d'accord avec lui, vu que la Chine n'est communiste que de nom.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Euh c'est pas toi qui troll?
> Dis moi ce que la chine a de communiste.


Une conomie en grande partie planifie avec un plan quinquennal URSS-style, un grand nombre de trucs qui appartiennent  l'tat, des fermes collectives, un contrle des mdias (et non, ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose), un parti intervenant activement dans la vie politique en tant que *parti* (et non juste comme un membre du parti occupant un poste lgislatif / excutif etc...).

C'est juste que dans ta tte, dans un pays communiste, tous les moyens appartiennent forcement uniquement  l'tat, ce qui est faux. La Chine est actuellement dans une phase similaire  ce que le NEP tait  l'URSS des annes 1920.

Parfois, le niveau d'ignorance en histoire de ce forum me fait peur...  ::roll:: 




> A ce qu'on soit d'accord avec lui, vu que la Chine n'est communiste que de nom.


^ Et a c'est un exemple  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Une conomie en grande partie planifie avec un plan quinquennal URSS-style, un grand nombre de trucs qui appartiennent  l'tat, des fermes collectives, un contrle des mdias (et non, ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose), un parti intervenant activement dans la vie politique en tant que *parti* (et non juste comme un membre du parti occupant un poste lgislatif / excutif etc...).
> 
> C'est juste que dans ta tte, dans un pays communiste, tous les moyens appartiennent forcement uniquement  l'tat, ce qui est faux. La Chine est actuellement dans une phase similaire  ce que le NEP tait  l'URSS des annes 1920.


Entre le chef d'entreprise en Chine aujourd'hui et le kulak _circa_ la mort de Lnine il y a un foss....bon je peux pas trop approfondir tout de suite (alcohol oblige) mais entre la Chine aujourd'hui et la NEP d'aprs guerre civile en Russsie, il ya tout un monde.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Entre le chef d'entreprise en Chine aujourd'hui et le kulak _circa_ la mort de Lnine il y a un foss


Comparer un petit paysan local qui a happ de la terre suite a la WWI et un chef d'entreprise, faut tre fl de la cafetire.




> entre la Chine aujourd'hui et la NEP d'aprs guerre civile en Russsie, il ya tout un monde.


Euh, peut-tre parce que la Chine a eu quelques dizaines d'annes de dveloppement  l'abri sous une matraque nuclaire? Et au dpart, dans une conomie strictement planifie (tout comme la Core du Sud d'ailleurs).

Par contre l'ide de base est la mme: communisme (ou plutt socialisme, puisque le communisme est une "hypothse de travail") ne veut pas dire absence d'entreprises "prives" (ou plutt coopratives). Celles-ci ont subsist en URSS jusqu'aux annes 1960, par exemple.




> (alcohol oblige)


Stop crire bourr, a te russis pas.

----------


## Tobashi

Bonjour,

C'est logique qu'il y a toujours de la crise conomique, c'est la consquence de l'imprialisme! Une conomie parasite: le capitalisme! ::mouarf:: 

Bien  vous!

----------

